# [IC1] Pool of Radiance



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

[smallcaps]*Setting Sail*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Prologue of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]







*1348 DR, Day 1 of Mirtul (spring)*

_“I was ten. I still remember the day, as if it was the day before. It was brutal...”_

The old merchant pauses for a moment to make sure everyone is listening. Leaning back on the railing his eyes looking far into the past, as he continues with his tale.

_“Mighty proud I was. My father, he was a member of the city watch, had given me a short sword, a *real* sword, for my birthday. I was running through the streets and alleys, fighting against shadows, pretending they were dangerous monsters. Nothing could defeat me on that day. I was invincible. And then, the dragons came...”_

Once more, Baran pauses, this time however, he is sure that everyone is paying attention. A knowing smile plays around his lips, but the sadness in his eyes betrays him.

_“The sky darkened from their mighty wings as they were gliding over the city. Fascinated by their terrifying grace, I stood there, rooted to the spot, but when the fire and acid started to rain down, I dropped my new sword and ran as fast as I could. My mother was crying, I can still see her face sometimes. And my father was donning his leather armor. The battle was lost long before it had even begun, but as they say, hope dies last.”_

_“He sent us away, away from Phlan. To flee with other citizens before it was too late. He should have come with us, but he was a brave man, and this is how I will always remember him. He gave his life, so we could flee... so we could live.”_

_“Nobody had expected the brutality with which the horde would descend upon the city. Of course they knew, that they were coming, when fewer and fewer merchants arrived, and later, when the fugitives came to seek shelter behind Phlan's strong walls. Little did they help them. The rulers were unable to deal with the situation. They sent more and more guards on the walls, but they couldn't prepare against the might of the dragons. The guards were no match for the advancing hordes. The battle didn't last long. Everyone who hadn't fled by then was slain. And this day, Phlan died as well.”_

_“All that was half a century ago. Things have changed. The dragons have left and what they left behind was a place full of desolation and despair, and ruins, which once have been the greatest of all trade cities on the Moonsea. These days they are still inhabited by the creatures they had brought with them, or their descendants.”_

_“But Man isn't stopped this easily. It wasn't the first time, Phlan had been destroyed, and it wasn't the last time when it had blossomed. Wealthy merchants, heirs to the ones that had ruled over the city back then, have struck an alliance and are now rebuilding it stone by stone. A small portion of the city, around the old harbor, has already been liberated and reinforced. Civilized Phlan they call it.”_

_“They have founded a new city council to bring order into the region, some of its members are the children of the former rulers or of the wealthier noble houses, who want to honor all the good men and women who died defending the walls, despite the desperate situation. And others have joined them in their ambitions. This is why I am here as well. I want to help, do whatever lies within my power to help rebuild Phlan. And who knows, maybe I can even spend my retirement within my old home.”_

After taking a mouthful of water from his skin, the adventuresome merchant looks around those that have gathered to hear his tale. He is an old man of sixty years or more. His grey-white hair is balding and a well-trimmed beard covers his cheeks and chin. Baran is not one to show off his wealth, dressed in simple and practical clothing of green linen, no golden thread or gemstones, but the wagonloads of goods he has brought with him surely must be worth a small fortune, at least they take up a good portion of the cargo space in the ship.

His eyes look over his audience, when he speaks again.

_“And what about you? Why do you travel to Phlan?”_



*Links*

[IC1] Prologue - Setting Sail
[IC1] First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard
[IC1] Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)
[IC1] Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep
[IC1] Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane
[IC1] Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)
[IC1] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library
[IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)
[IC2] Seventh Chapter - Barren River

[ARCHIVE]

[COMBAT] Combat Declarations
[INFO] Campaign Information








*OOC:*


 Out of Character













*OOC:*



[RG] Rogues Gallery


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

*Oog, Goblin Warlock/Rogue*
The creature, standing right before Baran, was dressed in a cloak that touched the ground. He was approximately the size of a human child. He had a noticeable paunch, with fleshy skin. He had on a slight beard, and his feet were certainly healthily hairy. It was hard to get a good look at the cowled being, who always moved away strategically, as if looking mournfully at the city of the ship, when anyone tried to take a closer look.

The cowled 'halfling' raised his voice. "I am Elmus Dartrip. I go to seek fortune, fame, and the remnants of recipes! I hear Phlan bread was excellent, as was their gopher stew soup! What use is liberation if one does not enjoy the rewards, and what is more rewarding than a good meal uh?" He taps his fingers on his paunch.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Kylest Dwarven Fighter/Scout*

A young dwarf leans against the railing, facing outwards but still listening to the old man's tale.  His dark beard and hair whip in the winds as he stares forward.  Although tall and slender for a dwarf, he is still broadly built and stands with the solid poise of a warrior.  He is dressed simply, warding against the weather.

He smiles as he listens to the merchant's tale and seems to swell a little, taking a deep breath, when the story reaches the merchant's father.  He turns around to face the others when the story ends and cool, blue eyes stare out from under thick brows.  His smile fades into a more somber expression as he considers the question.

"I come seeking my past. . . My father too met his end in the fall of the city.  And today I come to honor him by retaking what was lost."

He shrugs and crosses his arms across his broad chest in a relaxed pose as he waits for others to step forward and tell their reasons.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2005)

*Eldwyn Billbuckle Strongheart Halfling*

Listening attentively; a tall wiry Halfling in his early 30's stands near the old merchant. He has dark eyes and black hair cut short in front and worn in a neat que tied with a black ribbon in back. His head is currently bare, but he holds a low broad brimmed hat of reddish brown relieved by a darker hatband with a sand colored geometric pattern in his hands at his waist. His skin is pale for a Halfling and he seems unusually somber even for a Strongheart. Indeed, he stands as if listening to a sermon or eulogy rather than an exciting tale. A silver chain holds a medallion with a dog's head image that must be a holy symbol of some sort around the fellow's neck. He is dressed in a russet and dark brown jacket in a herringbone pattern with a short waist and tails over buff colored shirt and breaches. A weapons belt laden with two flails, pouches and a whip surrounds his waist. A long spear leans nearby. Some sort of chain armor is also worn along wooden shield who's device is a charcoal colored hound on a light gray background. A similar large muscular brindle striped hound with cropped ears and a docked tail sits next to the Halfling. The dog's shoulders are as high as the Halfling’s. Slung at the Halfling’s shoulder where another might wear a quiver is a lute in protective case. A somewhat battered and dog-eared book protrudes from a jacket pocket.

When the Halfling finally speaks his voice is deeper than one might expect from the small form and with the smooth powerful delivery of one used to speaking to crowds. “It is a pleasure to meet you Baran, a most stirring tale. I must say I am deeply moved. My name is Eldwyn Billbuckle. I travel to Phlan on church business, but also, I must admit, because of the opportunities it presents. If half of the tales are to be believed an enterprising fellow can make his fortune there.” Turning to the Dwarf he adds, “Your quest is most noble and I bid you the blessings of Urogalan.”


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2005)

*Kordunn Asteroth*

A solid looking white-haired dwarf steps forward. Dressed in fine travelling clothes an amulet with a stylized hand symbol hangs from his neck and he wears a spiked gauntlet on one hand. A rune covered hooked polearm leans on the mast behind him. He seems like a coiled spring, relaxed but ready to unleash in an instant. His gaze is firm and confident as he takes in those around him.

"*Well met. I am Kordunn Asteroth and hail from the Great Rift. I have power*" at this he unconsciously strokes his pure white full mustache "*and practice the Art. I tread the path of the Spellord. I heard of the evil that overran Phlan and the call for those who would stand against the horde. I come to answer that call*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 30, 2005)

An adult who is obviously used to the woods sits leaning up against the railing listening to the tale. By the size of him he probably stands around 6'4" tall and weighs in a little over 200 lbs. His head is topped with a natty brown hair that is obviously uncared for. With a face covered in mostly stubble, including the thick mustache that outlines his mouth and almost makes it down to his chin, he is a man who could use a shave. He sits slightly hunched over, almost appearing as if he would rather be walking on all fours like the wolf who lays next to him. His teeth are stained a pale yellow color and he has an earthly smell about him that mixes oddly with the smell of the water. He wears clothing that is made out of skins and furs of various animals; which almost hides a beautifully crafted chain shirt.  A club, sickle, shortbow and quiver of arrows can be propped up next to his backpack.

"My name is Selvaggio and this is Intrepido," the man says with a deep voice that sounds close to a growl as he pets the wolf next to him. "Why do I travel to Phlan? Because heroes are needed and justice served. Plus I want to make a new for myself." The man remains silent and rests his head back against the railing and closes his eyes.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2005)

Kylest bows deeply towards Eldwyn.

"I thank you for the blessings of your god."

Then he turns once more facing outwards.

"How long do you think it shall be now?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Then he turns once more facing outwards.
> 
> "How long do you think it shall be now?"




"*Too long. Mind flayers, beholders, driders, these are things a dwarf can face without flinching, but sea travel is a horror I had not conceived the likes of before. It will be good to have solid stone beneath my feet again*."

Asteroth stays near the mast in the center of the boat. Despite his words, looking at him one would not think him uneasy of mind.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2005)

In addition to half-a-dozen of the sailors, two more have gathered around the old merchant, to listen to his fascinating tale. A tall human, who is clad in reinforced leather, that has seen some use over the years, is standing in the rear of the small crowd. His very short blond hair, the strong hands and the worn battleaxe and short sword on his belt mark him as a warrior, and his steel blue eyes seem always watchful. The backpack to his feet is well-filled, he seems to be prepared for anything that might lie ahead. He doesn't answer Baran's question, however, and continues to listen silently instead.

The other is an elf, or at least half-elf, it's hard to tell the difference, and the thought is quickly pushed aside thanks to her attractive appearance, which is underlined by her heritage; the pointed ears clearly mark her as elven, as do her fine features and graceful moves. She is dressed in a form-flattering garb of green color, strategically revealing portions of her soft skin around the neckline, midriff and along her slender legs, but in a tasteful fashion. The color matches that of her pretty eyes and she has long, silky black hair which falls openly over her shoulders. Around her delicate neck she wears a silver necklace with a pendant showing the face of a beautiful, red-haired woman, the holy symbol of Sune. She speaks with a certain determination, which doesn't befit her appearance, when she says: _“A great tale, indeed. Me? I come to Phlan to bring back my brother. My name is Jade.”_


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

Elmus rocks back and forth, eager to begin the trip. He won't mind being next to the water...One thing about being a halfling, most folks didn't want to get too close.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn returns Kylest's bow and then echoes Kordunn's sentiment. "I too long for the feel of the earth beneath my feet." He tries not to stare at the Elf maiden and listen to the others. _It takes three Halfling lasses to display that much skin._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

Kordunn turns to the young dwarf warrior and speaks to him in dwarven giving a full and formal introduction of clan and lineage going back through the generations. His voice conveys the gold dwarf traditions with pride.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2005)

_“It will only be a few days until we are there,”_ Baran explains. _“It's the second time I make this trip now, the first was along the western and northern shore of the Moonsea, but I figured, that my old bones would thank me the little rest they get on the ship here. Soon enough you will be able to tread on the stone pavement of New Phlan and carve your name into it while you walk amongst the ruins. It's good to see young folks like you, with such eagerness, it reminds me of my own beginnings. And the council needs people like you! Everyone there does.”_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

Once dwarven introductions are completed Kordunn will excuse himself from the shield dwarf and go over to the elf maid, nodding at the halfling of Urorgalan as he passes. Upon standing directly in front of the sunite he bows and then meets her eyes. "*Well met milady Jade. If you tell me of your brother and the circumstances of your search to find him I will keep my eyes out for him once we enter the city*."


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

Elmus jaunts around quietly, speaking to the others on the boat cautiously, merely exchanging pleasantries mainly.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2005)

Kylest looks somewhat startled to receive such a formal greeting, but he does his best to respond in kind to Kordunn.  He smiles at the other dwarf's dislike for water, though, and breathes deeply once more of the salty air.

He walks over closer to Baran and sits near the old man, leaning in close to ask,

"So you have been before. . . can you tell me more of the state of the city?  What are we likely to face upon our arrival?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

Eldwyn listens to Kylest's exchange with Baran and then asks, "Tell me, are were many halflings in the city before the attack?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

_“It will only be a few days until you have solid stone beneath your feat once more, and if the weather stays this calm, the trip shouldn't be too bad. I'm sure there are worse dangers than a little water for a strong dwarf like you,”_ Baran says.

One of the sailors eyes the halfling Elmus Dartrip suspiciously, but then shrugs and says: _“Good meals? Maybe you can show Sôrn a few of your recipes, by all that is holy, he could use some help with that.”_ Another sailor turns to Selvaggio and points at the wolf Intrepido. _“Nice dog. A hunting dog? Hope he doesn't bite. Well he could bite Sôrn and his blasted food.”_ The sailor then bursts into laughter about his own joke exposing a set of rotten teath.

_“Soulstone,”_ the old merchant repeats, after the dwarves have recited their family traditions. _“Are you the son of Delwar Soulstone then? Yes, I knew your father, but I was only ten. He sometimes brought metal and stone goods from the Galenas to Phlan, precious gems as well. A friendly dwarf, if not a bit too stern, but that could be my skewed perceptions, since he never let us touch some of the dwarven-forged weapons, but he had his heart in the right spot. I'm sorry, it must have been hard to lose your father this early, I know how hard it is.”_

The half-elven Sunite nods to Kordunn's offer, offering a friendly smile in return. _“That's very kind of you, sir dwarf. Amber, my brother, he's in trouble. I can feel it, I just know it. He isn't accustomed to city life, as a druid he usually lives away from such places, but he said there was so much to be done and he had to go there. And now he's gone and something feels wrong. It's him, I'm sure, that's why I am on my way to Phlan.”_ Jade goes on to describe her brother, a tall, brawny half-elf with dark hair, who prefers leather clothing not unlike the man who had introduced himself as Selvaggio. _“I have heard about a small shrine to honor the Lady Firehair in New Phlan, I will visit that occasionally and you can probably leave a message for me there, if you have any news about my brother. Thanks again for your kind offer.”_

_“The hin have always been numerous in Phlan as I recall,”_ Baran explains to Eldwyn. _“Adventurers, merchants, travelers, a few scoundrels, too, but you will find those everywhere.”_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2005)

"I guess there will be two more of the Hin in Phlan soon enough," says Eldwyn with a glance at Elmus to gage his reaction, "as for scoundrels, only time will tell."


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2005)

Elmus is caught off-guardand abruptly turns to Eldwyn's reply. "Ah the breeze... uh what... oh  Yes two 'Hin' there will be! Certainly! Most defintely!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2005)

As the sailor points to Intrepido and asks his questions, Selvaggio's eyes open and he smiles at the sailors and their laughter. "You could say he is a hunting dog. But more importantly, he is my friend. He is a friend who has saved me from many troubles as I have saved him. He will only bite if I command him to do so. His name is Intrepido," Selvaggio says as he pets the wolf behind the ears and stands up.

Walking over to the Sunite, Selvaggio introduces himself. "My name is Selvaggio, and I too am a druid. If I am to leave word for you at the shrine about any information on your brother, my I get the name of the lady for whom I am too leave the message for. I was thinking of other matters, and do not recall hearing your name."

"Jade? Well pleasure to meet you Jade. As I have no immediate business in Phlan, I will keep my eyes and ears open of any news. And I can assure you, Intrepido will keep his eyes, ears, and nose open," Selvaggio says with a grin. "It is the least I can do for a fellow woodsman and his dear sister."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2005)

Kylest nods at the merchant's question and smiles to himself as the old man recited his memories.  Every little piece of his father was important to him.  Even the memories of others were a precious commodity.  He bows his head towards Baran.

"Thank you for sharing your memories with me."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2005)

_“But let us not delve into the past, when the future is so much more interesting.”_

Baran takes a scroll case from his belt and opens it, producing a piece of parchment, which he promptly spreads out, revealing a map of Phlan.







_“It's not very accurate, but at least you can get an idea where everything is. Here is where we will enter port, Civilized Phlan, or New Phlan, about the only safe place in the city now. The great wall here on the northern edge of it has been reinforced to keep out the bands of humanoids roaming the old ruins. The eastern bank is inhabited by orcs these days, they make it difficult for anyone to arrive from the east and it is said, they have desecrated the old temple and turned it into an unholy place for their Black Lord, while the western bank is free and in use. The ship is probably the safest route, however, barring the rarely seen pirates and the dangers of the sea, oh, I guess we better skip that part... Well... one thing, speaking of water, you should make sure not to get into contact with the river, Barren River, the old Stojanow. It's not healthy.”_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn studies the map intently, and tries to note the details, but his eyes are drawn to the graveyard at the north edge of the map. "What sort of condition are the buildings outside of 'civilized Phlan' like?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2005)

Elmus stares at the map, excited. "There must be nasty things in the graveyard..."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2005)

_“Some of the more sturdy buildings are still intact, but many lie in ruin, while some are barely discernable as buildings. Please note, that I havn't been outside of Civilized Phlan myself, so you might get more information from the guards or some of the reckless folks who have been inside the other parts of the city.”_

_“Like my brother,”_ Jade adds, trying to sound amused, but a quick glance to her face reveals her concern.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

_“While you look at the map, let me tell you another story. Maybe some of you have already heard of the Bell in the Depths. It is rumored to be close to the southern shore, halfway between Elmwood and Elventree. Sometimes, on a foggy night, the bell can be heard ringing, its sound carrying over half the Moonsea. Yes, I wouldn't believe that either, if I had not listened to its eerie sound myself, at least I believe it must have been it. The Bell is said to be the remains of Northkeep, which was the first human settlement here on the Moonsea a millennium ago. It is further said, that the city sank when fourty-thousand inhuman mages, priests and shamans had gathered on the northern shore of the Moonsea and chanted to their gods. The gods answered and sank Northkeep, but also destroyed the throng of humanoid spellcasters who dared disturb their divine slumber. There are some who say that the city will rise again and that it is still blessed by Selûne. Many dismiss this, but the tolling bells are a reminder that something is indeed still going on under the waves. Some mariners claim, that there is a particularily cruel breed of sea elves, they call them 'sea drow' usually, living in its vincinity and that the whole place is haunted. After hearing the Bell ring, I can only agree, it's surely not natural.”_


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2005)

Pointing to the Temple of Bane, Oog says "That does not sound too good."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

With a nod, Eldwyn says, "That's a lot of unquiet dead. I'm not surprised that there is a manifestation even after so long."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

"*So we are sailing through the area of this Bell and the 'sea drow' to get to New Phlan? We should expect to hear the Bell? In any case from looking at the map, the slums are the first area for expeditions from New Phlan, the library is a good first goal to recover lost knowledge. While the temple looks like a big sinkhole of evil, it is on the other side of the river and it would be prudent to work in taking areas connected directly to New Phlan first, which would mean the slums. What types of beings now live in old Phlan after the dragons have left*?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2005)

_“No, we won't get close to the Bell for sure, and whether we are going to hear it, I really don't know. I only know, that it doesn't matter much, if we are close or far away, if the Bell is ringing, we will hear it.”_

_“While the slums do not host the most amiable people, they are still reasonably safe, but there are no or at least very little guards present, so I would always be watchful when I would have to venture there. I've heard, that there are even a few traders amongst the people living there, but I never visited them. After the slums, as far as I know, one would have to deal with orcs and goblinoids mostly. Kobolds, too, they are a real plague and there must be hundreds of them living somewhere in the wilderness as well. Sometimes they attack trade caravans, that are not well-protected. The orcs on the eastern bank are quite numerous as well, but at least the river prevents them from swimming over. That's about the only good thing about that foul water.”_


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Elmus coughs at the mention of the word goblinoids. He does his best to smile.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2005)

Kylest listens with patient attention to the catalogue of evils that await them upon their arrival.  He retrieves his blade from another part of the deck and sits cross-legged sharpening it methodically as he keeps one ear upon the old merchant.  Best to be prepared.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 9, 2005)

Selvaggio looks to the group gathered on the deck exchanging stories and information. "Anyone have some uplifting stories or tales to tell. I understand we will be facing danger and depression when we reach New Phlan, but anything to lift our spirits before we arrive?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

In response to Selvaggio's request Eldwyn says, "Fear not death, returning to the earth from which all life comes and being remembered for one's heroic acts is a noble future. Death is only a transition not the end. Rejoice for the chance to participate in such a noble undertaking." Taking his lute from his back, Eldwyn sings an inspiring song of heroes giving their all and being ever remembered.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2005)

Time moves by swiftly, while the small group of adventurers exchanges stories or listens to the halfling's lute. When the sun sets everyone heads to their sleeping places and while for those who distrust the water a restless night is forthcoming, while the ship dances on the treacherous waves, for most sleep comes easy enough.

During the next days the weather stays calm, much to the relief of the travelers, and the ship makes decent speed. At some point the lookout spies another ship in the distance, but its not approaching and it was too far away to determine its allegiance. Otherwise the journey is rather uneventful.

On the morrow of the fourth day, the waterside comes into view at the horizon.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

"Elmus" is kind of glad to see land. A gob's life is too short to be spent wasted at sea and watching the waves pass by. He had been practising his eldritch blasts on the ship's rats, though one time he almost set the lower deck on fire, but managed to put the fire out before it did too much damage.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn spends some of the voyage in prayer and meditation, but also in getting to know his fellow travelers. _Can't have too many friends in a place like Phlan. _ As the word reaches him that land has been sighted, he rushes to the rail and a weight is lifted from his heart. A sudden change seems to come over the normally reserved halfling. "Oh it will be good to get my feet back on the ground once more!" He bursts into a brief song in his native tongue, an upbeat tune on the gifts of earth to the Hin. Eldwyn bustles about gathering his gear and getting ready for landfall even though it is still some time away. His sudden burst of energy and excitement sets his dog to barking and leaping about in the little man's wake.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2005)

Kordunn gathers up his polearm, eager to make landfall. "*I am ready to see New Phlan*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

Leaning over to pet Intrepido, Selvaggio gives his companion some words of comfort. "Don't worry pal, we will be alright." Those words seemed more for himself than his companion. "I think it would be smart if we stuck together. I believe in safety in numbers, and I would enjoy everyone’s company. Plus I want to find out what I can of this Jade's brother since he....." Selvaggio stops as he realizes something.  Turning to Jade on the deck of the ship, Sevlaggio asks one last question. "What is your brothers name, Jade? It might be easier to gather some information on his situation if we have a name to go by."

And with that, Sevlaggio and Intrepido wait patiently for the ship to dock so that they may feel the sturdiness of solid ground.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

_“Amber, his name is Amber,”_ Jade says.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn nods at Sevlaggio's suggestion. "Yes, given what we've heard I don't fancy wandering about alone. I would be pleased to help in finding Amber as well as Kylest's quest. And of course I would be untrue to my nature if I did not join Elmus in seeking lost culinary arts."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2005)

"*Agreed, working as a group once we are situated in New Phlan we should be more effective as a search party and won't duplicate each other's efforts. In addition our tactical strength will be increased as we search in a hostile environment allowing us to do more*."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2005)

Kylest nods along with the conversation.

"Yes, it seems that the old city is no place to find oneself alone.  And any place can be made better if you have good friends and good company.  I shall be glad to work along side you all in retaking the city."


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yes. We will face any foe if we are together!" says Elmus, eager to have a group to journey with.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*1348 DR, Day 4 of Mirtul (spring)*

While the ship drifts closer to the waterside during the next hours, the captain steers it towards a large estuary. Sickly colored wafts of mist rise and writhe above the Stojanow river, which meets the Moonsea there, and beyond them the water seems dark and foul. Eventually the silhouette of the ruined city comes into view, raised above the sickening vapors at the river mouth, as the ship cuts through the mist.

Suddenly a flight of arrows strikes the deck, one of the deadly projectiles hits its mark and a sailor drops to his knees with a bloody arrowhead protruding from the back of his neck.

_“ORCS! ARCHERS! ON THE RIVER BANK!”_

Within seconds the crew and passengers turn into a busy crowd, seeking cover and returning the fire. A dozen orcs can be seen on the eastern river bank, hidden behind rocks and trees or the ruined remains of ancient structures. Luckily their shortbows lack the range and precision, and their archers the skill to become a serious threat, while the return fire slowly drives them deeper inside their hiding places and eventually routs the small group of ambushers.

Minutes later, the ship enters the harbor of civilized Phlan. The stinging stench coming from the river is unpleasant, but the prospect of leaving the ship quickly dismisses any thoughts about its origin. On the pier, the dock workers cheer during the mooring of the ship and while a large plank is put into place to allow the passengers to leave the deck.

Intrepido and Eldwyn's dog howl and bark excitedly, jumping between the adventurers, who wait impatiently for the opportunity to finally debark. Beyond the pier a small market can be seen, where fish, hopefully not catched in the river, and some general goods are offered at half a dozen market stands. From their elevated position, two larger buildings can be made out. The disproportionally large wall seperating civilized Phlan from the rest of the city in the north of the settlement, with the other three sides surrounded by water, and a somewhat prestigious building in its center, surrounded by many smaller houses.

When their turn to leave the ship has come, the small group moves down to the pier one by one, the relief of finally feeling strong stone under their feet, once they have left the pier, clearly showing on their faces. Curious eyes examine the new arrivals, while they look around as well, trying to take in all the impressions presented to them.

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]You notice an armored figure, that almost seems to stare at the group, scrutinizing you with a watchful gaze. The man wears an overtunic with the holy symbol of Tyr above his chainmail armor.[/SBLOCK]

Oog/Elmus:
[SBLOCK]You notice an armored figure, that almost seems to stare at the group, scrutinizing you with a watchful gaze. The man wears an overtunic with the holy symbol of Tyr above his chainmail armor.[/SBLOCK]

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]You notice an armored figure, that almost seems to stare at the group, scrutinizing you with a watchful gaze. The man wears an overtunic with the holy symbol of Tyr above his chainmail armor.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2005)

Elmus pulls his hood over him carefully, doing his best to play the part of the halfling. He pulls out a pipe and lights it, hoping this seems persuasive. Beneath his robes, the goblin is sweating.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn steps to the side once he is back on land and says a brief prayer of thanks for being safely returned to the land. He also asks a benediction on his new companions. Then he joins the others. "I was so excited to get here I neglected to ask about lodging. Does anyone know where we can stay?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

Kordunn strides confidently onto the pier and takes a good look at this city he has come to fight for.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2005)

Kordunn's solid gaze evaluates the city before him

[SBLOCK] ooc detect evil [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

"Well I don't know of any places for lodging, but anywhere that allows my friend to stay is somewhere I will stay."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

Finding a place to stay is not hard, there are a few houses offering food & lodging. Asking some of the citizens, travelers or workers, the mixed group of adventurers gets a few recommendations even.

_“The Bitter Blade is right here at the harbor. If you want to hear some gossip, it's the place to stay, and it has fairly reasonable prices. It's also a gathering den for the malcontents of the settlement, however.”_

_“If you want to stay in New Phlan, there is only one place to be. The Cracked Crown is not cheap, but it's quiet and peaceful and the rooms are clean and tidy. The food is excellent, too. It's located across the Council Chamber.”_

_“You could just buy a house. They are fairly cheap these days and once the city has reached its former greatness you will have made a good investment then. Just think about it!”_

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]You pick up a few faint auras of evil within the crowd, but nothing unusual for a city. While watching the crowd, you also notice an armored figure, that almost seems to stare back at you, scrutinizing you with a watchful gaze. The man wears an overtunic with the holy symbol of Tyr above his chainmail armor. He seems satisfied after a moment, however, and turns his gaze away.[/SBLOCK]

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]The armored man seems satisfied and turns his gaze away.[/SBLOCK]

Oog/Elmus:
[SBLOCK]The armored man seems satisfied and turns his gaze away.[/SBLOCK]

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]The armored man seems satisfied and turns his gaze away.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2005)

"Whew..." thinks Oog to himself, glad to be away from scrutiny. "The bitter Blade sounds fine to me," he says to the group.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2005)

"I agree with you on the Bitter Blade. I do not have the extra coin to spend on such fine lodging. Might we keep in mind the idea of a house when things become successful for us," Selvaggio says once he is no longer under the eye of the armored man.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"I would agree that the _Bitter Blade _ fits my money pouch if not my tastes. I do like the idea of investing in a house if we have some early success."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2005)

"*The bitter blade to start then*."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

"*And once established we can begin our explorations of the city and our search for Amber*."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2005)

The adventurers quickly find out where the Bitter Blade is located. It's not hard to find. The outward appearance does leave the impression of a well-run and respectable establishment, surely it cannot be as bad as its reputation implies. Inside the taproom is fairly crowded, travelers, some not overly wealthy looking merchants, laborers and dock workers drink bear and mead, and chat loudly. Just like a typical quayside bar.

After some haggling, the innkeep offers them rooms for 5 silver per person and per night, including a simple breakfast, which sounds quite reasonable. The animals will cost an extra 2 silver per night. The rooms are simple, but not sleazy, and for now, they will do. The party as a whole, who has decided that it's the safest to stay together, rents three double rooms, which are located on the same floor.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Not entirely trusting this place, Eldwyn leaves only mundane excess gear in his room along with his dog and ventures out into the common room for a beer and the latest gossip.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Kordunn will join Eldwynn, his considering gaze taking in the crowd when they descend to the common room. Kordunn leaves his polearm and pack behind in the room.

[SBLOCK] detect evil to note evil doers to keep my eye on. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Glad to have some company in a place with a bad reputation, Eldwyn pays for the first round. "Well so far this doesn't seem as ominous as we have been led to believe. I know it will be dangerours, but I can't help feeling a certain excitement about getting out into the old city."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

While in the common room, the adventurers can't help but listen to some rumors the patrons have to spare. One of them claims, that his brother has seen undead on Thorne Isle, where the small fortress Sokol Keep is located. _“The old keep held out longer than any place in Phlan, all the powerful folks fled there. But, I'll tell you, my brother told me that place was just full of undead.”_ There are other rumors about the undead as well, some say, that the old graveyard is overrun by them and that the council is currently gathering brave people to confront them.

The party also learns, that the best place to start here in Phlan would be the Council Chamber, where some missions, which the council considers important, are usually posted on the door. The adventurers can't help but notice, that some of the patrons do not hold the city council in the highest esteem, but most seem to be fairly happy with their rule.


Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]There are few evil auras among the patrons, but some are definitely present. There is one group of four, a half-orc, a dwarf and two humans, who appear like some sort of small-scale gang. One of the humans has the strongest taint of evil, which is still not alarmingly strong, however.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling Bard/Cleric*

"Well Kordunn, should we venture over to the Council Chamber and see what sort of offers they are making?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2005)

"*Certainly. Let's see what needs doing in New Phlan.*"

Kordunn gets up and his gaze once again flows over the crowd, lingering momentarily on a foursome at a table, then joins his companion in exiting.

[SBLOCK] Marking the foursome into memory for future reference, noting  identifying marks like scars, etc. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

Elmus nods and follows the group to the Council chamber.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2005)

Kylest and Selvaggio, followed by Intrepido, also head down after checking their rooms and together the five head out to see the Council Chamber and what else the small part of the city has to offer. It's easy enough to keep orientation, since the City Hall containing the Council Chamber is the tallest house, located in the heart of New Phlan.

On their way they see a few small shops, which offer general goods, weapons and armor, and various adventuring gear. They also see the holy symbol of Tyr on two banners hanging in front of a rather unostentatious building, which after closer examination seems to be some sort of temple. There are two barracks and training halls for the guards, which can be seen frequently patrolling the streets in groups of three. Other than that, there is also a large number of laborers and workers carrying around construction material and working on houses in various states of ruin, especially near the outside of New Phlan.

Finally the small group arrives at a small plaza, which is dominated by the large City Hall and surrounded by smaller buildings hosting a few taverns, shops, a forge and various other houses, some of them still under construction. The Cracked Crown is located here, which is easily identifiable by its sign and appears to be a rather nice inn with two pots containing some well-kept plants flanking its entrance.

The entrance to the Council Chamber has no plants, but is flanked by two guards instead, who are watching the crowd with a quite bored impression on their grim faces, keeping a firm grip to their halberds. Next to the door, several sheets of parchment containing various proclamations of the council are pinned to the wall.

[smallcaps]Mission Overview[/smallcaps]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn whistles softly at the totals offered, then quickly returns to his more normal staid self. After standing on tiptoe to read all the notices he turns to the others. "I guess it is no surprise that I'd like to go to Valhingen Graveyard. It looks like a quick 100 gold to me. We should do it before someone else gets over there. Along the way perhaps we can pick a block to work on."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2005)

"*There is a large river and a lot of unreclaimed city between New Phlan and the graveyard. How do you propose to cross the river*?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2005)

As their thoughts drift towards the river, the adventurers remember having seen a few smaller boats in the harbor, probably ferries meant to carry travelers across the treacherous waters. It might be possible to convince one of the ferrymen to bring them to the more savage eastern river bank, but they would need some means to get back or at least to signal the harbor, that they need a transport back into safety once they return.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2005)

"Good question. I see lots of boats about, so we can likely convince someone to take us over, but I don't relish the thought of being trapped over there. I wonder how we could arrange to get back?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

"I agree that it might be difficult to find someone to bring us back. For some reason I think it would be very costly to convince someone to do that for us. But we could always ask," Selvaggio says as he is still staring at the board. "Clearing a city block I think is going to be tough."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2005)

"*Onto the water again. If needs be then so be it*."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2005)

"*However I would first like to familiarize myself with the Sune temple in case we come across Amber*."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2005)

"*So are any of you good with handling boats and we can rent or buy one for our use or will we need to hire someone to ferry us*?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

The party continues their walk around the city, in order to better familiarize themselves with the location. After a while they find the Sune shrine, which Jade mentioned, and also another shrine dedicated to Tempus. Two hours pass, while they continue their tour and until they arrive at the docks once more and at the Bitter Blade. They decide to make a quick trip to the pier to find out, whether one of the ferrymen would be willing to get them to the eastern bank and more importantly, how they would get back to Phlan, once they came back from their planned trip to the Valhingen Graveyard.

And indeed, they find an elder, but still hale and hearty man, who does not seem to be as intimidated by the potential presence of a group of orcs on the river bank, and who agrees to get them across a good distance to the south, however, and also promises to keep an eye open for any signs to be able to fetch the group and bring them back to safety. And all this at a bargain of only 2 gold pieces. He also mentions, that if they make themselves seen, someone would surely notice and they would not be left starving on the river bank.

On their way back to the inn, the party notices a man standing on the pier and gazing towards the small keep on Thorn Island. When they approach him to ask what's to be seen there, he tells them that... _“The small keep held out longer than any place in Phlan, all the powerful folks fled there. But, I'll tell you, my brother told me that place was just full of undead.”_ Further questioning reveals, that his brother is a sailor on a merchant ship, which comes here every few months and is currently on its way to Hillsfar, and that he tries to catch a glimpse of the undead he mentioned, but apparantly was out of luck so far.

[smallcaps]Civilized Phlan[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

[smallcaps]*Valhingen Graveyard*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]First Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 5 of Mirtul (spring)*

Sleep came easily in the night and on the morrow the group gathers in the common room to take their breakfast. A smell of adventure is in the air, as they check their packs for the last time before heading out. On the docks, the ferryman is already waiting for them. A chilling wind bites through the air, but the sky is clear and blue and even the river doesn't seem as threatening as it did the day before, even though it is still greenish dark and muddy. Only small clouds of misty vapors dance across its surface here and there. On the eastern bank, nothing can be seen, except the ruined houses and a few blackened trees with twisted branches and without leaves, that have long lost the struggle to survive with the ground water reeking of poison.

A good distance to the south, well outside of reach from the ruined settlement near the large temple on the eastern bank, where the orc band is known to reside, the small boat drifts towards the shore and the five adventurers can finally set out. With another promise to watch the river bank during the day, the ferryman heads back to Phlan.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2005)

Kordunn nods in appreciation of the man's aid then turns to the task ahead. With a word and a gesture he summons power to himself then grasps his hooked polearm, ready to proceed with their exploration. His gaze turns stern and focused, hardening at the prospect of undead.

[SBLOCK] mage armor spell then a quick detect evil. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Feeling the excitement in the air Eldwyn has a sparkle in his eye and a spring in his step. He utters a simple prayer for the success of they mission and looks around.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2005)

*Selvaggio (human)*

Easing Intrepido's eagerness to run and stretch his legs, Selvaggio looks around his surroundings, his own eagerness showing on his smiling face. 

"Well I must admit, I am not very knowledgeable with the dead or living-dead. I say we first find a citizen who has been harassed by some of these formerly-living entities rumored to be causing trouble in the area and ask a few questions." Selvaggio suggests, still smiling, as he would much rather deal with the currently-living.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

"*The walking dead are all evil. I will let you know if I sense any*."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2005)

Kordunn relaxes after about a minute, the paladin's senses could not make out any undead or other sources of evil in the vincinity. Which was to be expected, since the party got ashore a good distance away from the buildings on this side of the river, but you never know.

The group then proceeds to circle the buildings, keeping their distance and using the little natural vegetation, which still struggles against the poisoned ground water, for cover. They are here to give the graveyard a quick visit, not to stumble into a large band of orcs.

A mile or two away the borders of a large forest begin, which stretches as far north as the eye can see. It will take an hour or two to reach the Valhingen Graveyard. Unerringly, the adventurers continue their journey through the bleakness of the scoured lands.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn rides his dog and sings a pleasant happy tune softly to lighten the companions mood. His excitement at this new adventure is obvious to all despite the dangers.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2005)

Oog scans around, wary. He is waiting for something to blast...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2005)

With their eyes suspiciously watching the old settlement, but unable to make out any imminent dangers, the group continues towards the graveyard. An hour passes uneventful, nothing disturbs them, not even animals are encountered on the scoured lands, even though some animal voices can be heard in the distance coming from the forest.

When the adventurers reach the area around the Valhingen Graveyard, the vegetation has improved only slightly; here and there a few trees still carry leaves, but most are withered and broken. The graveyard itself also comes into view.

Stretching over several hundred feat and surrounded by a crooked fence, overgrown with vines, lies the Valhingen Graveyard. Some tall stone structures, crypts or mausoleums most likely, some of them resembling small towers, can be seen behind the fence. The eastern gate stands wide open, at which a stone walkway originates, which twists and turns deeper into the area, lined with gravestones, some of which turned over, and withered plants.

Overhead the sun shines brightly on the blue sky and spreads some warmth even into this dreadful location.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Surveying the grave yard from the back of his mount, Eldwyn addresses his companions. "We should really consider how we should array ourselves if we encounter trouble." Raising his holy symbol he adds, "I may be able to keep some undead off us, but if their numbers are great we'll have to defend ourselves."


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2005)

"That we will certainly do," says Oog, scanning around.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2005)

"*I have magic to smite a foe from range, a personal combat ward, and skill with weapons  should they come upon us. As I said, if I detect any undead or other evil as we progress I will let you know. I suggest we proceed through the open gate*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 26, 2005)

"If needed I can call on the pwer of nature to help battle those that are unnatural. And I know if I command it, Intrepido wouldn't mind having a little chewing bone to play with," Selvaggio says with a dry laugh as he scratches Intrepido behind his ears. "But let's not hope for too much trouble."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2005)

Kylest agrees, that the most simple route is often the best and the gate seems a lot easier way to enter than the fence. With his greatsword ready in his hands, the dwarven warrior moves towards the gate together with the rest. As a warrior, his place is in the front.

Thunder:
[SBLOCK]It was a long and tiresome journey from Vaasa to the Moonsea, and Thunder had to make use of his trusted battleaxe a few times. Eventually he arrived at the large body of water and followed the waterside further to the west, where he knew Phlan would lie in a river mouth. When Thunder finally emerged from a large forest and found a big enough river with a ruined settlement built in and around it, which could only be Phlan, he also discovered a rather big band of orcs, out for trouble. Because he was alone and despite relishing the thought of smashing his axe into these foul creatures, Thunder did the only reasonable thing and went back to the forest before the orcs could see him. He spent the rest of the day looking for a way to cross the river, but with no luck. The settlement on this side of the river was obviously infested with orcs, so it was futile to ask there. A bit north of it, he found a large graveyard, and when the sun was setting, he made camp a good distance away from the gates between a few trees and bushes. During the night, he dreamed of a dreadful storm, the sky had darkened, thunder growled and lightning flashed, nothing to be afraid of, but it seemed unnatural in some way. He rested well into the next day and when he was just about ready to take off again, Thunder heard some hushed voices in the distance. A group of travelers, as it seems, is approaching the graveyard, a couple hundred feet away. They look armed and capable, a human, two dwarfs and two halflings can be made out, one of which is riding a dog, while a wolf accompanies the human. After having exchanged a few words, the group heads towards the gate to the graveyard now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

Kordunn stands by his fellow dwarf's side as they proceed in, polearm ready and senses attuned for the taint of evil.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn takes a place behind Kordunn, while still mounted on his dog and readies his sling, as they enter the gate. "After all the waiting of the trip it feels good to finally be doing something."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 28, 2005)

Seemingly out of nowhere, an enormous bass voice booms out from behind the graveyard wall.  "Well, well, well," it proclaims in heavily Damarran-accented Common, "what do we have here?  It group of little people out for picnic, hmmm?"

Before you have a chance to react, what can only be a minor giant of some kind steps out from behind a nearby tree.  Standing close to eight feet tall, the stranger has unkempt jet-black hair and an enormous black beard which reaches down to his chest.  On his head he wears a half-helm adorned with what look to be the horns of an enormous wooly aurochs.  He is clad in dyed-black leathers with much fringe and is armored in a black chain shirt.  He carries a large, black-colored wooden shield strapped to his left arm.  It seems obvious that a design or sigil of some kind once decorated this shield, but it has been scratched out.  Attached to his right arm is a black, metal gauntlet covered in wicked spikes and blades, which reaches all the way up to his elbow.  Two black axes hang from a belt, and four barbed javelins are strapped to his back.

"Did you bring something delicious for Thunder with you?  Wine, hmmmm?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

Instinctively Kordunn's polearm swings around towards the oncoming . . . giant.

Seeing the man is not charging and his weapons hang at his belt, the dwarf raises his polearm into a neutral ready position and observes the large bearded fellow.

"*Hail and well met. I am Kordunn Asteroth, champion of Azuth. We hail from the New City. There are reports of undead walking the graves and are here to investigate. Have you seen any of the walking dead here*?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Seeing the giant doesn't appear to be an immediate threat, Eldwyn surreptitiously lowers his sling and hopes nobody noticed that he had begun to whirl it. "Sorry I brought no wine, we thought only to meet the undead and had prepared only holy water for them to drink."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 29, 2005)

Turning at the sounds of the booming voice, Selvaggio is taken back by the man's size. A low growl comes from Intrepido, but Selvaggio is quick to calm his companion. "My name is Selvaggio and my friend here calls himself Intrepido. I do not have any wine on me, but there are a few places where some can be bought back in the New City."

Selvaggio's eyes scan his companions and then falls back on the mammoth of a man. "What brings you to the graveyard all alone when many have told stories of horrors coming from within these gates?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 30, 2005)

"I am Elmus, and sadly no wine be bought. My halfing tongue cries out for some grog!" says Oog.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2005)

As Thunder is about to reply, Intrepido begins to howl and Elmus and Selvaggio point to the graveyard gate almost isochronal. Three creatures emerge from the shadows beyond the fence, maybe fourty feet away from the group, and slowly moving through the gate and towards them.

The leader is a weird-looking creature with haggard, greyish skin, wild, black hair and ragged clothing, armed only with elongated fingernails on its twisted claws. Following behind is a walking corpse with a deformed head, the rotten flesh shows several wounds, crusted with some dark fluid. There is almost nothing left of its former clothing, but the undead corpse is holding a heavy warhammer in both hands. The third abomination is nothing but a skeleton, animated by some dark power and grasping a short sword in one of its claws.

Intrepido seems reluctant to engage the undead and slowly moves away from them. Likewise Eldwyn's riding dog appears uneasy in their presence.

Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]Eldwyn can identify the creatures as a very dangerous *wight*, who can drain part of the life force of a living being by a mere touch and thereby slowly transform the unfortunate victim into one of its own kind, a *zombie* and a *skeleton*, which is quite resilient to non-bludgeoning weapons.[/SBLOCK]

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]The leader of the undead has a leathery scroll case attached to the belt.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2005)

*1348 DR, Day 5 of Mirtul (spring) - forenoon*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2005)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Oog shivers at the sight of the undead, but is not overly surprised. He brings to his hands the eldritch energy swirling around the city, feeling it enter his body, while he moves a few steps away and into a position to better see his intended target. He then propels an eldritch blast towards the leader, hitting the undead solidly, but doing only minimal damage as it seems.

Once the fighting is initiated, the skeleton quickly sprints ahead of the group and engages Kylest, who is holding his greatsword ready.

"Heel!" Selvaggio shouts as he commands Intrepido to follow as he takes a few steps back to put more distance between him and the undead, drawing his cudgel at the same time. His eyes seem to be focused between the undead and a patch of grass some twenty to thirty feet from where he stands.

*"Azuth's noble beard! Behind you man! Lookout!"* Kordunn shouts to the tall mountain of a fellow. With a quick gesture the dwarf sends out a shining bolt of eldritch power that streaks towards the leading undead figure to strike it unerringly in the chest. The dwarf then sets his polearm and awaits the slow undead. *"Let them come to us. They appear not to have ranged attacks."*

The leader of the undead lets out a horrifying scream as the creature charges towards Kylest, but the steady dwarf can easily avoid the clumsy attack.

Thunder strides towards the frontline and past Kordunn with large steps while drawing the bigger of his two axes and takes a swing at the ugly creature. The blackened steel comes crashing down into the undead's shoulder and bites deeply into the flesh. With a satisfied grin, the black-clad giant rips his axe free.

Slow and lacking any kind of agility, the walking corpse stumbles forward towards the group, but is unable to reach anyone yet.

Finally, it's Kylest's turn to put his sword to use. With a wide swing the dwarven fighter hits the undead leader and the heavy sword digs deeply into the side. The wight will not sustain these ferocious attacks much longer.

Softly to his mount Eldwyn says, "Steady boy, you're okay." Then more loudly to the others, "Watch that leader I fear it is a Wight and can drain the very life from you with a touch. The bone one is best fought with hammers or maces." Having sling in hand, Eldwyn directs his riding dog around the combat into a better firing position and looses a stone at the leader, but the stone misses its mark and scatters into the grass.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - unscathed
Riding Dog - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Thunder - unscathed
Undead Leader - critically wounded
Walking Corpse - unscathed
Skeleton - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2005)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Oog summons another batch of eldritch energy and hurls it at the undead leader, attempting to take him down, but the raw magical energy only strikes into a patch of grass nearby.

The skeleton deftly burrows its short sword inside Kylest's thigh, leaving a bloody spot on his cloth where the blade has wounded the dwarf.

Seeing that none of the undead seem to be approaching him, Selvaggio decides to step toward the corpse with the deformed head. Drawing his sickle into his offhand as approaches, Selvaggio swings the cudgel in his right hand hoping to connect with the undead's skull, but the attack misses its mark. Intrepido stays on Selvaggio's heels waiting for his next command, but eager to get a hold of the skeletons bones.

Kordun moves forward and between both the shambling undead and the wight to get his polearm to use. As the tip of his weapon strikes towards the wight, a faint glow outlines it. At first, the attack seems too inaccurate to hit, but guided by the divine power Kordunn is able to strike down the foe, who lets out another scream and then drops to the ground and stops moving.

Thunder looks back at the dwarven paladin in appreciation, but then strides around Kylest and to the other side of the skeleton to smash it with his axe. The mighty blow hits solidly, but most of its power is deflected by the tough bones and only some splinters fly through the air, where the axe blade scrapes over bone.

Meanwhile Selvaggio easily dodges the counter-attack of the walking corpse, which is simply too slow for the agile human.

Kylest finishes what the mountain of a man has begun by slamming his greatsword into the skeleton and breaking its ripcage and seemingly the unholy power, which held them together, since the bones scatter to the ground.

Seeing that the foes are getting the worst of it, Eldwyn decides it is best to finish them off rather than turn them. He sets his sling in motion once more and propels another stone into the direction of the last undead standing, the projectile hits, but bounces off the corpse's tough skin.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - unscathed
Riding Dog - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed
Kylest - lightly wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Thunder - unscathed
Undead Leader - destroyed
Walking Corpse - unscathed
Skeleton - destroyed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2005)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

"I'll get you this time!" says Elmus, as he summons another bolt at the last adversary. If not for the shifting and moving in melee, which makes it difficult to pick the right moment, the _halfling's_ attack would have hit, but instead it barely misses and dissipates on the fence.

Selvaggio swings both his club and his sickle, hoping to finish this unholy creature. While he is able to hit with the curved blade of the sickle, his attack only cuts out some of the putrid flesh, which does not seem to stop the creature in the slightest. Intrepido snarls, but does not dare to move any closer.

"*And now for the last one.*" Kordunn holds his ground and swings the polearm in a broad sweep to strike at the last standing undead. The dwarf is able to hit the walking corpse as well, and cuts open another wound, but the undead is still standing.

Thunder moves in from the opposite side, charging with his axe raised high above his towering frame. The mighty weapon cleaves right into the shoulder and opens a wide gash where it hits.

With that final blow, the walking corpse collapses, the unholy energy unable to sustain it's unlife any longer. The last of the undead has been destroyed.

Eldwyn quickly moves into a position to aid the wounded Kylest with healing if needed, but the dwarven warrior does not seem to be worried much about the small wound.

*Combat is over!*


*Status:*

Eldwyn - unscathed
Riding Dog - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed
Kylest - lightly wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Thunder - unscathed
Undead Leader - destroyed
Walking Corpse - destroyed
Skeleton - destroyed


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2005)

Kordunn sweeps his gaze around the entire area, polearm and magic at the ready in case he sees more shambling undead.

[SBLOCK] detect evil and spot [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Well fought!" says Eldwyn as he scans the distance for further threats.


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2005)

Elmus grinds his teeth. "Pah..only one hit..." he moans.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Hearing Elmus, Eldwyn says, "Don't belittle your success, your one hit was much better than my none. However, by the gods we won the day with only a minor wound to the noble dwarf. Besides, I have a feeling you'll have many more chances before our work here is done."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 7, 2005)

"I have a feeling we will encounter plenty more of these undead. But first, I want to see what is in that one's scrollcase." Selvaggio says as he points to a leathery scroll case attached to the belt of the leader.

Walking over with Intrepido on his heels, Selvaggio bends over and undoes the case from the belt and opens it up to see what is stored inside.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

For now, the area seems clear. Kordunn's senses can only pick up the fading auras of the destroyed undead.

Meanwhile, Selvaggio opens the scroll case and reveals a rolled up parchment, which seems in good condition still, despite the case being mostly rotten by now. The parchment contains a myriad of strange symbols and writings, which he cannot make any sense of.

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]As you pick up the scroll case you get a closer look of the short sword the skeleton used during the combat. It does not appear to be jagged or rusted. In fact, it looks fairly new, despite some dirt stains.[/SBLOCK]

Thunder:
[SBLOCK]As you look down on the defeated foes you get a closer look of the warhammer the zombie used during the combat. The handle hasn't begun to rot yet and the hammerhead does not appear to be rusted. In fact, it looks fairly new, despite some dirt stains.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfing*

Breaking his usual solemn demeanor Eldwyn barley contains a giggle as he says, "What is it Selvaggio, love notes from his Ghoulfriend?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2005)

Kordunn invokes some more power then peers around over the undead and the looted scroll.

[SBLOCK] detect magic [/SBLOCK]

Once finished he will come over to kneel down and peer at the corpses and try and determine if they were formerly human residents of the old city or newer humanoid additions.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2005)

*Selvaggio human*

With a chuckle at Eldwyn's joke, Selvaggio hands the scroll over to the halfling. "I cannot make out what it says. Any chance you know what these strange symbols mean?"

Bending over to pick up the shortsword the skeleton was weilding, Selvaggio shows the quality of it to the rest of the group. "This isn't jagged or rusted. I wonder where he came across this?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"That blade is definately in better shape than the corpse that carried it. A mystery that should be part of our report don't you think? Or perhaps we aren't the first group to be sent out here..." Eldwyn carefully scans the scroll.

OOC: Decipher script +2. If he can't make sense of it he'll cast Read Magic.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

The giant, with the name Thunder, who had fought at the side of the group against the undead, points out, that the warhammer on the ground also appears to be rather new, or has endured time much better than the corpse that wielded it.

He also asks, whether the settlement at the river mouth is Phlan, and whether there is a way across the river, since he is headed there.

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]As Kordunn invokes Azuth's vision, he can not only discern, that the scroll, Selvaggio has found, is magical in nature and likely quite powerful, since it shows a fairly strong aura (moderate), but also, that the short sword he is holding up right now, has a weak magical aura (faint). Furthermore, there is another, stronger aura on the ground (moderate). It belongs to the warhammer, the walking corpse has fought with.[/SBLOCK]

Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]With his knowledge, Eldwyn can only find out, that the scroll contains magical spells, probably arcane in nature, but the _Read Magic_ spell reveals, that the scroll holds three powerful arcane spells, _Lightning Bolt_, _Fireball_ and _Hold Monster_. Luckily, the wight was probably unable to use them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

With a few words of power and an arcane pass over the scroll Eldwyn reveals the nature of the writing and his eyes widen. "Well my friends I think we have additional evidence for my suspicion that someone of some power met their end at the hands of this undead rabble. This scoll contains some potent arcane magic--Fireball, Lightning Bolt, and Hold Monster." He carefully rolls up the scroll to protect it. 

Addressing the big man named Thunder, "That is in fact Phlan or I suppose properly New Phlan of which you speak. We have arranged to be picked and delivered to the other side of the river when our work here is finished. I think you would be able to get across at that time as well. Though we might perhaps need a bigger boat", he adds with a smile. With a bow he says, "I am Eldwyn Billbuckle. It is a pleasure to meet you, especially given your timely arrival just before the attack."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2005)

Kordunn nods, "*Aye. Master crafted weapons and enchanted ones as well. The hammer is more dweomered than the sword. Neither are unholy weapons. Such valuable weapons should not be left to fall into the hands of other undead*." Kordunn suits action to words and picks up the hammer then returns to peering at the corpses looking for clues like orc tusks and hunched posture to determine if these were once human or humanoids that fell under the curse of unlife.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2005)

Kordunn decides, that the corpses were once human, most likely.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2005)

"*Are any of you skilled at tracking? We could trace these undead back to where they came from. I have not that skill however*."


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2005)

Elmus eyes around, eager for more combat. Pity he did not get a chance to use his stealth skills...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Alas, I have no skill at tracking, but I expect if start off in the direction from which they came we'll likely find more. Those weapons are really very interesting. That the former owners of the weapons were felled is quite alarming. We'll need to be careful."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn points to where he first sighted the undead. "Let's head in that direction and see what we find."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2005)

Eldwyn is pointing directly towards the open gates, which lead into the graveyard...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2005)

"*Then in we go*." Kordunn leads the way, polearm at the ready and wary for walking corpses.

[SBLOCK] detect evil. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 10, 2005)

Putting the short sword through his belt until he can find a proper scabbard, Selvaggio addresses the group. "Well we saw that they came from within those gates, but where exactly within is what I'd like to know. Luckily Intrepido has the nose for following trails and tracks, and I have the eyes for the same. Let's see what we can find."

Leading Intrepido over to one of the corpses, Selvaggio give his companion a command to start tracking by their scent. As Intrepido starts to head off in the direction they came from, Selvaggio keeps his own eyes on the path to see if he can follow any tracks left behind by the group of undead.

[sblock] Selvaggio Survival: +10
Intrepido Survival: +5 (when by scent, +1 otherwise)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2005)

So the group turns towards the graveyard. Surely now during the day, with the sun shining brightly, this place cannot be that bad. Intrepido reluctantly gets his nose closer to the fallen corpses, the dead don't usually bother him much, but the wolf reacts differently to these unnatural beings. However, now that they are destroyed, and the dark powers, which animated them, are dissipating, Intrepido picks up their scent and leads along the way they had come and thus slowly moves towards the gates with the group of adventurers following him.


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2005)

Oog keeps on looking around, searching for any traps that might be around.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2005)

Slowly and warily, the group enters the graveyard. The moment they cross the gate, the weather begins to worsen. Dark clouds are gathering quicker than anyone has ever seen. All of a sudden, thunder begins to growl in the distance. The whole world is drowned in darkness, only occasional flashes of lightning light up the graveyard every now and then. The adventurers can barely see the gravestones all around, or the trees rustling in the slight breeze, or the buildings in the center of the large cemetery; only the few, whose eyes are able to pierce the darkness, still see the black and white outlines of the surroundings, but even their vision is seriously hampered compared to earlier. Without a doubt, this is not a natural occurance.

In the distance, a sound of stone grinding on stone can be heard...

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]No evil auras... yet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 12, 2005)

*Selvaggio (human) and Intrepido*

"Very unnatural weather we have here right now. But I heard something over in that direction," Selvaggio states with a very nervous tone to his voice as he points in the direction he believes he heard it come from. "Unfortanetly, my eyes aren't very good in this type of weather."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Yes, this is most unnatural and I can't see well either, but perhaps your noble canine will be able to continue the trail." Eldwyn puts away his sling and takes out a flail.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2005)

"*Dwarven eyes can see in the dark but if it pours down rain the water could block our vision as well. It seems that living beings entering here triggered this. Let us see if anything is emerging from the stone but if we need to withdraw quickly stay with Kylest or myself so you do not wander deeper in. Call out if your surface vision fails entirely and I will extend my polearm for you to hold onto*." Kordunn takes the lead and heads towards the sound of grinding stone.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2005)

Moving stealthily, Oog takes a step ahead of theothers to spy on what might be the source of the sound.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2005)

Slowly, the group heads towards the source of the grinding sound. It has stopped now and in its stead clacking bones and footsteps can be heard. Many of them. It doesn't take long until the dwarves and Elmus (Oog), who seems to get along in the dark rather well for a halfling, can see the first undead ahead. They come straight for the group and there is maybe a dozen of them, animated corpses, skeletons, hunched figures.

Overhead the thunder and lightning have grown in intensity, every now and then a lightning flash illuminates the area for an eye-blink and even more movement can be seen at the sides and behind the advancing undead, but it is quickly obfuscated by the shadows again. It does become apparent, however, that some of the undead are circling the group, trying to get into their back.

Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]Skeletons and Zombies are mindless creatures, they wouldn't normally do something like surrounding an enemy, unless some form of intelligence is controlling them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"I think we should fall back lest we be surrounded. An orderly retreat is in order." He raises his holy symbol.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

"*Agreed*!" Kordunn leads the withdrawal, sending out a mystic bolt at any undead who manage to rush past them if it looks like the party will be cut off before leaving this portion of the graveyard.

[SBLOCK] magic missile spell if needed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2005)

"I don't think they came to talk and I don't like these odds." Selvaggio says as his grip tightens on his club and sickle. "I agree that an orderly retreat is in order."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

The party retreats towards the gates. The slower-moving undead cannot keep up even with the pace of the short-legged halflings and dwarves and quickly vanish within the darkness, but the skeletons are fleet-footed and quick. Eldwyn's Holy Symbol sends a few of them fleeing, while Kordunn's _Magic Missile_ combined with a hit from Kylest's greatsword smashes one and Thunder's axe and Selvaggio's club another, but there are more streaming out of the shadows from all sides now. Elmus sends a bolt or two against them, but must stop, so he is not lagging behind. Intrepido, as much as he likes bones, doesn't dare to get close to these unnatural creatures. They smell wrong. Completely wrong.

The adventurers decide to make a stand just behind the gates, where they have a choke point to aid their defense, but suddenly the undead stop and retreat. Back into the darkness.

The thunder grows weaker and the lightning flashes become less and less, and between them, there is only silence.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn looks at his companions and finally breaks the silence. "I think it is safe to say that we have our eye-witness account of the undead here. We could continue to attack that army of undead, but I think we have completed the mission as specified in the posting. I am most intrigued but what we've seen here and want to study it further, but in truth, I suspect we are not strong enough to face that hoard. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

"*One moment*." Kordun gestures again and makes a quick incantation [SBLOCK] detect magic [/SBLOCK] "*The storm arose when we as living beings entered through these gates. That is also when we heard the undead erupt from the tomb. I did not sense evil until the undead were upon us, but I want to see if this is all a magical trigger. This land, these gates, and how powerful*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]There is only a faint aura around the area, where the gate is. Certainly not the magic, that invoked the thunder and lightning, and the darkness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2005)

"*Hmm, there is only a faint aura in this area, not anything strong enough to control the weather as we saw happen. Well then let us be off.*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 16, 2005)

*Selvaggio and Intrepido*

"Yup, I feel satisfied about what we have seen and what we can report. Anything to get away from this unholy place."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2005)

"*Agreed*." Kordunn leads the way back to their boat rendezvous.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2005)

As the group leaves the area, the weather slowly turns back to normal and after a few minutes the sun is shining as it did before they entered the graveyard. It takes a few hours to get back to the river, south of the orc-infested mansions and temple district.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2005)

"*Now to see if our boating arrangements hold true or if there have been complications*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

As the adventurers reach the river bank, where they are meant to be ferried back to Phlan, it doesn't take long until someone seems to notice them on the harbor. Apparantly, the ferryman is good for his word to watch out for them, and a short while later, his boat drifts over the foul water of the Barren River.

_“Oh, you have brought guests?”_ the man remarks upon seeing the giant of a man who joined up with the group at the graveyard.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, we ran into a friend. Thank you for the prompt pick up."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2005)

"*Yes, we brought the living, left the dead*." Kordunn says then shudders as he faces the river again but squares his shoulders and gets on the boat.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2005)

_“That's good. That's good. Phlan needs strong people now. Come onboard then, I'll get you to the pier.”_

While the boat is ferrying the adventurers across the river, Thunder asks what they are intent to do now. The giant seems to have come to Phlan to take up the battle, the iron necklace around his neck, shaped in the form of a flaming sword, marking him as a follower of Tempus, the god of war.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn shrugs, "We took a commision to explore the reports of undead activity at the graveyard. We will report our findings and then review the other jobs available. If you seek a war you've found one. One of the options is to clear out a block of the old town for reclaimation. That seems a likely next step unless something else interesting has appeared among the notices."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2005)

*Selvaggio*

"I still think we should wait awhile before trying to clear out a whole city block. We just recently arrived and I don't think we know enough of the situations to do a proper job. I think we could do a better job of first trying to find Jade's brother, Amber. Or we could look further into the Kobold Bands causing trouble."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Yes, maybe some more information has come to light about Jade's brother that could put us on the trail. Otherwise, I'm game to venture into Kobold territory."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

"*I'm up for fighting evil wherever we find it in the streets or hills or graveyard, but I'd like to aid the lady Jade and there is evil enough to fight whichever path we pursue I believe. How would you suggest we go about finding Amber? We could ask around and try to track down the last known sighting of him, possibly associates who knew what he was up to*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 22, 2005)

"Well, we have a description and a name. We can always ask around and follow the trail as if we were on the hunt."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn nods, "I think we are all singing the same song here. If we can find a trail to follow to Ambar when we get back then that should be our course. If not we'll discuss it some more. Is that agreeable to everyone?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2005)

_“If you are looking for someone, you might want to check with the guards,”_ the ferryman offers. _“Either he is here or not, and if he has left, the guards might remember his face. They look at them very closely, to make sure only good and honest folk stay inside.”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 23, 2005)

"Agreed Eldwyn," Selvaggio says with a smile. "And that is an excellent suggestion to check with the guards good sir. Thank you."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Kordunn nods at the suggestion. When they get back over and reach a guarded area he will ask if they have heard or seen anything about the half elf.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

Once off the boat the adventurers head straight towards the City Hall to tell them about their discovery. On the way, they meet a guard patrol, but the only thing they can tell them about the missing Amber is, that they best ask the guards at the wall, whether he entered the old parts of the city maybe and didn't return. That's not such an unlikely fate for someone here, the guards explain, especially if one is not careful. There are quite some dangerous creatures beyond the wall.

As they reach the City Hall, a quick glance over the available missions reveals, that one new mission is being offered, the reconquest of Sokol Keep, the small island keep on Thorn Island.

[smallcaps]Mission Overview[/smallcaps]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

"*Another water commission. Joy*." Kordunn then heads inside to report and collect the reward with the group.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"It seems you'll be quite the sailor by the time we've finished our adventures here Kordunn."  Eldwyn follows him inside considering their next move.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 26, 2005)

With a chuckle Selvaggio follows the others inside.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2005)

"*I fervently hope not, Eldwyn, but it may be so if the path of duty lies across the water. I wonder if our report will spark them into sponsoring further missions into the graveyard*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2005)

Inside the City Hall the adventurers find a spacious reception room, dominated by a large desk, where a clerk is currently shuffling through a small pile of paper. Two guards are positioned further inside, flanking a door leading deeper into the building.

Once the clerk, a short, stocky human, has noticed the visitors, he looks up to them and greets them in a friendly but hurried voice, putting the papers aside for the moment.

_“Welcome, welcome to the New Phlan City Hall! Come inside, please. How can I be of service?”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 29, 2005)

"Well we are here with some information about the Valhingen Graveyard and would like to collect on the reward posted," Selvaggio says to the clerk sitting at the desk. "But I think some of my companions can better describe what we found."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

Kordunn bows formally. "*Thank your for your welcome. We have been to the graveyard in response to the council's postings and bring back eye witness accounts of undead therein.*"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

_“Undead!? Oh, goodness, as if we didn't have enough problems already. So the suspicions have turned out correct then, guess we should have known. That's no good news, but still the council has to hear them. How bad is it? Oh, and as for the reward, I will fetch it from the council's treasury in a minute.”_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn steps forward to answer the question. "Outside the gates we were attacked by a Wight, skeleton and zombie. They were carrying unusally fine weaponry and I fear they may have recently fallen. As we entered the graveyard itself we were subjected to a magical display of weather and fog that obscured our vision and a large number of undead seemed to come from a tomb or other structure based on a scraping noise we heard. They seemed to use complex tactics trying to pin us down and surround us, which is out of character for what are commonly called 'mindless' undead. They must have been directed by a more powerful undead or necromancer of some sort. We were able to retreat from graveyard and almost immedately the pursuit stopped and the weather returned to normal. The numbers facing us were too great for our small band."


----------



## Krug (Nov 29, 2005)

Oog shakes his head vigoroulsy as Eldwyn speaks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

The clerk seems a bit overwhelmed with all the information, and maybe a little bit frightened, but when Eldwyn is finished, he looks at the other halfling, who is shaking his head, and asks: _“You want to add anything?”_


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

"*The walking dead had the look of once being human, not humanoids*."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 2, 2005)

_“Good. I will inform the council of your sightings and the disturbing news and fetch your reward right away. Please wait a moment, I will be right back.”_

The clerk vanishes through the guarded door and muffled voices can be heard from beyond. A few minutes later he reappears with a large pouch full of coins, which he hands over to Eldwyn.

_“The council is grateful for your risky undertaking and as a sign of gratitude has doubled the reward for you brave souls. There is still much to do here in Phlan and we need every helping hand offered to us.”_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Excellent, our thanks to the council. I hope we can continue to be of service."  He looks at the others expectantly. If no one has anything to add he will lead the others out.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Kordunn bows formally. "*Indeed. We are happy to serve the city in such matters and hope to provide more service in the good city's war against the evils that beset it*." He then leaves with the others.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2005)

With further to say to the clerk, Selvaggio follows the others out the door. "I am a little hungry. I'd prefer some fresh game, but who knows what is tainted in this area. Maybe we can get a little snack and talk over what we want to do next. There is still much to do here in Phlan," Selvaggio says with a smile as he tries to mimic the clerk, but doing so horribly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn chuckles softly and continues Selveggio's mimicry, "Where to eat? Oh, goodness, as if we didn't have enough problems already." Despite bardic training Eldwyn's rendition is equally bad. He jingles the purse at his side, "at least we can aford to broaden our choices a bit," clearly pleased with their success.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

"*Very well. My thoughts on the matter are to start off by following up on the amber trail before settling in to street clearing or kobold explorations*."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Yes, let's see if we can discover any promising leads on Amber before we tackle something new."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Since they are already half-way there, the party decides to follow the advice given to them and checks out the guardpost at the huge wall seperating New Phlan from the remaining parts of the old city.

And indeed they find a man who remembers the half-elf when given the descriptions, Jade provided them with. He also remembers that he left for the slums behind the wall and possibly the uncivilized areas beyond. He does not remember him coming back nor do the other guards currently on duty, and it was more than a few days since he has last seen him.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 6, 2005)

"Almost the answer we were looking for. Let's head into the slums a little bit and see if anymore information can be gathered. If not, we could take care of some clearing while we are in there or we could handle the kobolds," Selvaggio states with obvious emphasis on the latter of the other two options.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Kordunn nods "*We follow Amber's trail*." and he leads the way past the guards.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn gets on his dog and moves off with the others.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2005)

_“Be careful and watch your backs out there,”_ the guard warns the group before they head through the gate. _“And don't come back after nightfall, the gates are closed during the night.”_

He then gets out a small book and takes a few notes, glancing at the gathered adventurers every now and then.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2005)

Polearm in hand Kordunn leads the way.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn glances reflexively at the sky, trying to gage the time until nightfall. "For some reason this feels even more ominous than our trek across the river."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 8, 2005)

"This would be much easier if there weren't so many tracks and so many stenches in this area. Finding what you are looking for is much easier beyond city walls," Selvaggio states as he draws both his sickle and his club, this time prepared if they run into danger.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Eldwyn glances reflexively at the sky, trying to gage the time until nightfall. "For some reason this feels even more ominous than our trek across the river."




"*Not to me. Crossing a huge expanse of cold, creeping, gurgling, insubstantial,  inescapable agonizing slow death on a flimsy piece of wood commanded by an unknown stranger beats the prospect of a dark night anytime. Underground it is always the great night below.*"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

[smallcaps]*Missing Brother*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Second Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 5 of Mirtul (spring) - late afternoon*

Once through the gate, the adventurers enter the slum disctrict. The area beyond the wall, where the poor and homeless have made camp, still close enough to the human settlement to be somewhat safe. Beggars in rugs have sought shelter under collapsed rooftops and the misfits and outcasts have settled here as well. With curious eyes they look upon the intruders, but the weapons they carry are enough to keep them away.

During the ancient times, the ruined buildings cannot have been more than lower class residences, but during the decades the district went further downhill. There is not much of worth here, surely the reason why the bands of humanoids said to live in the old city do not bother the inhabitants of this area, or at least not regularily.

Eyes are upon them, as they stride through the winding lanes and crooked alleyways, the adventurers feel them on their backs. Here and there a dark figure quickly vanishes into the shadows as they come closer.


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2005)

Oog scans the strangers around him, feeling uncomfortable. He would be one of them too, slinking into the darkness of this city.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Kordunn will walk up to the first inhabitant who does not scurry off and politely ask them if they have seen or heard of the elven blooded man.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2005)

As Kordunn approaches the inhabitant, Selvaggio and Intrepido keep an eye out for any immediate trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn struggles to follow suit and take a defensive posture yet not appear too threatening to the locals. He mostly succeeds at looking confused.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Kordunn's polearm is casually held over his shoulder, he is not using it to intimidate.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

The charismatic dwarf approaches an unkempt man, who seems a bit wary at first, but once he realizes, that the armed adventurers mean no harm, he even offers a weak smile, revealing a few gashes in his jaw.

_“Sse elf? Yess, I hass sseen sse elf. Not many of ssem around. Sseemed out of plasse here, too. Not like you, uneassy. Dresssed all in leasserss. When? Oh, ssome time ago, weekss, maybe a monss. Left for sse well, I believe.”_


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

"*That would be the way of fey forest elves wouldn't it, out of place in a city of proper people. The well you say*?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

_“Yess, sse well. Itss right ssiss way. Many unfriendly humanoidss ssere. Ssometimess come here. Not good.”_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn's confused look fades as he focuses on the new information.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2005)

"*I will keep my eyes sharp for danger then around this well. Thank you goodman*." Kordunn then leads off the way the human indicated.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 17, 2005)

Following Kordunn, Selvaggio is eager to find Amber. This emotion is also apparent in Intrepido.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

The inhabitants of the slums mostly stay away from the heavily armed adventurers, they know better than to cross them, and so they make it through this part of Phlan quickly and without any incident.

Just as they are about to enter the city quarter known as Kuto's Well, most certainly the well the unkempt man had spoken of, a small figure emerges from the nearby shadows. The halfling doesn't share the looks of the folks who live here, rather he has the look of a warrior and adventurer. While his clothing is dusty and spots a few dirt stains, the chain armor he wears and the twin short swords on his belt speak a clear language. He doesn't have any bulky equipment on him.

A friendly smile appears on his lips as he approaches the group boldly and stops only a few feet away, glancing upwards to the towering Thunder for a moment, before he addresses them all.

_“Greetings and well met, friends. May I have a word with you mayhaps? You appear to be headed just into the right direction, and you might want to listen to what I have to tell...”_

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]You don't notice any trace of evil in him, when you concentrate on it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Happy to see a fellow halfling, Eldwyn rides a little closer. "Well met friend. I am Eldwyn. Do enlighten us."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2005)

With a sigh of relief at the sight of another adventurer, Selvaggio listens carefully to what the halfling has to say.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2005)

Oog pats his stomach, and burps, trying to act in a halfling-like way.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

_“I came here to observe the place around the well for a while. In the past weeks, I've led a couple forays out near the old city wall, up near the bend of the river where the graveyard is. Twice I have run into trouble with kobolds, goblins, and orcs. That's nothing unusual, of course, except that these critters were working together. That's unusual. Kobolds and goblins, they don't typically get along too well. So I figure there must be some sort of organization there. Tribal renegades, maybe, who've banded together for mutual protection. I've only seen and heard of them up by old Kuto's Well, so I guess that's as good a place as any to start looking for them. And that's why I'm here. If you are willing to go into it and accompany me, going alone would be a tad bit too risky even for this experienced hin, we might find out more about it. I'm sure the council would be glad to hear. All I'm asking for is equal shares of whatever we find on the way. What do you say?”_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn nods, "You've got my vote. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

"*Well met Hin. I am Kordunn Asteroth. Your proposal sounds promising. We are heading towards the well looking for an elvish outdoorsman named Amber who was last seen heading that way. Have you seen or heard of such a man here?"*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

_“Where do I have left my manners. Excuse me, sirs, my name is Zolonsho.”_

_“And about this Amber, I'm afraid, no, I don't think I have met him, but if his trail leads to the well, then we might get a clue about his wherabouts there while looking for clues about the unusual cooperation of the humanoid bands. Together our chances will surely double.”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2005)

"Well, our list of things we want to do keeps growing. But this city does need our help and anything that both helps this city and helps us find Amber sounds like a good idea to me."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

"*To the well then*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 28, 2005)

Selvaggio and Intrepido following right behind Kordunn as he leads the way.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

After a few crooked alleys, the street opens out into a large plaza, surrounded by buildings, some of which seem to have been repaired with various materials. Most of them still lie in ruins, however. In the center a large well is located, encircled by waist-high walls is a wooden rack with a few ropes bound to it, which are certainly used to gather water from beneath.

In front of the well, two small reptilian humanoids, about the size of a halfling, struggle about something. They have tails and their bodies are covered with dark red scales, where they are not hidden underneath the brown rags they are wearing. They have their hands, or claws, locked together, trying not to let loose of something.


Oog:
[SBLOCK]The reptilian humanoids are kobolds, of course.[/SBLOCK]

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]The reptilian humanoids are kobolds, of course. Selvaggio can also spot a simple shortbow leaning sideways against the well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

*Eldwyn*

Reining in his mount a dozen feet away from the struggling creatures, Eldwyn tries to see what they are fighting over.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

[smallcaps]*A New Beginning*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]After the EN-World Database Crash[/smallcaps]​

THREAD ARCHIVE:

[SBLOCK=ARCHIVE][IC]
01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11









*OOC:*



01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09

[INFO]
01

[COMBAT]
01 02[/SBLOCK]

*1348 DR, Day 7 of Mirtul (spring)*

On the next morning, a feeling of having accomplished something is still there. Especially now, that the weariness has vanished after a good night of rest. Aylor in particular hasn't slept this well for quite a few days.

During the day, the various weapons and armor, along with other valuables liberated from the graveyard and the old city quarters, get distributed and sold to traveling merchants at the small harbor market and those maintaining shops in civilized Phlan. Kordunn takes special care, that the spoils of their efforts are evenly distributed between everyone.

While they are on their tour through the various shops and market stands, the adventurers also try to gather some rumors about Sokol Keep, the destination of their next trip outside of the comfort and safety of civilized Phlan. An old sailor tells them, _“That there island was the last point o’ the city t’ fall, yessir. Men held out there fer many a month. Had them some big time priest backing ‘em up. Didn’t help ‘em in the end. Still, it’s funny nun o’ them nasty little buggers settled in there.”_

Eldwyn, Kordunn and Selvaggio use their healing magics during the day to relieve their still suffering companions of the battle wounds.

Kylest seems to take great delight in his newly aquired weapon, the greatsword of Norris, who has no use for it anymore. He spends a few hours during the day in the guard's training halls, getting used to its handling, and is quite satisfied with the performance. During the training, he gets to talk to one of the guardsmen, who recalls some facts about Sokol Keep. _“My grandfather served in Sokol’s garrison. Got out on the last ship, just before it fell. He used to tell how Ferran Martinez, the high priest, set up some kind of special defense out there. Swore that it would last till the sounding of the Horn of Doom on the Last Day. Don’t know if it’s true—Martinez never came out of the keep.”_

In the meantime, Oog is wondering, what would happen to him, if they would discover his true nature here in the civilized parts of Phlan. Surely, they wouldn't want a goblin in their midst. But when they have done a few more impressive feats, and a few more missions, maybe then? The question when his deeds would overshadow his ancestry is intriguing, but also difficult to find an answer for.

Zolonsho is pleased with the outcome of their little foray, the halfling tells the party, that he plans to enjoy the earnings for a few more relaxing days, and wishes them good luck on their next commision.

By the time the sun is setting, everything is done and the adventurers find themselves in the common room of the Bitter Blade to get something warm into their bellies before calling it a night. The councilman seemed eager enough to get this new mission accomplished, and it was not in their minds to let him wait too long. The taste of adventure was just getting stronger and the eagerness was hard to put aside.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

[smallcaps]*Reconquest of Sokol Keep*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Third Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 8 of Mirtul (spring)*

Rested and prepared for whatever might await them today, the adventurers head down from their rooms. Breakfast is due, and then... Sokol Keep.


As Kylest munches on his breakfast he briefs his companions on the guardsman's story.

"I'd wager we're going have to face some kind of trap or spell that's guarding the keep. Designed to stop the invaders, now it'll cause us trouble trying to reclaim the darn place."


Arriving early for breakfast, Eldwyn orders a hearty meal and seems as jovial as the little dirge singer ever gets. "No doubt you are right Kylest, we must hope the long dead fellow thought to permit the pure of heart to enter unmolested by whatever magic he left behind." Eating his large, but meatless breakfast Eldwyn asks, "What can we do but try? We've taken the commision and must do our best regardless of the hazards."


Kordunn says, "*The old priest may have warded it against humanoid races only. Or he could be haunting it personally and that would explain their not going in after its fall. A ghost protector would be welcome, though undeath can bring corruption of the spirit and we may have to face him down regardless. It is well we kept Norris' sword and the undead's shortsword in case we need magic to fight ghosts. I am ready, let us see what the keep holds. The earlier we set out the more likely we are to have daylight on our side.*"


Glad that Intrepido will be able to accompany them on this particular trip, Selvaggio silently eats his meal and listens to what the others have to discuss.


Aylor eats her morning meal vigorously. Since her capture, sliced sweat potatoes have never tasted so good. After thoroughly clearing her plate of food, she relaxes into her chain by stretching her arms and then casually reaching for her morning tea. Looking over at Eldwyn she smiles slaps him on the back jokingly while saying, “Wheeph, last night was bloody blast! Right, Eldwyn? That bar fight was one the finest I’ve been in! If that’s what’s this town is going to be like when we’re done, freak’n sign my ahort butt up!”


Oog digs into his sausages and eggs greedily. Better than goblin slop anytime! "This keep does sound promosing... let us start soon!" says the "Halfling" eagerly.


A little overwhealmed by the bosterous dwarf woman, Eldwyn smiles gamely and just nods. "It is a town with a great deal of potintial." Eldwyn sees that his riding dog, Rover, is well fed before they set off.


Having finished his meal Kordunn says, "*Then let us have an early start and be off.*" and goes to gather his fine dwarven ranseur and new magic sword.

Right before arriving at the keep he will cast mage armor on himself and Aylor.


* * * * *​

After fetching their equipment, the adventurers head out. Intrepido and Rover are obviously happy, that they are not left behind this time. It's not a long walk over to the pier, where a bearded, middle-aged man in warm clothes is already waiting for them.

_“You must be the passengers, I have been told to get over to Thorn Island. Come, follow me, please.”_

The boatsman leads the group to a small riverboat, just large enough for a dozen passengers.

_“Guess you already know, what they say about the Keep, being haunted and all the stories. I will get you over there, but I would prefer to wait here for your return, if you don't mind. Once I see you ready to return, I will come and fetch you. Don't you worry about that. Wouldn't want anyone to swim in this mess.”_


Becoming used to boat rides, Eldwyn steps lightly aboard and calls Rover to join him. "Thank you Captain, we couldn't ask for more." Eldwyn sits near the front of the boat where he can feel the spray and spends some time in prayer for the success of the mission and their safe return.


Kordunn steps fearlessly aboard the boat, despite the fact that it is merely a small flimsy piece of wood floating in an expanse of dwarf drowning river.


Kylest hops nimbly aboard and finds a corner to stow himself for the voyage. He looks out over the expanse of water and wonders what awaits them beyond.


With a grin on his face, Selvaggio takes in the rocking of the boat as the approach Thorn Island. With a sigh he tries to forget about the city and the scum that surround him and his friends. This is for a good cause, he thinks to himself.


Even though they are somewhat used to it by now, the pungent stench from the river and its more than unhealthy coloring still make the adventurers nervous as the boat glides over the its surface towards the island. When the boat finally lands on the shore, they gladly disembark, carefully trying to avoid the nasty fluid. The boatsman then steers the boat back towards the harbor.

The shore and much of the open area of Thorn Island is covered by high reed grass, Eldwyn and Elmus (Oog) almost vanish completely between the grass, as do Intrepido and Rover. The tall frame of Selvaggio towers above, while the three dwarves barely stick out of the reed grass with heads and shoulders. Here and there some larger stones are dotting the landscape, but otherwise the island seems empty - except for the small keep, of course, that occupies about half of its expanse.

Sokol Keep, like much of Phlan, lies in serious disrepair. There once must have been a second floor overlooking the keep, where a lighthouse was located, but it has collapsed over the decades. The thick walls still stand, however, but are covered with cracks and molds. Only few vines grow here, most likely due to the poisonous water all around. The wooden gates do not appear most robust anymore, but they are still in place, one wing being slightly ajar.

A sharp wind whips across Thorn Island, having the reeds rustle and bend, as the group slowly advances towards the keep.


Walking a little infront of the rest of the party, Selvaggio examines the tall reed grass and the ground underneath for any signs of tracks or other recent activity on the island.


Oog stays in front, checking for possible traps, and letting his ears detect if there's anybody out there in front of 'em.


During the whole trip to the island, Alyor must have turned at least five different shades of green. Her head was, for the most part, permanently pitched over the side of the boat. The only time her head was not looking at the water, was when she gasping for breath between curse-mumbled retches. Needless to say, when she skiff finally made it ashore, and the constant rocking stopped. She thanked every deity she could think of and rushed off the boat. Once on stable land, she stays with group and attempts to clean herself up as best as possible.


Selvaggio finds a few weathered humanoid tracks, they must be a tenday old at least. Might have been orcs, but he isn't entirely sure about that. The tracks are headed towards the keep.

While searching around, the party also discovers an elven skeleton at the western side of the small island. Its weapons and equipment are badly rusted and corroded by salt, its leathers worm-eaten and crusted in dirt. Around the neck is a bronze medallion, crusted in patina, showing balanced scales resting on a warhammer, and there is a somewhat intact pouch attached to the back of its rotten belt.


Bending reverently over the fallen Elf, Eldwyn examines the medallion thinking it looks familiar. He says a quick prayer for the dead.


Indeed, Eldwyn easily identifies the symbol as the holy symbol of Tyr.


Kordunn stays alert for the tainted auras of evil creatures or the undead, his dwarven polearm at the ready as he proceeds with the party.


Kylest keeps his blade ready and his eyes sharp as the others investigate the body. He remains respectfully silent while Eldwyn prays.


Eldwyn will examine the contents of the pouch and try to cover the body with earth.


While Aylor is slowly feeling better, Eldwyn discovers a small, crumbling parchment scroll in the pouch. When he unfolds it, three words become visible, from the last one, however, some part is missing already.

*Lux, Shestnik, Samos...*

As far as anyone can tell, these words have no meaning in the languages they know.


“Whach’ya got there, Eldwyn?” Aylor asks as Eldwyn unrolls the parchment. Her voice is a bit on edge. As the dead skeleton and the whole general feel of the place has her a bit spooked.


"hmmm, I wish I knew. Just an old parchment with three words on it. He shares this with the others. Could it be long forgotten passwords or some secret code? I shall hold on to it unless someone else would prefer to carry it." If there are no objections Eldwyn carefully rolls up the scroll tucks it safely in a pouch.


“Bloody perfect… abandoned castles, disappearing clerics, rotting skeletons and old riddled parchments…” Sighing Aylor looks over towards the castle, be continuing, “This keeps getting better and better by bloody minute… I freak’n hate the undead…” Half cocking her head, Aylor looks back at the others she asks, “So what’s the plan?”


Streching onto tip toes and looking about Eldwyn replies, "My plan is to get out of these blasted reeds so I can see what is going on. Let's move closer to the keep and see if we can spot any of the unquiet dead."


"*We proceed. If it comes to a fight with bodyless undead it has to be magic we use.*" Kordunn pats his new shortsword then takes the lead keeping alert for the taint of undead.


Kylest shrugs his ignorance at the parchment's contents and hefts his blade once more as he prepares to follow the others closer to the keep.

"Let's get a move on then. This place is kinda creepy."


Still wondering about the meaning of the words written on the old parchment, the party heads over to the entrance of the keep. The reed grass gets lower there, so even Eldwyn and Elmus (Oog) can see properly now. The somewhat rotten wood of the gate still seems to hold together, but it wouldn't hold the adventurers out, much less, since the gate isn't closed and locked; with one wing slightly ajar, they can even peer into a corner of the courtyard.

As they stand there in front of the gate, the characteristic creaking sound of a somewhat warped wooden door opening can be heard from the other side of the courtyard, but not in sight, followed by the rattling of metal armor and heavy boots moving in lockstep. The source of the sound doesn't seem to come closer, though.


"What strange sounds for an abandoned keep to make. Shall we have a quick peek to see if there is indeed a host arrayed before us? I can see nothing amiss from my vantage."


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> "What strange sounds for an abandoned keep to make. Shall we have a quick peek to see if there is indeed a host arrayed before us? I can see nothing amiss from my vantage."




"*Indeed. Let us see whether these are orcs or ghost sounds*."


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2006)

Kylest scratches at his beard pensively.

"Um, and if there is a host?  Say of the walking dead, raised to eternally defend the keep?  Cleric, vowed to keep anyone out?  I'm not sure I want to meet them."


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"I have no desire to meet a hoard of undead guards, but we are here for a purpose and must at least see what is here."  He gestures at the walls, "perhaps the more lithe among us should climb up for a look from above?"


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2006)

Oog obliges and starts climbing for a look at what's going on and the source of the noise.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2006)

With remarkable ease, Elmus (Oog) climbs the wall, avoiding the patches of mold, and peers into the keep's courtyard.

Oog:
[SBLOCK]As you peer inside, you see a group of six guards methodically patrolling the keep's inner courtyard. When you look at them for a moment, you realize, that they are undead - skeletons or zombies most likely; one of them is a little shorter and stockier, like a dwarf, and another one is somewhat taller and has a heavier build, like an orc maybe, the remaining four guards appear human in size. They all wear rusted armor and carry shields and weapons. They do not seem to notice you. There is a building in the center of the yard, the remaining buildings are arranged along the inner walls of Sokol Keep, Oog can count a total of nine entrances there, plus some leading into the seperate building in the center of the courtyard; across the yard, the door to the biggest building stands open.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2006)

Questioningly she asks in a low and hushed voice, “Perhaps there’s a back door to this place?”


----------



## Mista Collins (May 12, 2006)

Waiting for Oog's report, Selvaggio keeps an eye on the field they just crossed so that nothing might sneak up on them from behind.


----------



## Krug (May 13, 2006)

Oog clambers up the tree and reports to the group.

"There's... a group of six; somethin' wrong w' them.. oh they're undead. The way they're moving. Kinda like a dwarf in too tight armor and drunk.  Might be skeletons or zombies; can't smell them from here. Four human sized, another that's a dwarfie and a big guy that looks orc-sized.  Armor's more rusted than a tin spanner and they got shields and weapons. 

There is a building in the center of the... yard, the remaining buildings are arranged along the inner walls of Sokol Keep, There's like nine entrances there, plus some leading into the seperate building in the center of the courtyard. Across the yard, the door to the biggest building stands open like a tavern at nighttime."


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2006)

As Oog observes the undead guardsmen, they patrol the inner courtyard in a wide circle and their awkward steps and the rattling of their armors grow louder as they come closer to the gate eventually.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"We should be able to handle six without too much difficulty, but how many more will arrive." Looking at Aylor he adds, "A back door wouldn't be a bad idea."


----------



## Krug (May 14, 2006)

"They're coming closer to the gate!" says Oog, almost shaking the branches in excitement.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2006)

Ready to defend themselves, as soon as the undead break through the gate, the adventurers await their arrival. Elmus (Oog) stays at the top of the wall, hiding his small form from view, while further observing the undead guard patrol.

Completely oblivious of the adventurer's presence, the six guards continue their parade and walk past the gate and along the inner perimeter of the courtyard.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Their heads are more empty than last nights keg! They probably don’t flipping see us a threat yet…” Aylor comments skeptically as she looks from the creaking wooden gate to her companions. “On any other day I would be up for going in there and kicking their gentiles into their teeth. But for some reason, I don’t think they would feel it.” She shrugs and looks at Oog, “You didn’t by chance see a rear entrance to this cursed place, did you?” she asks.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Kylest watches as the eerie guardians march on past.

"I wonder how long it takes them to make a circuit."


----------



## Krug (May 15, 2006)

Oog scans for a possible rear entrance...


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

Oog cannot spot any rear entrance, mostly due to the fact, that three of the four walls are hidden behind buildings, only the one with the gate stands mostly free.

The undead guards proceed around their route and finally enter the bigger building on the other side of the courtyard, where they disappear inside, their damped steps still audible for a moment; they even close the door behind them.


----------



## Krug (May 16, 2006)

"The guards have left the yard. They entered another building. Lets go!" Oog says.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn nods at Oog's suggestion, "Let's get inside, we should be able to here there rusty progress before they come back around."


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

Kordunn agrees and moves with the group.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

Pushing one side of the gate open with some force, the group heads into the courtyard of Sokol Keep, where the undead guards have patrolled only moments before.

The courtyard is about a hundred feet across and about as wide. The center is dominated by one building with multiple entrances, it's former purpose is hard to discern from the outside, while along both sides and along the back wall a total of eight more buildings can be seen, covering pretty much the whole area of the wall on the three sides.

Across the yard in the north-west corner, the main building and the biggest one by far must once have had a second story, but it now lies in ruin. The ground level is still intact, however, and this is where Elmus (Oog) has seen the undead vanish. Next to it, along the northern and western wall, are large barracks and next to them some smaller buildings, maybe storages once. Against the eastern wall there is a stable, a granary, and a smithy.

Except for the occasional gust of wind, and the low rattling of the adventurer's equipment, no sound can be heard.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 17, 2006)

"We gonna pick a door or just wait for them to come out again?" Selvaggio says as he examines the ground with Intrepido by his side, trying to gauge how often these guards might come out.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Let's just take the first door we come to in the interests of haste." He works his short legs hard to keep pace with the others.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]You estimate, that these patrols happen every couple hours; maybe four, maybe six, maybe even eight. It's a bit hard to tell on the stone ground, but they definitely happen multiple times a day, at least for the recent time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2006)

*Aylor*

Aylor stands in the court yard with her hands up and her feet shoulder width apart. She settles into a comfortable defense stance and waits for someone to make a decision. "Where too?"


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2006)

Kylest gazes around the ruined keep.

"Shall we look around the smaller buildings before we try and get into the keep proper?  Perhaps there."

He finishes his words with a gesture towards the barracks, the largest building not currently known to be housing the undead.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kylest gazes around the ruined keep.
> 
> "Shall we look around the smaller buildings before we try and get into the keep proper?  Perhaps there."
> 
> He finishes his words with a gesture towards the barracks, the largest building not currently known to be housing the undead.




"*sounds good*." Kordunn proceeds in that direction without further delay, his senses primed for the presence of more undead on the other side of the door.


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

The group quickly decides to check out the larger one of the barracks on the left side first, which has two entrances, one of them being conveniently close to the gate. The wooden door is rotten and warped, and easily opened. Inside the traces of a huge battle are still visible even after centuries of decay. Splintered wood and broken furniture, the remains of the bunks and chests of the original defenders, an occasional weapon, rusted and broken. Ancient blood stains are still visible here and there, but there are no corpses, or their remains.

As the adventurers move through the old building, something strange happens. Seemingly coming out of nowhere, a number of creatures surrounds them, barely visible at first, their immaterial shapes manifest in translucent bodies around the group. Some of them wear armor, some just have blood-stained shirts on, but all of them bear gruesome wounds, which certainly must have been the cause for their death.

One or two of the adventureres swing their weapons against the apparitions, but they just pass through them harmlessly. The ghost soldiers moan and gesture, it almost appears like they are mentally fighting against something intangible, they look at the beings gathered in their former home, a glimpse of hope in their eyes, as if they were waiting for something to happen...


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2006)

Kylest blanches a little at the sudden appearance of the ghostly apparitions.  But they don't seem very threatening in the end.  And a few uncomfortable moments show that they don't seem to be attacking either. . .

"Er, Hello?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 18, 2006)

At the appearance of the creatures, Selvaggio draws his sickle and his club. After a few swings and realizing that they are inefficient, he looks to his companions, and is a little short of breath. "Anyone know what is going on? This is not my specialty."


----------



## Krug (May 19, 2006)

Oog mumbles. "W-w-what was t-t-that?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 19, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"What in the seven-hells is going on here? Don't they know that they a freak'n dead!?"  Says Alyor in her usuall think dwarven tongue.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn's hand strays to his holy symbol. Having more experience with the dead than most he remains relatively calm. He considers the strange apparitions before him with an objective eye. 

OOC: Bardic Knowledge or Knowledge religion any help here?


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2006)

Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]Your knowledge of the undead tells you, that apparitions like these are probably harmless, unable to affect the physical world. They are most likely bound to this place for some reason and only if they are released, their unlife will end. The apparitions resemble who they were in their lives before and they might even act normally, though some are driven insane. It's strange, that they do not really seem to communicate with the group, however, maybe something is holding them back? Maybe something is missing?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Do not fear these apparitions, pity them. They are bound to this place and can only go on to their eternal rest if they are released. Something seems to be holding them back. I would help them if we can."


----------



## Krug (May 21, 2006)

*Oog*

"Y-y-yes, please h-help them on their way," says the goblin, shivering.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2006)

The apparitions float around you, the hopeful glimmer in their eyes slowly vanishing. The moaning continues, a constant wail telling of the terrible fate these soldiers have to suffer.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Let's search the area here, perhaps we can find something that might be able to help.."  She offers and then begins look throughout the room.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

With a nod Eldwyn joins Alyor in the search. "Perhaps someone should keep an eye out for the undead patrol while we search?"


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2006)

Kordunn nods. "*I'll stand ward*." and he plants himself at the door as a sentry.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2006)

Kylest gives up his attempt to communicate with the apparitions and tries, unsuccessfully, to pay them no heed as they look around the room.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2006)

The other adventurers begin with their search of the remains of the barracks, while Kordunn stands guard. Nothing happens in the courtyard, but one of the ghostly soldiers in the barracks moves to one of the walls and picks up a horn, which hasn't really been there before. It looks like one of those used to sound an alarm. The soldier seems to struggle against it, but his arms slowly raise the horn to his lips.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 23, 2006)

After a minute of thought, Selvaggio turns to his companions as the solider brings the alarm to his lips. "Do you think that these soldiers might have been killed by the other undead soldiers we saw in the courtyard? Maybe that was the battle they were fighting."


----------



## Krug (May 23, 2006)

Oog quickly tries to stop the soldier from blowing on the horn, either by attacking or casting a bolt at it. "Stop it quick!"


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2006)

Unaffected by Oog's attacks, the soldier blows the horn, once, twice, then he drops it and draws his sword. The other ghostly guards do likewise, but their blades cannot connect with the material bodies of the adventurers, they go right through them.

A moment later, Kordunn sees the door to the main building open, and the undead guard patrol emerge from there, weapons drawn...


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2006)

Oog stands ready and casts a bolt at the closest guard.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Kordunn shouts "*The horn drew the dead guards. Prepare to defend yourselves*!"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2006)

As they prepare themselves for the attack, the adventurers inside the barracks hear the heavy footsteps of armored boots outside, while Kordunn sees the undead guards, which Elmus must have seen earlier, slow down and finally stop as they get closer and notice him standing near the entrance, ready to defend his position. Five of them surround the entrance, the sixth, a dwarf-sized skeleton, comes forward, pointing its sword towards Kordunn and pushing the visor of its helmet open. Underneath a skull can be seen, its lower jaw is gone, and there is some movement between the bones, as if the skeleton is talking, but no sound except for a weird bone clacking can be heard. Then the 'talking' stops and the guard lowers its sword some, in a gesture which probably should let the guard appear less threatening, but still full of suspicion. The skeleton takes a step forward, its empty eye sockets gazing towards Kordunn's face.

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]Now fairly close, just outside your weapon's reach, you notice that the former dwarf wears an amulet, which looks similar to that found by the elven skeleton. It's hard to say, since it's not very clean, but there could be the holy symbol of Tyr on it. Two of the other undead seem to wear similar amulets.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Kordunn meets the gaze of the skeletal dwarf and lowers his polearm to a non-threatening position in response.

He addresses the dead guardian and states "*We are champions of New Phlan, come here to help. I am Kordunn Asteroth champion of the Spellord*." He repeats his statement and introduction in dwarven.


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2006)

The undead do not react to Kordunn's statements. The dwarven skeleton retains the same stance as before.

Inside the apparitions have stopped their futile attempts to attack the other party members. They float around the room aimlessly, moaning in low voices.


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

Kylest shrugs and gives it a try.

"Lux, Shestnik. . ."


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2006)

The five guards in the background turn around and move back into the house, sheathing their weapons on the way. The dwarf gives Kordunn a nod and 'says' something, before lowering the visor and following the other undead.

Inside, the apparitions regain their vivacity as Kylest speaks the words they found on the dead elf. And suddenly, one of them begins to speak: _“Ahhh, I knew you weren't with them. I hope we did not hurt you. Hehehe. No, I don't think we did, we weren't very successful there, were we? Pleeaaase, you must help us! We only want to rest. How long has our watch been now? Pleeaaase! Tell Martinez, tell him, that we want our watch to end. We want to see our families. They are waiting for us.”_

And then, they disappear.


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

Kylest blinks at the success of his random attempt.

"I wonder what the third word would have done."


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Indeed, another word might have been useful. We really must try to help them further. I wonder if this Martinez is still on duty somewhere here as well?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 26, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

A brief moment of pure intellectual thought spews forth out of Aylor without her customed tongue of shield dwarf"I would not be surprised if that third word would give them the rest that they seek."


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2006)

After this weird incident, the adventurers continue their search of the barracks, which was previously interrupted, but since they cannot find anything noteworthy, they head out into the courtyard once more.

The door leading into the bigger building has been closed again.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"This place certainly is active to have no living inhabitants." He makes a sweeping gesture. "Where to now?"


----------



## Krug (May 27, 2006)

"The bigger building? Sounds logical," says Oog, still a bit disconcerted.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn nods at the other halfling's suggestion.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 29, 2006)

Still taken aback by the weird encounter, Selvaggio nods. "I say we hurry up and do what we need to do in this cursed place."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor shrugs her shoulders in acceptance and motions towards the large building.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

Kylest nods and follows the others, sword kept at the ready.

"Yeah, lets get a move on."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2006)

The door to the main building of the keep opens with a creaking sound, inside the adventurers can see a corridor with an ancient staircase at the end, leading up into the open sky, the top part of it broken and ruined, much like the ceiling. As could be seen from the outside, the floor above does not exist anymore. Rubble is scattered everywhere.

There are three doors, which are still intact, leading deeper inside. Being reasonably sure, that the undead pose no threat to them currently, the party checks each of them in turn.

Behind the western door, they find a room that lies in complete ruin, similar to the barracks. There must have been beds here, maybe another guard's quarters. About a dozen undead guards are positioned here, lined up along the walls. They don't even react to the opened door. There is another door across the chamber, leading to the north.

To the east there is the old armory. Some of the weapon and armor racks are still intact, but the wood is weak and rotten. Broken weapons and shields litter the floor. Another door exits from here, into western direction.

Finally, the door to the north opens into a small chapel. The two other doors from the guard's quarters and the armory also lead here, as can be seen now. The chapel room extents about ten feet beyond the armory into the northern direction, it must connect directly with the outer walls of the keep. Sunlight beams through cracks in the ceiling and sheds light onto the altar, which seems to be intact still. The rest of the room is in a serious state of disrepair, much like the keep as a whole. A blackened and burnt-out husk of an orc lies in the center of the room, long dead, next to it a rusty sword and a wooden shield.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling priest approaches the alter carefully going no closer that the fallen body of the orc. He examines the alter to determine what deity it is dedicated to.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2006)

Sticking closely behind Eldwyn, Selvaggio follows with both his club and sickle drawn. He has been very uneasy after the incident with the ghosts.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

Carefully, Eldwyn and Selvaggio move closer to the altar, step by step, while the rest stays near the entrance for now. Intrepido follows Selvaggio at first, but stops a good distance away from the altar.

_“Who is this? Identify yourself! Are you coming from Phlan?”_

The authoritarian voice seems to come out of nowhere, and slowly another ghostly figure comes into view, standing right before the altar. The human is wearing priestly robes and the symbol of Tyr is hanging on a leather cord around his neck. Unlike the apparitions in the barracks, there are no visible wounds to be seen. Whith the last few words, his voice carries a glimpse of hope in it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, we are come from New Phlan. We are an advance party sent to clear the place and get it ready to be regarrisoned. Are you the priest Martinez? I must tell you that quite some time has past since your watch began."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest stands back and watches as Eldwyn converses with the priest's ghost.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

Kordunn steps forward to support Eldwynn. The dwarf's polearm is held in a respectful, non-threatening gesture.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

The ghostly priest's eyes scrutinize the adventurers as Eldwyn speaks. He seems to concentrate on something. Then his features ease, as he replies.

_“Yes, I am Ferran Martinez, High Priest and Commander of Sokol Keep, and its final guardian. You say, you come here to clear this place? This place is clear. No enemy will live in Sokol Keep as long as I stand guard here. My spell does not mark you as enemies like the others that came here, though. In fact, you are the first allies I see since it all began. The messenger must have reached you with the passcodes then. Good, good. Tell me, please! Has Phlan endured? Has it been freed? Is it safe now? Is the fighting finally over?”_


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest coughs uncomfortably at some of Martinez's comments.

"I'm sorry, but your messenger did not survive.  We found him outside the walls on the shore here.  Phlan has. . . been through troubled times.  While it did not survive in many senses, it's spirit has endured, and an effort is underway to liberate the city from the hordes that have invaded it.  There is a small enclave, called new Phlan.  That section of the city is free and safe.  We labor to expand that area. . .  but the fighting lingers."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"We only got two of the three passcodes. We only got a portion of the final code. The two were enough to get us to you. Can you complete the other for us? Also, your men have done well and as you say, Sokol keep did not fall. However, they have earned their rest now."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

_“I... understand. It is now for new people to man and guard this keep. My duty is done and my rest is near. Thank you, brave ones!”_

_“You won't need the passcodes anymore, once I am gone, my spell will cease to exist as well, as it is bound to my very essence. The safety of Sokol Keep lies in your hands now. There are still some weapons in the armory, which might be of use for you. Walk right through the north wall and you will find them. Be careful, though, the hordes that once invaded the city were led by three dangerous beings, the very cause for Phlan's fall. Unblessed creatures imbued with the might of a magical pool. The great generals of the evil horde, Tyranthraxus, Edranka and Torath. With their powers they ruled and united all else, driving forward to destroy us all. The sage Mantor worked hard to gather records of all these things, but they are probably lost now, his library long since overrun.”_

_“Now we are freed, our duty done!”_

With that he fades away.


Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]You have heard of Mantor's library, which was a huge building in the heart of Phlan once. Mantor had gathered all kinds of knowledge there. With some luck, some of the records might still be recoverable. You also remember having seen the name on the map, shown to you by Baran on the trip to Phlan.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn draws out his holy symbol and says a prayer for the noble dead of this place. Then he turns to the others. "If I remember right the library was close to Kuto's well, perhaps there is still something of use there?" He looks to the wall, "Shall we try to pass the wall?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest nods as he strides forward.

"Yes, knowledge of our foes could be invaluable.  From the priest's words, it does not sound like these would be enemies that could be defeated merely from the passage of time."

He pauses for a moment in front of the wall, and taking a deep breath, tries to walk through it.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest finds the northern wall of the chapel to be rather solid, but quickly realizes, that Martinez probably spoke of the north wall in the armory. Heading back there, the dwarf carefully approaches the wall and this time, there is nothing to hold him back and he can walk right through.

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]Inside the secret area is an old rack of rotten wood, which holds a suit of chainmail armor, sized to fit a dwarf from the look of it, a heavy steel shield, a heavy mace and a longsword. All of which seem to have endured the passage of time rather well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest loads up his arms with the equipment he finds in the armory and returns to his companions.  He places it down again and rubs his nose gingerly.

"I really MUST learn to pay closer attention."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

Kylest brings a suit of chainmail armor, sized to fit a dwarf from the look of it, a heavy steel shield, a heavy mace and a longsword back from beyond the wall. All of which seem to have endured the passage of time rather well.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2006)

With a chuckle, Selvaggio watches as Kylest emerges.

"These enemies do sound like quite the challenge. 'Unblessed creatures imbued with the might of a magical pool?'" Selvaggio scratches his head a bit. "Does anyone know what he could be referring to?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2006)

Oog walks through the wall and sees if there is anything that he might be able to use.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2006)

Kordunn utters a brief incantation then focuses his intense gaze upon the items Kylest recovered.

ooc [SBLOCK] detect magic[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2006)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

"Hmmm," as the others examine the equipment from the armory, Eldwyn considers Martinez's words _'Unblessed creatures imbued with the might of a magical pool. The great generals of the evil horde, Tyranthraxus, Edranka and Torath.' _ trying to remember any snatches of lore, songs or tales that might relate.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2006)

Oog finds only an empty wooden rack in the small chamber beyond the illusionary wall. Kylest has obviously brought back everything, that was located there already.


Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]You have never heard the names of the three evil generals, but something about that magical pool strikes a chord. There are some tales about mysterious magical pools called _Pools of Radiance_, which imbue whoever bathes in them with enormous power... or so it is told, at least. There must once have been a few of them, but the knowledge about their locations is long lost. If the priest has spoken true, the evil generals of the horde, that invaded Phlan half a century ago, must have found at least one of them.[/SBLOCK]

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]Unsurprisingly, all four items detect as _magical_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2006)

Kylest dusts his hands off and looks around the keep.

"Well, at least it shouldn't be haunted any more.  We should probably bury the guards though, they deserve their final rest.  Still, New Phlan should be able to set up here, take back the keep and use it as a new front in this battle."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2006)

Kordunn continues to focus his gaze on the items another round.

ooc [SBLOCK] strength of the auras?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2006)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]The mace has a moderate aura, the other items' auras are faint.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2006)

"*Though they are all magical, the mace is the strongest magic among these. Probably Martinez's personal weapon*."


----------



## Krug (Jun 8, 2006)

Oog mutters under his breath, since he has nothing to show...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Well that was freaking easier that I thought! And now we got own fort! Awesome!"  Aylor nods her head in excitement.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 11, 2006)

"I'd still walk carefully. There is no guarantee that all the bad inhabitants in this fort are tied to Ferran Martinez." Selvaggio still holds a tight grip on both his sickle and his club.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

"*Selvaggio and Aylor you should both take up a magic weapon for the moment at least in case there are spirits that linger which have been corrupted by undeath and require magic to fight. Let me know if either of you want the shield or armor for now as well. Otherise I will pack them, then we should proceed to check the rest of the fortress and make sure it is secure*." Kordunn proceeds to pack the chainmail into his back pack for carrying.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2006)

"Yes, lets finish our patrol of the fortress, make sure it's all secure.  The more thorough report we can give on the keep's status, the better."

Kylest prepares to set out with the others on a complete circuit.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 12, 2006)

"I appreciate the offer Kordunn, but my club will do. If required, I have means to enchant it." Selvaggio looks to the magic longsowrd and mace. "I'd prefer my club over those anyways."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

She nods her head and then leans down to pick up the clerics personal mace. A satisfied look grows on her face as she tests the weapons' weight with a few well-placed swings. Placing the fine balanced weapon on her hip, she nods her head towards the others and motions for the group to move out.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

Kordunn straps on the longsword and moves out to explore the rest of the keep areas with the party.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2006)

On their way back outside, the party sees the undead guards again, the skeletons and zombies, that stand ready to defend the keep against any intruders. But there is no trace of the apparitions, they have met earlier, anymore. Another barracks is located on the other side of the main building, which looks similar to the last one and is equally devastated. Some more storage rooms fill the remaining space to the outer wall of the keep.

Besides the building in the center of the courtyard, only the buildings along the eastern wall, remain now. The first of which was once the keep's smithy. The roof has long collapsed and the tools and installations are crumbling and rotten. The corpse of an exceptionally large frog lies here, it cannot be more than a few days old. Besides the smithy, there is a granary and then the stable. Both contain some patches of fungus, but otherwise appear as deserted as the rest of Sokol Keep.

The building in the center of the courtyard contains a mess and a large kitchen. The inside of the kitchen is covered almost completely with some strange brown-orange stuff, and as the door to the kitchen is opened, the huge mass slowly begins to move.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2006)

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]The strange creature is an ochre jelly. It's very slow and not exactly smart. Slashing and piercing weapons deal no damage to it. Instead the creature will split into two identical jellies, and become much more dangerous that way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2006)

Kylest backs away from the strange blob quickly.

"Don't touch it!  It's an ochre jelly.  If you cut it, you just make it mad, and then it's identical twin brother gets mad too!"

He seems genuinely frightened by this amorphous thing, in a way that no ghost or kobold or any other foe you have seen him face, has scared him.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2006)

"*Keep away from it and use ranged attacks*." Kordunn shouts out an invocation to send eldritch bolts of force into the heaving mass then backs away quickly.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2006)

Heeding Kylest's warning, the group retreats from the strange mass, that slowly creeps towards them. Kordunn's magical projectiles strike true, and dark spots appear, where the missiles struck. Elmus (Oog) sends a few bolts of eldritch energy into the being and they seem to take effect in a similar fashion. As Selvaggio raises his bow to shoot the creature, Kylest reacts quickly, urging the human not to use arrows, but only blunt weapons to prevent the ooze from splitting into multiple attackers. Selvaggio then picks up a few rocks and throws them instead; Eldwyn and Aylor follow suit.

A few volleys later, most of the icky mass has been covered with dark spots and soon it stops moving and slowly dissolves into the ground.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2006)

"*Well done! I believe that is the last building to explore. I think it is time to return and report our findings to the Council*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 16, 2006)

"Am I the only one concerned that the undead still stand?  I mean I understand that they are on our side. . . but shouldn't they be allowed their rest now?  Let the living take over defence of the keep."

Kylest looks uneasily towards the still standing guards.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"No, my friend, I agree. We should try to give these poor souls rest. I for one do not feel our work here is complete."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 16, 2006)

"The dead should feel the eternal embrace of the earth. I also agree. Our work is not done."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2006)

"*Then let us set to work smashing these unholy shells*." Kordunn hefts his ranseur and strides off to the first group he can find.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2006)

The work is quickly done, the undead offer no resistance whatsoever, as the adventurers easily destroy them one after the other. The remains are buried on the island, a last act of respect towards the guardians of Sokol Keep.

Eldwyn says a few words to their parting souls. Of course, the halfling priest knows all too well, that these undead shells had no souls in them anymore, the ones that had were already freed with the lifting of Martinez' powerful spell. But it feels better that way.

Now they could head back and report their success. Sokol Keep is free!


----------



## Krug (Jun 17, 2006)

Oog jumps for joy. "Yet another job well done!" says the goblin.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Aye, that it is!", Says Aylor as she looks at the group and then at the Keep. 

-Blood


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Leaving the island behind, Eldwyn smiles feeling that their work here to lay the dead to rest was by far the best they have done so far. After a quick prayer of thanks his mind turns to the rewards.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2006)

As the group turns their backs to the small keep and moves towards the edge of Thorn Island, they see the boatsman at the other side of the river, within the safety of New Phlan's harbor. They wave towards him as he climbs into the small riverboat, totally oblivious to the danger present...

With a loud *Croak* a large amphibian creature, that looks like an oversized frog, surfaces near the island, hidden under the poisonous water and between the reeds. Only Kylest is quick enough to react, but the frog's tongue is already lashing out towards Kordunn.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2006)

*1348 DR, Day 8 of Mirtul (spring) - afternoon*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2006)

*Surprise Round*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

Despite his fast reflexes, Kordunn is unable to react as the frog's tongue lashes out and wraps itself around his body. With remarkable ease, the dwarf is lifted from the ground and pulled into the creature's mouth. As he inevitably comes into contact with the poisonous water of the Barren River, Kordunn feels it burn on his skin, but the hardy dwarf does not seem affected by the substance, much like the frog, which is fully coated with the icky stuff. That close, Kordunn now notices an array of rather long and sharp teeth inside the gigantic frog's mouth.

Kylest's blade seems to leap into his hands as he strides to close in on the froggy foe. "Look out!"
As he closes in, Kylest notices some light reflections below the frog's mouth and sees a small pendant hanging there from some sort of necklace attached to the creature's hide.

In the background, the boatsman is frantically waving his arms and shouting something.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _grappling_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Giant Frog - unscathed, _grappling_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

A curbed cry of pain comes from the frog's mouth, as its sharp teeth sink into Kordunn's flesh, and soon after the dwarf finds himself gulped down into the stomach of the creature. The stench is hard to bear, but at least the teeth are now far out of reach.

Elmus (Oog) reacts immediately and aims a bolt of eldritch force at the oversized frog, while moving away a few steps to get out of reach of its tongue. The bolt hits and burns a large hole into its ugly skin.

At the sudden sign of danger from the waters of the Barren River, Selvaggio reaches into his pouch to pull out his mistletoe and holly and starts chanting some sort of incantation that is hard to hear over the shouts of his companions. Intrepido growls towards the threat and stands ready to defend Selvaggio.

While Rover backs away from the unnatural creature, Eldwyn pulls his sling and loads a stone to attack the frog. The well-aimed rock hits home and further wounds the monster.

Kordunn, having not much choice, smashes his spiked gauntlet into the inside of the frog's stomach, trying to rip it to open to find a way out. Despite some difficulties because of the tight spot he is in, Kordunn manages to hit and buries the spikes of his gauntlet into the frog's inside, but it's still a lot of work before he can hope to get out of there.

Slow to react due to the high grass, Aylor sluggishly moves towards the giant toad. Gripping her hands together, she attempts to hammer down on the giant creature. She easily hits the huge target and slams her fists like a hammer into its slippery side. As she makes contact with the frog's skin, Aylor feels a burning sensation on her hands, and a sudden faintness creeps through her.

Kylest steps forward, planning to reach out to grab the pendant from the creature's neck. Since he probably cannot reach the pendant without opening up his defenses too much, Kylest only takes a closer look and then swings his greatsword down at the creature. He does not regret his choice, as the blade formerly-owned-by-Norris easily cuts through one of the frog's cheeks and leaves a wide gash with oozy fluid dripping from the wound.

The dwarf also tries to keep one ear peeled for the boatsman's cries, but cannot understand him. Kylest believes they suspiciously sound like warning shouts, though. Some more people gather at the pier now, attracted by the boatsman's shouting, and watch the spectacle from a safe distance.

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]The pendant looks like a small pyramid. It's hard to say, but it could be gold.[/SBLOCK]


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed, _5 Con Damage_, _Mage Armor_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - severely wounded, _grappling_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Giant Frog - severely wounded

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

The large frog closes its jaws around Aylor, sinking its sharp teeth into the dwarf and wounding her badly. Afterwards the head turns around in a lightning fast motion and the frog's tongue lashes out once more, this time snatching Kylest and dragging him into the open mouth. Kylest also feels the effect of the poison, but his dwarven constitution can fight it off. Inside, Kordunn feels the gastric acid burn on his skin now. It's only a matter of time, that the dwarf will be overwhelmed by it.

Oog tramples through the swamp and prepares another eldritch bolt, trying to get a clear shot, and fires it at the creature. Distracted by the struggling dwarf, the bolt hits and burns a deep wound into the frog's side. The creature is in really bad shape now.

As Selvaggio's chanting stops, a large reptile appears next to the giant toad and lashes out with its tail, but bounces off the slippery hide. Both Selvaggio and Intrepido watch as the two beasts fight, then Selvaggio draws his shortbow and fires an arrow at the giant frog, which likewise bounces off its thick hide, however.

"Steady Rover, this toad shall be naught but a chew toy for you soon." Eldwyn drops another stone into his sling and lets fly at the big frog, but without any luck as well.

Stoicly focusing on the task at hand Kordunn draws back his fist and smashes again at the toad's membraneous insides, punching another few small holes into them.

Sensing the end is near for the toad, Aylor shouts loadly at the creature and unleshes a flurry of blows, but her wild swings cannot wound the giant frog.

Kylest, now unable to use his sword, and having other problems than thinking about the boatsman and the pendant anymore, slams his fist into the frog's mouth, breaking one of its numerous sharp teeth.


*Status:*

Aylor - severely wounded, _5 Con Damage_, _Mage Armor_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - severely wounded, _grappling_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed, _grappling_
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Crocodile - unscathed, _summoned_
Giant Frog - critically wounded, _grappling_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2006)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Since its stomach is still full, the giant frog decides to chew Kylest up. The dwarf tries to keep the sharp teeth from piercing his flesh, but the frog is too strong and pain shoots through Kylest's nerve system, as his body is perforated by the long teeth.

*"Hit me! I'm tasty!!"* shouts Oog at the frog, hoping it will stop it from attacking his comrades, but the creature seems too distracted to notice the small goblin. He steps forward and casts another bolt, hoping this will take the creature down finally, aiming for a spot right between its eyes. The large head is easy enough to hit for the 'halfling' and with a loud splash the giant frog collapses on the waterfront, defeated.

Quickly the rest of the party help Kylest out of the tight spot he is in, while Kordunn calls upon his training as a champion of Azuth to channel as much positive energy into his own body as he can to heal the severe wounds. Meanwhile the acid continues to burn him, but a short time later, he can manage to free himself, aided by his companions.

*The nasty frog is defeated!*


*Status:*

Aylor - severely wounded, _5 Con Damage_, _Mage Armor_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - severely wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - critically wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Crocodile - unscathed, _summoned_
Giant Frog - dying


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn takes up his holy symbol and begins to call up the power of Urogalan to heal his companion's wounds. He begins casting, saying the required prayers with a musical grace. Between castings he appolgizes, "I'm sorry my friends, perhaps I should have called upon the power of Urogalen sooner."  

OOC: Trading all his spells for healing--Cure Moderate Wounds for Kylest, Cure Light for Kordunn, Cure Light and Lesser Restoration for Aylor, then reassess their conditions before the last Clerical Cure and then start on the Bardic ones as needed.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 24, 2006)

Kylest groans deeply as he is pulled from the frog's jaws.  He lies back on the ground panting for a moment until Edlwyn has had a chance to look him over.  Once he is feeling a little better he tries to get a closer look at this pendant thing now that the frog has fallen.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2006)

Kordunn washes off the acid quickly then gets out of the damned water as quickly as possible to pick up his ranseur from where it fell on the ground after he was yanked off his feet by the toad.


----------



## Krug (Jun 25, 2006)

"I did it! I did it!" yells Oog, as the frog dies. He then tries to look mournful as his comrades receive healing, though inside he's quite proud of himself.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Thanks Eldwyn,"  Alyor gives an appreciative pat on the back as he uses his divine energy on her.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

After the first healing spells, the three dwarves feel quite a bit better already. Only Kylest is still seriously wounded. The other two are not in best shape, but the wounds are bearable for now.

The poison has no further effect on any of them.

Behind them, at the pier, some people are cheering, while the boatsman is already preparing the riverboat to get them off the island.

Kylest snatches the pendant off the dead frog's neck. It's a small golden pyramid with a pretty smooth surface.


PARTY STATUS


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Casting once more with his power, Eldwyn heals Kylest once more. "That will have to do for you all. I suspect a reward and mug of ale shall do more than my simply magics to put you all right." Gesturing toward the boatman he adds, "It looks like we'll be back in New Phlan quickly."

OOC: Cure minor wounds


----------



## Voadam (Jun 26, 2006)

"*Ale is called for indeed to set right being in the belly of such a filthy water beast.*" Kordunn inspects his ranseur for damage then gazes out at the approaching boatman, steeling himself for the crossing of the foul water.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2006)

Kylest manages to get to his feet and looks down upon the slain frog.

He holds up the pyramid pendant.

"I wonder where it got this.  I hope nobody else suffered your fate, Kordunn."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2006)

Kordunn inspects the pendant, incanting a quick divination 

[SBLOCK] detect magic[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2006)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]The trinket is imbued with two magical effects, with a faint and a moderate magical aura.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Ale for us all then!!" With a renewed sparkle in her eye, she gazes at the rest of the party. "This will make a damn good story to tell over large mugs of the tavern's finest ale!" Aylor claps her hands loudly and makes her way over the small skiff.


----------



## Krug (Jun 28, 2006)

"Yes... hmm do you think we could sell the legs of that frog?" asks Oog enterprisingly.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2006)

"Frog legs do sound like a good idea." Selvaggio says with a smile. "But I don't think eating anything that came from that water would be a good idea."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Looking a little pale, Eldwyn seconds Selvaggio's comments. "I don't think that eating that...thing would be a good idea." He makes for the skiff ready to leave the frog far behind.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2006)

"*Interesting amulet, it has two separate magical auras of different strengths. How it got on the frog in the first place is a mystery*."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Maybe it is cursed?" She says casually.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2006)

While discussing whether frog-legs dipped in poisonous water make for fine cuisine or for pain in the stomach rather, the boat from New Phlan arrives on the shore of Thorn Island to get the adventurers back into the safety of the harbor.

_“That was really impressive. I thought... it would...”_ the man stammels. _“That's a really big frog! Havn't seen something like that before.”_

When the riverboat arrives at the pier, the spectators applaud and cheer, as the party disembarks.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Not used to such treatment, the halfling simply smiles and nods at the onlookers. "We have wounded here and must tend to them."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2006)

Selvaggio holds his head high, proud of what they have accomplished thus far in Phlan. He really is starting to make a name for himself.

"First we take care of the wounded, then we must tell the council of what he have found."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

Kordunn stands proudly despite the ache of his acidic burns, buoyed by the cheers. It feels right to work to inspire others with brave works in a righteous cause.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

Kylest smiles akwardly and waves at the crowd.

He whispers to his comrades.

"It seems odd that just the frog gets such a big reaction.  I guess it's because they can't see the other stuff we do.  Perhaps next time we're attacked, we should ask the monsters if they wouldn't terribly mind coming back to a more public location for our battle."


----------



## Krug (Jul 4, 2006)

"Well unless we want to fry its legs.. lets move on..." says Oog.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Damn Right!!",  Aylor Cheers boards the small skiff.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2006)

Leaving the harbor and the spectators, who slowly get back to their business, the party's first stop is the Bitter Blade, where they can use their remaining healing resources for the day to tend the wounds of Kylest, Aylor and Kordunn.

Afterwards their destination lies in the center of New Phlan, the council hall. The city council is most pleased to hear of their success, and they receive the promised reward of two-thousand-and-five-hundred gold pieces, including the bonus from councilman Cadorna, who receives the group together with the brawny von Urslingen.

_“Your progress is most impressive,”_ Werner von Urslingen says. _“We can only hope, that you plan to continue on your success, there is still much to do.”_

_“Yes, yes, much to do, indeed,”_ Cadorna chimes in. _“But I'm sure our friends here will require some rest now. We have heard of this most dramatic culmination of your trip to Thorn Island. I'm glad to hear, that this creature couldn't stop you. How anything can survive inside the river is beyond me, however.”_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2006)

Kordunn bows formally and as the party recieves the council's thanks and rewards. Then it is off to the ale hall for some recuperation.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Freeing the fortifications proved to be of little challenge. Not everyone fears the dead. However, the frog was very nearly the end for several of us. I would guess only a creature of unusual power and thus danger could survive the foul waters."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 10, 2006)

"What is truly worrying is the fact that we saw another such creature. . . dead, admittedly.  But if the river is infested with such things, it will become quite dangerous."


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2006)

"And the stench..." says Oog. "Oh it corrupts my fine hobbit nose!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

_“We will have to find out what's going on with the river eventually, but for now our task lies here in Phlan. You have our thanks, once again! When you are ready to go on another mission, just let us know. There is still plenty to do.”_

The adventurers leave the council hall with a feeling of accomplishment and pockets full of gold. It was only a small step, but it was an important one. The words the undead priest told them before he vanished about the powerful generals and their strange source of power, and about the sage Mantor and his library, maybe they would be able to uncover their meaning eventually. If they still had any meaning for them, decades after the war.

For now, it's heading back to the Blade and a little celebration, as well as much-needed recuperation. And they would need to determine what to do with all the gold and treasure they obtained. Surely they could be put to good use in some way.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2006)

After the carousing is over Kordunn suggests to his companions that they spend 500 of the group's reward to identify their magical loot then he will see about getting his ranseur enchanted with part of his share.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2006)

On their way back, the party purchases a few pearls to be used in the identification process.

Eldwyn analyzes the two more interesting items right away, the mace and the pendant. The identification of the pendant turns out to raise more questions than it answers.

The small golden pyramid has two spells imbued within, one that enables someone to bind the creature wearing the pendant to one's will, while the other grants the owner of the pendant the ability to see and hear the near surroundings of it. There must be some counterpiece to it, which is used to invoke its scrying powers.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"This is interesting indeed, Eldwyn says holding up the pendant." He wraps it in a blanket and tucks it under a bed before going on. "I don't know if that will prevent someone from hearing or even seeing us, so be careful what you say. It would seem that someone has an interest in preventing our progress. This speaks of something more than leftover undead and rampaging humaniods. I would that I had the power to trace it back to its owner."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylest nods.

"I certainly wouldn't advise carrying it around with us.  Still, if it was mere chance that ended it up in the frog's gullet. . . if we could find the other half of the device, it might be useful."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2006)

"*It was not in the frog's gullet, the frog was wearing it. At least this provides an explanation for the beast wearing jewelry, though it means the beast's master knows us by sight now. And the council*."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

With the strange pendant out of sight, hoping that it keeps whoever has the counterpiece from spying through it, and wondering about who sent the strange frog, the adventurers prepare for the night.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Carefully barring his door, Eldwyn climbs into bed. He thinks about how to spend his share of the treasure and he tries to fall asleep.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Kylest fails to stifle a yawn and decides to head off to his bed for the night.  Perhaps with some rest all will become clear once again.  He dozes fitfully, visions of ghosts and frogs dancing in his mind.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2006)

*1348 DR, Day 9 of Mirtul (spring)*

On the next day, while Eldwyn unravels the powers of the so far unidentified magic items, Kordunn discovers, that the priests in the small Temple dedicated to Tyr have the means to enchant arms and armor.

The followers of Tyr appear a little reserved, however, and while they are willing to help in principle, they also note, that they have other duties as well, and might not be able to help as quickly as they would like to. They only have few men here currently. Once the old temple has been reconquered from the orc bands, that have set up camp there, more will come and things will soon be better, they promise.


----------



## Krug (Jul 20, 2006)

Oog walks about town, looking around, as his comrades settle the issues of enchantment...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *1348 DR, Day 9 of Mirtul (spring)*
> 
> On the next day, while Eldwyn unravels the powers of the so far unidentified magic items, Kordunn discovers, that the priests in the small Temple dedicated to Tyr have the means to enchant arms and armor.
> 
> The followers of Tyr appear a little reserved, however, and while they are willing to help in principle, they also note, that they have other duties as well, and might not be able to help as quickly as they would like to. They only have few men here currently. Once the old temple has been reconquered from the orc bands, that have set up camp there, more will come and things will soon be better, they promise.




Kordunn nods his understanding. "*Let me know if you can do it or not and when. I have gold and a finely made dwarven polearm. I will leave them with you when you have the time to devote to the task. I will appreciate the blessings of the war god as we war against the evils that beset this city*."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

_“If you don't need it currently, you can leave your weapon here and we will get to it as soon as we can spare the time. I would expect the enchantment to be finished in about a tenday,”_ the priest explains.

While Kordunn ist talking with the Tyr priest, the door to the small temple opens slowly, and a gnome in simple robes enters. He bears a wooden holy symbol of Ilmater, but otherwise has little to no equipment on him, most of his stuff seems to be carried in a linen shoulder bag. He has some leather straps tied around his hands and is wearing sandals.

With small steps, the gnome comes over to them and says: _“Greetings, my name is Dirtan. I'm glad to find a temple dedicated to the Triad here. I come with official orders and would like to speak with your leader about them. Hopefully you will be able to help, as I cannot do this alone.”_

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]Nope, not evil.[/SBLOCK]

* * * * *​
In the meantime, Oog wanders about town and happens to overhear some of the workers, as they talk about the latest gossip they have picked up. When they spot him, they ask him to come over and tell him a few of their stories.

_“Hey, aren't you one of those adventurers? I have heard a few stories from other adventurers. Did you know, that the castle used to have a wonderful rose garden? I’ve heard since that whatever lives there has changed it into some kind of horrible maze with poisonous plants and everything. Yes, really! But that’s not your biggest problem. First you’ve got to get past all the guards that surround the place. I've heard there are dozens of them, if not more.”_

_“Oh, come on, that castle lies on the other side of the city. Getting there in the first place is more than an adventure already. We should worry much more about the orcs on the eastern river bank. They get cockier every day. I'm just waiting for the day, that they swim here and cause even more trouble than they already do.”_

_“Swim here... yeah, right!”_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2006)

*Eldwyn Halfling*

Eldwyn will set out to find a masterwork warsling to have enchanted as well as try to pick up any interesting rumors.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“If you don't need it currently, you can leave your weapon here and we will get to it as soon as we can spare the time. I would expect the enchantment to be finished in about a tenday,”_ the priest explains.
> 
> While Kordunn ist talking with the Tyr priest, the door to the small temple opens slowly, and a gnome in simple robes enters. He bears a wooden holy symbol of Ilmater, but otherwise has little to no equipment on him, most of his stuff seems to be carried in a linen shoulder bag. He has some leather straps tied around his hands and is wearing sandals.
> 
> ...




"*A tenday will do fine. I have other weapons to rely upon in the interim*."

Kordunn bows to the gnome as the materite introduces himself. "*Well met Dirtan, I am Kordunn Asteroth, champion of the Spellord, engaged in the war against evil that besets this city. Your god is known for serving the cause of good. If your affairs are not confidential, I would be interested in hearing what aid you need*."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

Dirtan smiles and then says: _“Anyone welcome in these halls is surely trustworthy enough to hear, that I am here to recover an old treasure, that belongs to my people. It is said, that it is hidden inside the old temple, that was built by gnomes a long time ago. The stashes are very well hidden, it's quite likely, that they are still there, despite whatever despoilers the temple's interior has fallen prey to in the meantime. It's orcs currently, as the rumors say.”_

* * * * *​
Eldwyn, taking a break from the lenghty identification, visits the local leatherworkers in the hopes of finding one, that can make him a fine sling. While none have actually seen one of the rare halfling slings yet, he sure does find one, that claims to be able to make him one of the finest quality, as long as he can have his sling as a sample during the time.

Afterwards, the halfling cleric visits the temple of Tyr, the best place to find someone willing and able to enchant a weapon for him. As he enters, his eyes spot Kordunn, talking to a gnome in simple robes, with one of the Tyr followers nearby.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In the meantime, Oog wanders about town and happens to overhear some of the workers, as they talk about the latest gossip they have picked up. When they spot him, they ask him to come over and tell him a few of their stories.
> 
> _“Hey, aren't you one of those adventurers? I have heard a few stories from other adventurers. Did you know, that the castle used to have a wonderful rose garden? I’ve heard since that whatever lives there has changed it into some kind of horrible maze with poisonous plants and everything. Yes, really! But that’s not your biggest problem. First you’ve got to get past all the guards that surround the place. I've heard there are dozens of them, if not more.”_
> 
> ...




"Let them try it! They'd probably forget to take off their armor!" says Oog. "And how wonderful are these... roses? Would someone pay a good price for them?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

_“The roses... Well, not that I have seen them myself, but I'm sure they have been very wonderful. The whole arrangement in the garden must have been a wonder to behold. However, given the rumors I have heard about the maze, I doubt that it still is.”_


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2006)

Kylest stretches in the early morning light, straightening out muscles tightened by yesterday's exertions.  He rests and tends his injuries, taking a small walk around the inn to aid in his recovery.  Later in the day he returns to the guard's training hall and seeks out the guardsman who told him the story of the keep when he was around earlier.

"Friend, I found your tale of the fall of the keep most helpful in the end, and I would like to buy you a drink as my thanks.  Perhaps your grandfather had some more stories he told of his time in Old Phlan?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

The guard greets Kylest, happy to see him back in one piece. _“Ah master dwarf, it's good to see you again! Looks like the training did you well. Coming for more? And yes, indeed, we have discovered some most irritating news recently. The whole evil army is commanded by a villian - a human who’s sold his own race out. We captured one of his guards and forced him to talk. He said the guy was unkillable because he doesn’t have a heart, that it’s hidden in a floating castle miles from here! Can you believe that!?”_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Dirtan smiles and then says: _“Anyone welcome in these halls is surely trustworthy enough to hear, that I am here to recover an old treasure, that belongs to my people. It is said, that it is hidden inside the old temple, that was built by gnomes a long time ago. The stashes are very well hidden, it's quite likely, that they are still there, despite whatever despoilers the temple's interior has fallen prey to in the meantime. It's orcs currently, as the rumors say.”_
> 
> * * * * *​
> Eldwyn, taking a break from the lenghty identification, visits the local leatherworkers in the hopes of finding one, that can make him a fine sling. While none have actually seen one of the rare halfling slings yet, he sure does find one, that claims to be able to make him one of the finest quality, as long as he can have his sling as a sample during the time.
> ...




Kordunn introduces Eldwynn to the tyrian as well as to the gnome and brings him up to date on the Tyrian enchanting situation.


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“The roses... Well, not that I have seen them myself, but I'm sure they have been very wonderful. The whole arrangement in the garden must have been a wonder to behold. However, given the rumors I have heard about the maze, I doubt that it still is.”_




"Well anything else? An enchanted spade? Magic shrubbery?" asks Oog, only half-interested.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2006)

_“Hey, why do you even listen, if you don't believe me?”_ says the man a little huffy, but then continues to discuss important (and very boring) matters with the other workers.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Eldwyn*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Kordunn introduces Eldwynn to the tyrian as well as to the gnome and brings him up to date on the Tyrian enchanting situation.




"I guess we should consider making a try for the temple next. Either that or go after the Kobolds, as their gear would at least be my size," he adds with a chuckle. He takes his Warsling to have a masterwork version made and will buy a regular sling--either masterwork or with masterwork ammo if available to serve until the new one is ready. That completed he will see what information he can find on the temple and the kobold activity.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2006)

Kylest listens with an interested ear to the guard's tale.  He nods slightly at the dire nature of the news.

"Aye, it is sad when one turns against his own like that.  As for the prisoner's story, who can say?  He might believe anything he is told, but I'll keep it in mind, just in case I ever find myself facing down the evil general, although I'd heard there were three of them.  Odd though, you'd think a floating castle would stick out a little bit."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

_“Who knows where this marvelous castle lies... he only said, it's miles away,”_ the guard says, lost in thought.

* * * * *​
Back in the temple, Dirtan now looks at Eldwyn and says: _“If the records are true, there might be some 'gear' in the temple, which would suit your size, even though I do not know, whether that will be useful for you. If you would be able to help me, it might be interesting to know, that I'm authorized to offer up a share of the treasure as a reward for whoever aids me in this task. Unfortunately, I can only guess about what it consists of, so it is a small risk for you, since other than that, I'm afraid, I have very little of material worth to offer.”_

The priest of Tyr, that still stands nearby, chimes in: _“And if you really manage to free the temple, you will have our eternal gratitude, and we would gladly help you out as far as we can without neglecting our other duties here, of course. But I'm certain there are a few things we could do to support you.”_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn replies, "Let it not be said that a priest of Urogalan is motivated only by greed. I would gladly participate in this endeavor to free a brother temple even if in the end I receive no monetary reward."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

"*It is a worthy quest. Though before we begin any new endeavors I must head over to the Sunite Temple and speak to the lady Jade. I feel remiss in not updating her earlier about the information on her missing brother, disappointing as it is. Will you join me Eldwynn in discharging this duty and then we can discuss the temple with our fellows*." He turns back to the gnome. "*Will you be staying here?*"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

_“That's great news. You have my thanks already. And yes, I will be staying here...”_ he says with a hint of question in his voice and with a glance towards the priest, who promptly nods in acknowledgement.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn's more somber demeaner returns. "Yes, I will join you in taking the latest news, such as it is, to Lady Jade." As they are walking to see Jade he adds, "I think we can convince our fellows to take up the quest to free the temple given the importance of cause."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

"*I was hopeful we had a lead on Amber in that well lair. I wish we had more to follow up on*."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"We have accomplished much already in our brief time here. It will do you no good to dwell on that which we cannot change. We can but pray and persevere. Ambar may yet turn up. This temple might well hold a clue for us. All that will of course be small comfort to Jade,” he concedes. “Perhaps she will have something for us? Her own time here has likely been more focused on that quest than our own."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

While the rest of her new group of friends scurry the city, Aylor puts her ear to the ground and attempts to find more information on her missing brother. Determinded to restore her clan's honor and help to put an end to all this conterverse she begins her quest at the one place she know best. The bar.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2006)

Aylor has been trying to find more information about her missing brother, but hasn't been able to gather much useful information. She is reasonably sure, that her brother was in New Phlan, and that he has been venturing into the uncivilized parts, but from there, the trail becomes hard to follow, not unlike the ones of Amber - Jade's missing brother - and Thunder, the barbarian. Maybe they are simply dead, maybe they have been taken prisoner somewhere. The best guess so far is, that he was captured by Norris' gang and brought to 'the boss', whoever that might be.

* * * * *​
Kordunn and Eldwyn visit the small shrine of Sune in New Phlan, where they tell Jade the little they have found out so far, and that there might still be hope. She is grateful for their efforts and is fairly composed now, being almost sure however, that her brother is dead by now, even though there is still a glimpse of hope.

* * * * *​
Later that day, the adventurers find themselves all together in the common room of the Bitter Blade, discussing the news and planning their next steps.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 5, 2006)

"So the temple wants help? I think this would a noble quest for us." Selvaggio looks to his companions for their input.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, I would have to agree that the temple is the most appropriate place for us to concentrate our efforts next."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

"*I am for it as well. Kylest? Lady Aylor? Elmus?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2006)

Kylest nods and smiles slightly.

"It does seem like a beneficial mission, not to mention a little bit of extra incentive for us.  It is always good to have clerics on your side."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

[smallcaps]*Temple of Bane*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Fourth Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 10 of Mirtul (spring)*

The rest of the evening passed uneventful. Eldwyn had identified the remaining magical treasure they had brought back from Sokol Keep. Planning to sell the items, that won't see any immediate use, on the next day, and meeting with the gnome Dirtan to discuss any final details of their upcoming mission, the adventurers finally went to sleep.

*During the night...*

After the somewhat exhaustive day, sleep came easy, and everyone is in a deep slumber...

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]You suddenly wake up. Was there a noise? There, again. Faint noises. Shouts. Steel clashing on steel. More shouting. Something must be going on outside on the streets![/SBLOCK]

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]You suddenly wake up. Was there a noise? There, again. Faint noises. Shouts. Steel clashing on steel. More shouting. Something must be going on outside on the streets! Intrepido is already up and is pacing nervously around the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

Kylest sits bolt upright at the sound of a struggle nearby and dwarven eyesight pierces the gloom of his room easily.  One hand darts out for his blade, sheathed next to his bed, even as he springs up and onto his feet.

He calls out to Kordunn and Aylor as he moves.

"Did you two hear that?"

[sblock=ooc]Is there a window in my room facing the street?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

As he stands up, Kylest looks around the room, but cannot see anything suspicious. Just the sleeping forms of Kordunn and Aylor in the other two beds, who turn around, slowly waking up now as well. Moving over to the window, the dwarf cannot immediately see what's going on, he can only make out a pair of city guards hurrying towards the harbor. It's apparant, though, that there are people fighting in the streets not too far away from the tavern.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

Eyes darting around the room, Kylest picks out his boots and grabs them, taking a poke at his two roommates as he darts past them.  He struggles, hopping as he tries to don his boots as quickly as possible.

"Get up you two, something's happening out there.  We may be needed!"

Glancing reluctantly at his armor lying at the foot of his bed, Kylest grabs his sword and hurries out of the room, pausing only a moment to pound on his friends' door as he hurries downstairs and out to the street.

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to assume Kylest sleeps in enough clothing to be decent as he runs out.  A pair of pants at least.  But probably not in his armor.  Technically no penalties for sleeping in light armor, but I just can't imagine it's comfortable.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2006)

In his night shirt Kordunn is not quite his usual image of the dignified warrior figure but he grabs up his own magical sword without hesitation and heads out the door answering Kylest's call to duty. "*Invasion?*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 8, 2006)

Calming Intrepido, Selvaggio shouts to wake up the others as he is quickly putting on his boots. "Get up! Get up! There is fighting in the streets! Get up!"

Selvaggio puts on his belt that holds the loops for both his club and sickle. Leaving his armor behind he then heads for the door with Intrepido by his side.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2006)

Eldwyn and Oog quickly wake up as Selvaggio calls out, wondering whether it is time for breakfast, they notice that it is still rather dark, and they still feel a bit tired. It must still be night after all.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Did he say 'fighting in the streets?'" ask Eldwyn rubbing sleep from his eyes. He climbs out of bed and takes up his weapons and shield, but leaving the armor for now. "Let's see what is happening."  He makes his way out with a clatter of weapons.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 8, 2006)

"What in the Damn Hills is going?!" Calls out Aylor as she is jostled awake from her deep slumber. Barely awake, she flaps around for her gear with little success. However, once the words of 'fight' and 'outside' reach her ears, she immediately wakes up and bolts out the door. Her voice can be hearddown the hall. "Fight? Well why the hell did you say so earlier! Lets go or we are going to miss the best part!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

Kylest and Selvaggio are the first to arrive on the street, with the rest following closely. Around the area, where the small market usually is, many of the stands are toppled over. Farther away, some of the warehouses seem to be open. Across the street and deeper into the harbor, some torches are providing minimal light, while the dwarven eyes can easily pierce the darkness of this cloudy night in the vincinity. Much of the harbor cannot be seen, however, being shrouded in misty vapor.

Humanoid shapes can be seen almost everywhere in the distance, most clashing in battle, some fleeing, some carrying sacks or boxes and trying to escape towards the river with their loot. The guards seem to have the upper hand, driving the enemies back, but they are also sustaining losses. Nearby, a few corpses are lying on the street, two humans with a broken mug next to them, the dark liquid spilled onto the stone paving, most likely some poor sods who happened to be at the wrong place during the wrong time, one guardsman, and another two that are bigger and more muscular. Orcs!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

"Huzzah!"

At the sight of the orcs, Kylest pelts down the street towards them, letting out a loud yell to distract them from their intended prey.  He beard flaps over his bare chest as he swings his greatsword around in a glittering arc towards the first of his green skinned foes.

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I'm terrible at this not actually combat combat =)  I have to know what I'm doing, even if you don't care.  Charge! (60 ft)  +10 attack, 3d6+4.  AC: 11[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"STREET FIGHT!" Shouts Aylor as runs into the already chaotic fray. Dispite her frenzied behavior she carefully chooses her targets making sure to go after the bigger and larger creatures. "Your mother's sleep with elves!!"  She screams as her fists connected with green colored skin.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2006)

With Intrepido at his side, Selvaggio approaches some of the bodies to see if there are any signs that their live still can be saved.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The cleric joins Selvaggio in checking the fallen.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

Kordunn rushes along, stopping to stabilize a fallen with a burst of positive energy, otherwise rushing past with sword drawn to avenge the dead in his nightshirt.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

Kylest is the first to arrive where small battles are still raging, charging right into the fray and cutting down a pair of orc warriors left and right. The guards, that are driving back the orcish forces, are glad for the reinforcements, even though they do look somewhat funny in their nightshirts, but noone really pays attention to those small details. Some of the more seriously wounded protectors step back now, leaving their positions for others to fill them.

Aylor follows closely, shouting and fists blazing, while Kordunn is a little behind them still, having to stop to save a woman that was lying on the cold stone, bleeding heavily. Elmus (Oog) also moves into a position from where he can blast the foes with his eldritch power.

In the meantime, Selvaggio and Eldwyn find a few citizens and guards that are in critical condition, but still alive. With their aid, they will probably make it. Seeing the many wounded, the two concentrate on their healing efforts rather than joining the rest. Intrepido does his best to keep them safe when an enemy dares to come too close to their position.

The arrival of the adventurers and others, that came around drawn by the noise, fills the exhausted fighters with new strength and vigor. Some of the orcs are still fighting back, while most of them are already fleeing back into the cover of the unnatural mists that protect their retreat. Water splashing can be heard, probably from eratic paddling, the orcs seem to have some boats of their own. A few casks of food lie scattered and broken on the ground, but the orcs must have been able to steal quite a bit on their raid.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn continues to minister to the fallen and once that is done, he pauses to examine some of the fallen Orcs, curious to see if they show signs of privation. _Was is desparatione or confidence that inspired this raid. _ He also looks for anything that might indicate if more than one group was working together on this raid.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

Eldwyn can find no signs of privation on the orcs, they look healthy and muscular. But maybe their supplies were running out? The halfling cleric does find a lot of simple leather symbols, though, depicting the Black Hand, the symbol of Bane, Lord of Darkness, god of tyranny and hatred.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

Kylest stands panting at the edge of the water as he watches the retreating orcs.  His sword planted into the ground, he leans upon it for support.  He is splattered with blood, but most of it is not his own.

"They grow too bold."

He hefts his blade once more and goes to join the remaing battles, driving off the last few orcs before he can truly rest.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"The'r heading towards the docks! If we hurry we can catch them in port!" With a renewed sense of vigor she heads straight towards the docks and attempts delay or possibly halt the orc's retreat.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

Closer to the docks, the fog clouds make a pursuit dangerous and difficult. Still the pursuiting forces manage to stop some smaller groups of orcs, but apparantly, a large portion of them has already made it into their small boats and onto the river, the first canoe can be seen coming out of the mist and heading towards the eastern river bank now. There must have been a few dozen orcs in New Phlan.

A while later, the battles are over and the last foes disabled or slain. Over a dozen have lost their lives, the number of dead citizens or guardsman is only slightly lower. The adventurers have sustained a few wounds themselves during the skirmishes, but nothing major.

The harbor district is ravaged, corpses litter the streets next to broken casks and crates, scattered food and other goods. The numerous wounded are tended to by those with skill and talent in the healing arts. Everyone seems glad, that the orcs have been repelled.


----------



## Krug (Aug 12, 2006)

"Ah.. orcs. Happy to get rid of 'em..." says Oog, imbibing in the brew at the festivities going on after the repelling.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Raising a mug and enjoying the cool ale for a moment, Eldwyn joins the discussion. "They took some losses. I wonder if it will be enough to keep them from coming back? Once we've explored the temple we may need to see what we can do about the Orcs."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 13, 2006)

"Yes, as soon as we finish the temple we must look into what we can do about the orcs. We cannot let them continue to raid the city." Selvaggio states as he sits there, not drinking a drop as he thinks about the innocent dead he saw on the streets tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

After a few drinks (or lack thereof) to honor the fallen and to celebrate their success, everyone except for the double shift of guards assigned to watch over the harbor area for the rest of the night goes back to sleep.

Well after dawn, the adventurers awake once more, washing the tiredness out of their eyes with some cool water.

The orcish raid is - of course - hotly debated everywhere in New Phlan this morning, the Bitter Blade common room is no difference. The adventurers, however, already focus their minds towards the upcoming task, the temple, which most likely will bring them closer to the orcs as well.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling comes to breakfast looking like he could have used another couple hours of sleep. He requests some strong tea with a light breakfast. He'll listen to the discussion of the Orc raid for a while then tries to gather a little information about the temple and what is likely to be found nearby.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

As the dawn breaks through the windows, Aylor finally and literally picks herself up off the bar room floor. The taste of lasts nights ale still fresh on her tounge. Carrying her head in her hands as the not so distant cheers threat to explode from her head. She stumbles over to where the rest of her compainions are sitting and orders breakfeast with a hung-over grin. "Good-times," She mumbles to herself as she sits down.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

The temple (Phlan map) is accessible only by the river from three sides; from the south one can reach it by foot through the old residential quarters, where the richer folk had kept their mansions, away from the common folk, but also outside of the protective walls of Phlan and the natural obstacle formed by the river. This surely caused them to fall first during the unexpected attack, despite the nearby temple and its forces. Not that the walls were much help against the dragons.

Rumors persist, that there is a band of thieves living somewhere in the residential area, and a large orcish force has set up camp there as well, obviously. They make any journeys to the eastern side of the Barren River a dangerous undertaking. The temple, that was formerly dedicated to Tyr, the leader of the Triad (Tyr, Torm and Ilmater), is said to have been desecrated and the symbol of Bane has been reported to be seen there.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Feeling a little better after his first cup of tea, Eldwyn can't resist greeting the obviously hungover Aylor with an unnecessarily loud, "Good Times Indeed! And Good Morning to you!"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Kylest joins the others for breakfast, looking a little worn around the eyes, but feeling envigorated enough by the previous night's deeds.  He considers what they know of the temple and the area surrounding it.

"Should we perhaps seek to trek to the temple from the south, through the city?  We could land well away from the orcish forces and attempt to work our way through them to the temple.  It might help to lessen the raids, and also lessens the risk of being seen crossing the river."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

"*I'm for a quick direct boating across. The more elaborate our route the more likely we are to hit obstacles before our main target is my thinking*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 15, 2006)

"I agree Kordunn. We should travel straight to the temple. It is our current task at hand and any obstacles we might encounter will only slow us down or weaken our forces," Selvaggio says inbetwen bites, occasionally letting a few hit the floor for Intrepido. "There is much work to do here and no need to overdo ourselves in one day."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

Still debating what might be the best approach to this quite dangerous task, the group heads to the smaller temple inside civilized Phlan to meet up with Dirtan once more. The gnome Ilmatari is already waiting for them inside, dressed in plain and simple robes, the same as the day before. With a friendly smile he greets the adventurers, glad to see, that they are true to their word.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"We've done well enough getting about by boat thus far, I'd say we should continue." Eldwyn greets Gnome with a smile and a nod of his head.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2006)

After introductions and pleasantries are made, Selvaggio looks ready for a hard day of work.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

After dring a fresh foaming mug from one of the bar keeps best kegs to help clear the cob webs from the previous night, she quickly gathers her gear and joins her commrades in what is sure to be a yet another grand excuse to get drunk agian.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Kylest arrives with the others to meet Dirtan and nods his greetings to the gnome.

"Well, we'd best make up our minds one way or the other, so we can be off."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

_“Maybe it would be wise to ask the ferrymen about this as well,”_ says Dirtan. _“Either way, I'm glad you will join me in this most honorable task.”_


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2006)

"Yes, lets be on our way soon.. and directly if we should," says Oog.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

"*Agreed*." Kordunn leads the way down to the boatman.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

A few minutes later, the group finds itself at the pier, joined by two ferrymen, one of which is vigurously shaking his head, while the other seems at least willing to listen.

_“Can you imagine what happens, when the orcs see our approach and manage to knock over the boat somehow? The river will devour us with all it's foul breath. Nothing can survive in there. Ok, nothing except those weird frogs people are talking about. Sure, I could get you there, but I would rather hear, that you have the means to keep me and my boat save during the approach in some fashion. Of course, we could always land a quarter mile or so downriver, no problem.”_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

"*They won't see that approach just as well?"* Kordunn inquires.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2006)

Kylest nods sagely as the ferrymen bring up the exact same concerns as he had earlier, but remains silent himself.  Fighting on boats is not his style, give him the solid ground under his feet any day.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

_“If we land further south, it doesn't matter, if they see us. They cannot get to us quick enough. But if we go right to where they have set up camp, the risk is much higher. And getting attacked while on the boat is not good. If I where them, I would watch the river and the surroundings, anyways, so surprising them is not very likely. They will expect an attack. Or they are even dumber than they look.”_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"The reasoning is sound. Approaching too close to the Orcs by boat would be foolhardy at best. Looks like we will need to do some walking. I fear that our past successes are making us overconfident my friends."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Agreed", Says Aylor


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2006)

After some debate about the approach, the party finally gets convinced to take the safer route instead of the risky direct approach. Dirtan seems to be happier with that decision as well. The boat swiftly carries them down the Barren River and towards the eastern riverbank, about where they had landed once already, when they visited the old graveyard, about a quarter mile south of the old temple and the ruined mansions.

While the ferryman steers the boat back to the harbor, the adventurers stand between withered plants their eyes turned to the north. The sun is shining bright, there are only few clouds to be seen, and a chill wind reminds them, that they should not hesitate too long.


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2006)

Oog scouts in front of the company, checking for traps or other things.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2006)

Kordunn will cast mage armor upon himself and take up a ready position near the front, on the lookout for enemies.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling quickly mounts up and gets ready for trouble once they make landfall. "Let's not waste time, we have to assume we've been seen."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2006)

With Intrepido on his heels sniffing the air for any danger, Selvaggio draws both his club and his sickle ready for any possible attackers. "Let's be quick with this."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Gripping her leather straps tightly around her knuckles, Aylor eyes the area with an hungry look. "I hope so...", She says as she gives the halfling small.

Aylor moves to the front of the group and helps the point man lead them to a glorious victory. She takes a deep long breath and then whispers over the group with a venomous grin, “I smell fear..”


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2006)

Quickly lowering the distance between them and the ruined buildings ahead, which once must have been great and beautiful mansions, the group feels a certain tension, as they get closer. The huge temple building can easily be seen behind and looming over the former residential area. Surely there must be some guards just waiting behind the walls to spring an ambush on them, but they were prepared, and there was rather little they could do against it. But nothing happens...

When they come close to the first row of buildings, which are in a state of total devastation, the adventurers slow down and move on in a more careful fashion. If noone has attacked them yet, they probably _didn't_ know they were coming yet, so there was no reason to not try and get in undetected.

Selvaggio hears it first, then the others also. Laughter. Not happy laughter, though, it sounds cruel and guttural. And whimpering. The sound might explain, why they havn't been spotted yet, and they must come from behind the buildings that currently shield them from view.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"Perhaps one of us should have a stealthy peek beyond the walls?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Kordunn nods silently. No scout himself he will allow another to take that role. However he prepares himself to rush into combat. The whimpering may be a prisoner in need of rescuing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Aylor whispers quitely to the group, "We could just rush them?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2006)

Crouching low with his back to one of the ruined buildings, Selvaggio addresses Aylor and the rest of the group in a whispering voice. "Rushing them sounds a little hasty. I don't like the idea of rushing without knowing how many or exactly what we face. I'm not stealthy, but I might be able to get a good idea if I can just listen a little longer."

Selvaggio tries to get a better listen to the sounds of what is beyond the building.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2006)

Kylest nods to the others, and draws his sword. . . just in case.  He attempts to creep a little closer, padding forward on surprisingly graceful dwarven feet.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +6, Move Silently +6, following the walls of the building around, keeping low.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2006)

Elmus joins Kylest and the two of them sneak a little closer, keeping a low profile, while Selvaggio concentrates on the noises. Together they can discern, that there is a group of three orcs, most likely they are supposed to stand guard here, watching for intruders... like the m... but, apparantly, they have found a more worthwhile distraction in the form of a young human male, who is lying on the ground between them and must suffer through their kicks and other maltreatment, which also seems to be the source of the orc's laughter. He doesn't look too well. One of the orcs is showing some wounds as well, most likely from the dagger, that is lying a few feet to the side, but they don't seem to bother him much. The orcs themselves are dressed in simple studded leather armors and carry battleaxes and shields, as well as a pair of javelins each. They also have identical-looking leather necklaces, probably some kind of identification mark.

One could get as close as fifteen feet without arising too much attention, given, that the orcs do not listen any noises made, that is.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2006)

Making out the whimpers of a male human and the sounds of a beating, Selvaggio looks to the others and whispers. "We need to act fast."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Kordunn waits for a signal from the scouts, ready to rush in to rescue the tormented.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn dismounts and redies his sling. "We need to take them quickly and quietly."  He begins slipping forward to short range.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2006)

Carefully, the adventurers sneak into a position from where they can ambush the orcs, hoping that they are not coming too late to save the poor victim of these monsters.

Kylest, who is the closest to the foes, signals the attack.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2006)

*1348 DR, Day 10 of Mirtul (spring) - morning*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

*Surprise Round*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

"Get 'em!"

Elmus (Oog) is the first to react as Kylests sounds the attack. The 'halfling' steps around the corner he was hiding behind and aims one of his deadly blasts of eldritch energy against the first orc he can see. The attack sends the big brute staggering, hitting him with full force in a vital area.

Rover slowly moves towards his master, following the last command he gave him shortly before the attack.

Aylor springs into action and moves as close to the orcs as possible without over extending herself. All the while taunting the ugly brutes, "Hey Elf lovers! Your mothers slept goats!!"

Drawing an arrow from his quiver, Selvaggio knocks it as he takes a few quick steps to his left and fires it at the orc farthest from him. The missile is deflected by the creature's armor, however.

Kylest steps out from behind the wall and attempts to draw the orcs away from their intended target.

Intrepido stays with Selvaggio at his heels and waits for further commands.

With the magic longsword liberated from Sokol Keep firmly in his grasp, Kordunn also steps out of his hiding place and moves towards the foes.

Dirtan, the gnome, also closes some distance, but stays behind most of the adventurers for now.

Eldwyn also strides forward and uses his replacement sling to attack the closest orc. Despite some difficulties with his advancing companions, he manages to hit the orc, that is still suffering from Elmus' blast, and further wounds him with his sling bullet.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed, _Total Defense_
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Victim - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _prone_
Orc I - lightly wounded
Orc II - unscathed
Orc III - severely wounded, _fatigued_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Oog casts another bolt at the first orc, shouting: "Die you ugly thing!" And so he does. Hit once more with the full force of the eldritch energy, the orc guard collapses and falls to the ground.

The human victim seizes the opportunity with the momentary distraction of his punishers and jumps to his feat, dashing past the closest orc and away from the brute.

Aylor steps right up to the closest orc and slams both her fists into its green flesh with a fierce doublehanded strike. All the while she continues to taunt the orc with small verbal jabs. "Didn't I kill your brother yesterday as he begged for mercy?" The attack hits home and wounds the orc, but it will take a few more to bring him down.

The orc looks down to the dwarven woman, his eyes narrowing to slits as he lets out a loud roar and slams his axe against her, or more precisely, against the stone floor next to her, as Aylor nimbly dodges the weakly aimed attack.

Selvaggio takes aim once more, this time his arrow strikes true and sinks deep into the orc's shoulder.

With undwarfly speed and grace, Kylest darts forward into the fray, his sword raised high in a very dwarfly display of orc-related violence. Since the first orc is already down, thanks to Elmus' magical bolts mostly, and the second one has Aylor against him, Kylest goes for the third one, that Selvaggio just managed to hit. His sword swings firmly and smashes right into the chest of the creature, causing a deep gash and heavy blood loss.

Intrepido follows Selvaggio and stands near him.

Kordunn joins Aylor in her attack against the orc, that was kicking the human. Not quite as fleet-footed as his two dwarven companions, he only manages to close the distance to his opponent, however.

The heavily wounded orc realizes the gravity of the situation and turns around to flee, avoiding the attacking dwarf while he withdraws away from him, probably hoping to outrun him. Little does he know, the fool.

Dirtan moves closer to the adventurers and then takes a look to the wide open left flank and along the alley opening there. He cannot spot any more imminent dangers for now, though.

Seeing the hit, Eldwyn mutters under his breath, "maybe this loaner sling isn't so bad." Dropping another bullet in the cup he sets it spinning and selects a target. Moving past Elmus and Selvaggio, the halfling takes aim for the fleeing orc, and sends the bullet after him. The attack hits the back of the orc's head and causes him much pain and forces the guard to slow down, now panting heavily from exhaustion.

Rover, who had waited for his master to move on, follows him.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Victim - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc I - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Orc II - lightly wounded, _Rage_
Orc III - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Sensing vicotry, Elmus (Oog) gives chase and sends another bolt, this time at the raging orc to aid his companions. "Fear my bolts!" he shouts, as the eldritch energy slams into the foe, producing a nasty wound.

The human, still intended to flee, obviously, steps towards the nearby door and opens it.

Aylor smiles devilishly as she watches the orc's swing hit nothing but solid earth. "Your about as deathly as pretty little pink fairy!" says Aylor as she takes advantage of the orc's reckless behavior, she furiously pounds her fists into the orc's explosed skin with great effect.

In his rage, the orc does not stop, however, and his axe already comes down again, this time with better aim. Aylor bites her teeth as the sharp steel bites into her shoulder, leaving a deep and bloody wound.

Selvaggio takes a few steps to the right so that Eldwyn isn't infront of his shot, the human then takes aim and hopes his arrow flies true and kills the fleeing orc. It does fly true and hits home, but doesn't quite kill the orc yet. He probably won't take another such hit anymore, however.

Kylest grimaces as the orc attempts to flee the battle. He cannot get away to call for reinforcements. As if the potential orcish horde was at his heels, the dwarven warrior sprints down the alleyway, his sword trailing behind to come to bear upon his foe once more. Cutting deep into the orc's back, the dwarf's powerful blow is enough to bring the orc down. This one won't go anywhere anymore.

Meanwhile, Kordunn tries his newly acquired sword against the raging orc warrior, while taking a step around him. The result is a deep cut on the foes arm and the realization, that he won't hold out much longer now.

"Steady Rover, you'll get your chance." Warming to his new sling Eldwyn moves forward and lets fly another bullet against the last remaining opponent. This difficult shot proves to be too much for his skill with the sling, however, and the bullet ricochets off the wall behind the combatants and lands somewhere in the alley near the fleeing human.

Dirtan stays where he is.


*Status:*

Aylor - moderately wounded
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Victim - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc II - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _Rage_
Orc I - dying
Orc III - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

With another of his eldritch bolts, Elmus (Oog) drops the last opponent to the ground, while the human victim of the orcs dashes through the now open door and vanishes from sight.

*Victory is yours!*


*Status:*

Aylor - moderately wounded
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Victim - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc II - dying, _Rage_
Orc I, III - dying


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Seeing the battle behind him completed even as he chases down his foe, Kylest cleans his blade upon the orc and then trudges back to his companions, dragging the body behind him.  Once he nears his comrades he calls out to them.

"Tried to get away, the rascally trouble-maker."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling holds his sling at the ready, not convinced that the battle is truely over. Finally, with an exhalation, he takes a more relaxed pose and pats his dog on the neck.


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2006)

Oog goes over to search the fallen enemies, hoping for some good loot, but not too optimistic. They're orcs, after all...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

Searching the bodies, Oog is quickly disappointed by there severe lack of valuables. They don't even have coppers on them. Their weapons and armor are of average quality only, nothing special. What they do have are simple leather necklaces with the symbol of Bane on them.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

_“It doesn't seem, that other patrols were near, as there are no reinforcements. Good for us!”_ says Dirtan. _“Now that we are here, we should be able to make it to the temple without much hassle.”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 22, 2006)

"Then let us continue to the temple!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling nimbly mounts up. "Yes, lets keep moving."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

"*The victim went in there.*" Kordunn chases after the victim, not sure now if he is an innocent victim.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

Kordunn runs after the human, but the man is faster and easily outpaces the dwarf, especially with the headstart he got during the combat. Kordunn only catches sight of him once as he turns around a corner to the east (top side of the map, north is left), having left the building he vanished into on the other side. As the others join the dwarf in the pursuit he's long gone, and since they do not want to alarm the orcs, being reasonably sure, that this human won't run to them, they get back to work.

Slowly, the adventurers approach the temple, that is lying north of them, always wary of more guards, but only as come within a hundred feet of the old temple, their ears pick up orcish voices again. This time, they sound rather bored. There are still some ruined buildings between them and the temple at this point.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kylest shrugs at the loss of the man, but he is wondering what he was doing out here in the first place.  Were there campments of survivors among the ruins?  Living wild among the monster-kin?  Perhaps this was something to report to New Phlan upon their return.

----------------------

He brings himself up short as soon as he hears the orc voices.  They may sound bored, but they're likely more alert than the last batch.  He could try scouting again, but this time he could be heard, perhaps it would be better to simply rush them and attempt the element of surprise.  He looks around at his companions for a second. . . well, he could guess Aylor's choice, but the others might want input.  He silently mimes sneaking and then shrugs his shoulders expressively.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

_“I don't think they can hear us at this distance, if we keep our voices low,”_ Dirtan says. _“What do you think? From my estimation, they are probably guarding the temple entrance.”_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

Kordunn draws his sword, ready to rush these next set of orcs.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

The gnome then turns to Aylor. _“Let me give you the blessing of Ilmater and ease your suffering.”_ He proceeds to cast a healing spell, in order to close Aylor's wound.

Afterwards, he says: _“I have a spell prepared, which will suppress all sound in a small area. Maybe this would be a good time to use it, what do you think?”_


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kylest shrugs and whispers back.

"It'll probably be more good to keep them from calling for aid rather than to sneak up on them.  I think this time our safest bet it to attempt to take them out quickly.  It would help if we knew their numbers though.  I could attempt to get closer, but they might spot me."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The gnome then turns to Aylor. _“Let me give you the blessing of Ilmater and ease your suffering.”_ He proceeds to cast a healing spell, in order to close Aylor's wound.




Aylor nods her head in thanks to the Gnome. "Good job! I needed that." Says Aylor as she prepares herself for the next encounter. She speaks softly as she shifts her gaze from the Orcs back to her friends. "So, whats the plan ahe? A magical hush bomb, and then a good ole fashion Orc whoopen?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"I'm in favor of silencing Orcs and charging to the attack if we aren't greatly outnumbered."


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2006)

"Aye as Eldwyn says. I'll try to kill 'em quickly." says Oog.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

_“I could cast the spell on a projectile, an arrow maybe,”_ Dirtan suggests. _“We only need to keep them close to it then, but if we are going to rush them, that is likely what's going to happen.”_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2006)

Kordunn nods, he agrees with the plan for a quick charge to dispatch them before they can alert others.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

Dirtan casts the _Silence_ spell on one of Selvaggio's arrows, after telling the rest, that it will remain in effect for a few minutes, so they should have plenty of time to sneak into position. There is a ruined building close to the temple entrance, which seems an ideal starting point to spring an attack, and the adventurers move into position there, the stealthier ones using their own talents, while the rest relies on the magical silence to get as close to the entrance as possible without being noticed.

Before the temple, they can make out three guards. One of them is a rather old-looking orc with white hair and milky white eyes, who is leaning on a gnarled cane, while the other two are rather big and muscular specimen, both clad in chainmail and holding longspears, which enable them to cover most of the small space in front of the temple.

Anxiously, they await Selvaggio's _silenced_ arrow-shot, the agreed signal to start the attack, which should take care of any alarm shouts.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

*1348 DR, Day 10 of Mirtul (spring) - morning*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2006)

*Surprise Round*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

Selvaggio steps out of his hiding place and immediately releases the prepared arrow against the elder orc in the back rank. The projectile pierces into the orc's shoulder and the spell cast on it completely muffles the surprised scream. Intrepido remains close to his master.

As so often, Elmus (Oog) is the first to react, stepping away from the door, where he had hidden himself, he shoots one of his deadly bolts at the first orc in sight, wounding him badly.

As the arrow flies towards the orcs, Kylest is following close in it's wake, his feet slapping noiselessly on the cobblestones and his mouth open in a silent shout as he charges out of the ruined building. The longspear of the templeguard catches the dwarf off-guard, the orc seems to have rather good reflexes after all, but Kylest just bites his teeth and continues despite the nasty wound it left him with. Spurred even further, the dwarf's greatsword cleaves into the hated foe and the mortal wound combined with the wound already sustained from Oog's bolt is too much even for the tough orc, who drops lifelessly to the ground.

Kordunn isn't as surprised by the orc's clever use of his reach weapon, being quite adept in its use as well, he knows there is little he can do but to hope on the magical armor surrounding him. It does not prove enough against the orc's longspear and so the Azuthian also suffers a wound before he can bring his own longsword to bear, which in turn delivers a wound against the orc.

Dirtan follows the dwarven paladin, charging in from the side, and the nimble gnome has it easier to duck under the incoming spear apparantly and so he can avoid being hit. His own fist slams into the orc's thigh with little effect, a strange golden glow surrounding his fingers as they make contact, but the orc seems to be unaffected by whatever magic Dirtan is using against him.

Once again Eldwyn sets his trusty sling in motion. "I wonder if that white haired fellow is a shaman or something." He takes aim at the fellow and looses the bullet, hitting him on the chest.

Aylor had eyed the orcs as a large cat would eye its prey. Once the signal is given, she too like her companions, charges in for the kill. Since her intended target went down quickly, she just moves on through and slams her fist into the elder orc behind the fallen foe. The forceful blow knocks him off his feat, the gnarled cane clatters to the ground without even a hint of a sound, and the white-haired orc lies motionless to her feet.

The last standing orc's screams are likewise silenced. With grim determination he tightens the grip around the spearshaft, knowing quite well what fate he's looking at.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - moderately wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Templeguard II - lightly wounded
Gatekeeper - dying
Templeguard I - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2006)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Seeing that his companions have everything under control, Selvaggio and Intrepido approach the two fallen orcs. Selvaggio keeps his eye on the one still standing, just in case he tries to flee.

"Now go amuse your dark gods," says Oog, casting a bolt at the last orc, narrowly missing his target in the melee.

With grim faced determinism, Kylest moves to ensure that no orc manages to raise the alarm. Having learned his lesson regarding orc's with spears, he tries to duck and roll under the blade and come up, swinging his own sword at the final foe, as he moves behind him. The greatsword cuts a deep wound into the orc's belly. His face is showing the pain, his scream remains silent, however.

Kordunn presses his attack, the magic longsword flashing quickly in his capable hands as the foe is still distracted by Kylest's attack. The blade barely pierces the chain armor of the orc, but still manages to wound him further.

Not yet defeated, the orc bites his teeth and slams the spearhead into Aylor, who has the ill fortune of standing at the right striking distance at this moment. Piercing into the dwarf's flesh, the spear leaves a deep wound guided by the powerful orc.

Following the dwarven example, Dirtan likewise presses his attack and in a flurry of blows his fists lash out against the orc. One is a solid hit and from the look of it also hurt quite well, especially considering his small size, and the orc staggers from the impact seemingly having lost some of his coordination. Again the slight golden glow around Dirtan's hands could be seen.

After exposing the orc geezer's pea sized brain to daylight by smashing its skull, Aylor spins around just as the last orc wounds her with his spear. Her angry shouts silenced by the spell, she just slams her fists into the guard in a furious attempt to knock him to the floor as well. Once she is finished with him, the orc lays down to rest as his limp body smashes onto the stone paving.

*The temple guards are defeated!*


*Status:*

Aylor - moderately wounded
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - moderately wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Gatekeeper - dying
Templeguard I - dying
Templeguard II - dying, _4 Dex damage_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfing draws Aylor and Kylest out of the silenced area. "Can I offer you healing before we continue," he asks, holy symbol in hand.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Placing pressure on her wound, she nods her head towards the cleric. "Aye, much thanks." Says Aylor.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2006)

Kylest nods and considers the temple that still lies ahead.

"I think it would be for the best."


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2006)

"Pah. I can't believe I missed! I never miss!" says Oog.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 1, 2006)

Kneeling down near the bodies, Selvaggio rifles through any pockets or pouches.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Intoning his prayers and raising the hound holy symbol, Eldwyn calls upon the might of  Urogalen to heal his friends. 

[sblock]Lesser Restoration and sound burst for cure moderate wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

Kordunn extends his senses to search for any other hidden evils.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2006)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]You pick up a few faint evil auras from the buildings in the east and west (remember: north is to the left) closest to your position. There are also two similar auras at the edge of your perception inside the temple.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2006)

With his prayers, Eldwyn manages to heal Aylor completely and Kylest only retains a small scratch after his wounds have closed mostly. Dirtan heals Kordunn's wounds.

Meanwhile, Selvaggio finds absolutely nothing of value on the bodies of the fallen orcs. The only thing of note are the leather necklaces with the symbol of Bane, they all are wearing.

The attack on the temple guards obviously remained unnoticed, since no further orcs come rushing to attack the adventurers. For now.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

*Ping!*

Kordunn (presumably still in the silence) waves his hand to get the group's attention. He then holds up a hand with two fingers and points to the temple. He holds up a few more fingers first pointing to the building to the east and then the one to the west.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2006)

Ripping the leather cords holding the symbols from the necks of the orcs, Selvaggio puts them in his pocket. Standing up, Selvaggio notices Kordunn's signals and gives him a thumbs up. Moving his finger in a horizontal circle (as if to include all the party members) Selvaggio then points to the temple.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2006)

Kylest nods at Selvaggio's gesture, and to lend further weight to his wordlessness, he hefts his blade once more and begins to ascend the steps to the temple doors.  Before he reaches the top, he turns to observe and wait for the others.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Fully healed, Aylor follows the blade wielding dwarf and heads towards the temple. Cracking her knuckles in the stone silence. She waits for the signal. _It's clobbering time... _


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 3, 2006)

Storing his bow and drawing his club and sickle, Selvaggio and Intrepido take up the position of rear guard.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Nodding at the silent instructions, the halfling and Rover take up a position near the center and Eldwyn keeps his sling at the ready.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

*left or right?*

There is only a short flight of stairs leading up to the temple entrance. There are two tall stone doors seperated by a few feet of the temple's exterior wall, which appears to be as sturdy as that of a keep. The doors likewise do not appear as if they could be broken down easily. There are also no windows on the ground level, but a good twenty feet ahead some window frames can be seen, some with a bit of broken glass left inside, some without.

Dirtan expertly removes the arrow from the fallen orc, the spell will still be active for a few minutes and might still be of use, even though the arrow is not usable again.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

*Left it is.*

Kylest looks for a moment between the two doors, but seeing no difference, he chooses the one directly in front of him.  He stares up at the great stone doorway for a moment, and briefly considers the possibility that it may be trapped.  Still, why guard a trapped door?

He moves to the left hand door and gently tries to open it, relying on the silence spell to dampen the sound of the doors movement.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

Noticing Kylest's hesitation, Elmus looks up to him and shakes his head, while pointing at the door. This, of course, makes Kylest just hesitate further, thinking the 'halfling' might have noticed something he has not. Elmus then vehemently shakes his head and shows him two thumbs up and a reassuring smile, then points at the door again (and makes a step back, just in case).

Kylest pushes against the door, but it only moves an inch before it comes to a halt, most likely being barred from the inside.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

Kylest pauses and scratches at his beard as he considers the door.  He could try and break it down, but a barred stone door.  He considers his own strength for a moment, all this running around in Phlan, wielding his blade in battle. . . he feels stronger than in the past.  But not that much stronger.  He turns to the others and mimicing Elmus from a moment before he gives them a thumbs down gesture.  He moves to try the right hand door, this time waiting for a go ahead from Elmus before testing the second door as well.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

The right door opens without much trouble. It does take some strength to push it open, but Kylest can muster enough power to do so.

While it is fairly dark inside the temple itself, some light does fall through the various windows around the building and allows to see the entire interior, which stretches over the full length of the huge building. Two rows of four columns each seperate the outer sides of the transept from the main hall. To the left and right, there are two doors each, leading to small rooms in the entrance area, while another four rooms, two on each side, are located on the far side of the temple.

Running along the side walls in almost twenty feet height, a catwalk can be seen, but it does look somewhat precarious and the wooden planks are broken or even missing in some areas. On the other side, where the altar must have been once, piles of rubble are scattered around a crude likeliness of a hand, made from wood and leather mostly, standing easily ten feet high.

Noone can be seen inside the temple.


Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]The two auras you picked up will most likely come from between the first and second column on each side.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Kordun gestures to between the first and second columns on each side. He heads to the right side, sword ready for an attack, looking for a foe.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2006)

Gripping the handles of both his weapons a little harder, Selvaggio follows behind Kordun keeping his eyes open for any signs of possible danger.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

With sound not being a real factor, she moves into the sanctuary, doing her best to hide within the shadows of the temple. _Come here little kitty, kitty…_


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2006)

Oog follows behind, trying to see if he can find any traps in the sanctuary.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2006)

Watching Kordun's directions, Kylest approaches the first pillar from the opposite side from his fellow, using the stones to conceal himself until he is directly upon whatever lies just the other side.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2006)

Slowly, the adventurers advance deeper into the temple, where it is still shrouded in shadow and darkness. As the first few of them reach the closest pair of pillars, they spot two orcs hiding behind them, their falchions ready to strike. They do not seem very surprised as they shout something, but the silence makes it impossible to hear their voices.


Kylest:
[SBLOCK]You stand outside of the silenced area. They shout something short in orcish. It was probably not loud enough to alarm the orcs outside of the temple, though.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2006)

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2006)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

With aggresion felt between the bond, Selvaggio points to the orc to his left to signal Intrepido to attack, and the wolf immediately leaps forward, reacting faster then the bipeds, and darts off around the leftside pillar and into the shadows. Intrepido attacks the orc with his sharp fangs, circling his prey, but the wolf fails to penetrate the armor of the humanoid.

Having no clear shot and having his bardic music and magic foiled by the silence. Eldwyn drops his sling in his pouch and starts to work his way around the column to come in behind one of the guards. Seeing only pitch-black darkness behind the column, the halfling ponders about the wisdom of his idea, but on the plus side, he can now hear again, having left the radius of the silence.

The orc on the right side also shows quick reactions and circles around the pillar to attack the first intruder in sight, which happens to be Kordunn. Slamming his falchion into the dwarves shoulder, the templeguard manages to wound him, but even though there is quite some power behind the blow, Kordunn is only lightly wounded.

Elmus (Oog) raises his hand and fires off a bolt at one the orc on the other side, trying to catch him while still wary, while taking a few steps forward to have an unhindered line of fire. His plan pays off, and the bolt slams into the orc's chest, burning a deep hole inside and wounding him badly.

Then it's Kordunn's turn to retaliate, and his magical longsword leaps forward towards the attacker and penetrates the stomach of the orc. The grunt of pain is visible on his face, but nothing can be heard.

Approaching the orc to his right Selvaggio swings his club, hoping to kill him quickly, but the weapon misses its mark, unfortunately.

Aylor sees the Orc hiding behind the pillar and eyes him greedly. Wanting to keep the group in formation she waits for the Orc to make the first move before reacting.

Rover follows Eldwyn at his heels.

The other templeguard now raises his mighty falchion to attack Intrepido, while stepping around the wolf to have solid stone covering his back. The blade misses the nimble animal.

Aylor figures, that while that one is occupied, they can quickly down the other orc and changes sides to come out in the back of her prey. _“Surprise!”_ Too bad, that her well-planned strike is executed with such fury, that it misses its mark.

Kylest now rounds the pillar he has been hiding behing and attacks the orc from the opposite side of Selvaggio. His large sword cutting in from above somewhere between Aylor and the pillar, bites into the orc's shoulder and leaves the templeguard staggering.

Dirtan seizes the opportunity to finish their first opponent, and the gnome moves in and hits the templeguard with his small fist. His hand is almost deflected by the orc's armor, but barely hits and the humanoid now seems at the end of his strength. Any further exertion will be his downfall.

For a moment, it seems like the adventurers will be able to quickly overpower the interior guards of the temple, but then four more orcs appear deeper inside the hall, as they move their muscular bodies around the pillars. Like the two already engaged in combat, these wear chainmail and carry vicious blades.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - scratched
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - unscathed
Dirtan - unscathed
Templeguard V, VI, VII, VIII - unscathed
Templeguard IV - moderately wounded
Templeguard III - disabled, _exhausted_, _1 Dex damage_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Intrepido sinks his fangs into the orc's thigh, causing a deep wound. Immediately, the wolf's instincts kick in, and he tries to pull his massive prey to the ground with all his power, but the orc's muscular body remains steady.

Reassessing the situation, Eldwyn moves back towards the others, carefully watching the oncoming foes.

With all the effort he can muster, the surrounded orc raises his falchion one last time, and lets it fall upon Kordunn, before collapsing in a puddle of blood on the temple's stone floor. The blade cuts into the dwarf's flesh, and even though the orc's strength was already fading, the wound still hurts quite a bit.

Elmus (Oog) now aims for the first of the new opponents, sending an _eldritch_ welcome against the orc, which lightly wounds him. Then he moves back a bit, to avoid any countermeasures.

Kordunn moves forward, his longsword ready to strike, to await the attack of the orc brood.

Calling upon the divine power of Meilikki, Selvaggio concentrates on his club as he moves forward towards the four new foes, keeping up with Kordunn and moving closer to his animal companion at the same time. A green glow surrounds the weapon and it seems to harden and grow slightly.

The orc wounded by Elmus' blast is the first to come forward. Heading straight for Kordunn, the first thing he comes into contact with is the dwarf's blade, which fails to penetrate the chain armor, however. The attack from the templeguard is better-aimed and the orc manages to further wound Kordunn.

Then one of the templeguards further behind heads forward, and as the orc comes close enough, Eldwynn suddenly calls upon divine power and casts a blast of sound between that orc and another one that happens to stand nearby. The damage is only light, but both orcs become stunned by the loud noise ringing in their ears, unable to do anything else, but stagger about in a somewhat uncontrolled fashion.

Rover dutifully follows on his master's heels.

Around the nearby pillar, Intrepido now has to face the blade of the orc, who is slowly growing angry by his inability to deal with the wolf. Not anymore; as his falchion cuts deeply into the wolf's flesh, leaving a wide gash, the orc grins in grim determination. He surely realizes, that he won't get out of there alive, but he seems willing to make the intruders pay a high price. Intrepido winces as the pain races through his animal body.

Aylor tries to say something, silenced by Dirtan's spell, as the temple's forces come into the main hall. Quickly she turns to face the first oncoming foe, rushing at Kordunn's side and hammering her fists against the orc. One only connects with the armor, but the other finds a softer spot and further wounds the guardian.

The last templeguard now approaches a bit slower, apparantly wary of the magic that caught his two allies.

Unable to cast a spell to heal Kordunn, Dirtan decides to help his dwarven ally otherwise. He drops the arrow and rushes forward, hitting the orcish templeguard with a small fist. The golden glow that appears as the two connect does not seem to affect the orc, but the gnome seems to have hit a nerve and the orc is stunned for a moment.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - scratched
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Intrepido - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Dirtan - unscathed
Templeguard VII - unscathed
Templeguard VIII - scratched, _stunned_
Templeguard V - lightly wounded, _stunned_
Templeguard VI - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _stunned_
Templeguard IV - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Templeguard III - dying, _1 Dex damage_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Kylest makes a break for the backside of the columns. His sword precedes him as he rounds the corner and comes around to open conflict against the orcs on a new front. He swings at the temple guard, still hoping to bring the battle to a speedy resolution, as his greatsword cuts deeply into the orc's side, almost felling the humanoid with one mighty blow.

Hurt by the attack from the orc, Intrepido still presses forward, trying to sink his fangs into the his flesh, but is too weakened from the severe wounds to truely threaten the orc.

Elmus (Oog) seizes the opportunity created by Eldwyn's spell and moves across the hall to get an unobstructed field of fire. His _eldritch blast_ slams into one of the orcs, that is momentarily distracted by the loud ringing still in his ears, wounding him severely.

Seeing Intrepido cut deeply by the orc's blade, Selvaggio takes a step toward the foe. With his club in his right hand and his sickle in his left, he deals the orc two devasting blows. The templeguard manages to deflect the dangerously glowing club, but suffers a hit with Selvaggio's sickle. It won't take much now to bring him down, finally.

Kordunn takes the opportunity to silently channel positive energy into his body. The dwarven paladin feels much better, as a portion of his wounds close.

Eldwyn returns to his trusty sling, pulling the weapon and sending a stone at the yet unwounded guard, causing only a small wound against the orc. It's a start. The two orcs, that were hit by his spell, now seem to have recovered from its effect.

The orc, that was hit by Elmus' bolt, picks up his falchion, and moves closer, hoping to bring it to bear soon.

The other orc near Kylest also goes for his lost weapon, and despite his heavy wounds somehow manages to dodge Kylest's blade, which is bashed against the nearby pillar instead, almost slipping from the dwarven grip. On his way up, the orc even cuts Kylest's leg with his blade. Not a particulary deep wound, the orc's strength seems to be all but gone, but it still hurts.

The templeguard, that is being assaulted by Selvaggio now, raises his falchion to strike the human. Through the shadows, the orc is hard to make out, and as the blade races towards him, it's too late to dodge and so Selvaggio is hit and wounded lightly. There is likewise not much power behind the blows of this humanoid anymore.

Capitializing on Eldwyn's divine intervention, Aylor continues to press her attack by pummeling one orc at a time, knocking the closest one to the ground with a combined knee and elbow strike. It looks like that one won't stand back up anytime soon.

The last orc lashes out against Dirtan, and his falchion hits the small gnome, but the wound doesn't look too bad.

In return, Dirtan slams his small fist into the orc's knee and wounds him as well, but his magic, triggered by the touch, fails to affect the humanoid.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - lightly wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - lightly wounded
Intrepido - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Dirtan - lightly wounded
Templeguard VII - moderately wounded
Templeguard VIII - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Templeguard IV, V - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Templeguard VI - dying
Templeguard III - dying, _1 Dex damage_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Kylest grits his teeth against the pain in his leg and circles around the orc, slashing out once more and dropping his opponent with his sword.

Intrepido lunges for the orcs legs once more, but this time the wolf manages to sink his teeth in and pull him to the ground. While the damage done is only minimal, the orc is now in a very desperate situation.

Elmus (Oog) sends another blast against the orc he has already damaged, and once more the energy bolt slams into his body and causes a deep wound.

Without remorse, Selvaggio continues his assault on the guard. He swings with both his club and his sickle against the prone humanoid, finally knocking him out.

Kordunn steps forward over the dead orc, his blade whirling as he slashes at the next orcish templeguard. His longsword cuts deeply into the orc's side and it now looks like the fight will be over soon.

Eldwyn takes the measure of his companions, eager to heal any who should fall, but since it looks like they do not need his aid right now, the halfling looses another stone instead. The borrowed sling surely must be under the blessing of the gods, the stone hitting the orc right in the middle of his forehead, leaving him staggering.

The first of the two remaining orcs leaps forward, his battle scream cut off by the magical silence. His falchion aims for the 'halfling' near the pillar, that is assaulting him with magical bolts, but the weakness is already crawling up his limbs and thus Oog's armor prevents any damage.

Under Aylor's furious kicks, the panting orc collapses on the ground. The dwarven woman leaps over his body, shouting something, but nothing can be heard, the sound is still suppressed.

The last orc fails to hit Dirtan with his falchion, and the nimble gnome ends the confrontation with a swift kick against the orc's leg after his fist missed badly, sending him down on the cold stone floor to his buddies.

*You are victorious!*


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - lightly wounded
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - lightly wounded
Intrepido - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Dirtan - lightly wounded
Templeguard IV, V, VII, VIII - dying
Templeguard VI - dying
Templeguard III - dying, _1 Dex damage_


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2006)

Kordunn concentrates, searching for the taint of any other close by evils.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 16, 2006)

With the current danger taken care of Selvaggio casts a spell and the area around him and Intrepido is finally illuminated. Examing the seriousness of the cut on Intrepido, Selvaggio prays once more to Meilikki for divine healing as he lays his hands on his companion.

[sblock]Cast light and cure light wounds(on Intrepido)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]There's a moderate evil aura coming from the altar area where the hand-like idol stands. Otherwise, you cannot find any traces of evil right now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

While Selvaggio heals (and illuminates) his animal companion of the worst of his wounds, Dirtan seems excited about their success so far.

_“We should close the entrance, so they cannot easily reach us in here. Then we can look for the hidden caches, that contain the treasures I am looking for and, if our informations are correct, should also include some magical devices to aid in the temple's defense, which might come in handy to deal with the rest of this pack. Hopefully, we will find those before they get to us. Hurry! I will tell you, what you should look out for.”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2006)

As soon as his healing is complete, Selvaggio will move to the main door to close the entrance they just came though. "So what is it that we should look for?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling moves to close the entrance and take a quick look outside for any sign of an organized response to the party's attack.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 17, 2006)

Kylest leans over and carefully cleans his blade on the closest orc, wiping off the ichor and blood.  When he is finished he resheathes his blade and goes about about making an inventory of what the orcs were carrying, looking for anything of value, or related to the temples defence as Dirtan suggested.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2006)

Eldwyn cannot see any orcs (or other foes) outside of the temple. This is actually strange, since even with the silence there definitely was combat noise to be heard, however, the temple's thick walls might have absorbed it enough to not alarm the orcs outside. Many of them will probably be asleep, anyways, at this time of the day, considering that they are usually night-active.

The party drags the three corpses from the entrance inside the temple and closes the main doors, before beginning their search.

Dirtan instructs them about specific marks and other intricacies, which should help them identify what they are looking for. At first, the search remains fruitless, however.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Keeping his sling at the ready, Eldwyn joins the search. "Will we need to venture further in to find what you are looking for?",  he asks Dirtan.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2006)

*Selvaggio*

"There are some doors. Maybe we should try some of them."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Aylor heads to the back of the temple and begins to look around the alter. _I wonder if my brother was in this place..._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

"*The altar is a thing of palpable evil. When we are ready to go I will attempt to destroy it. For now though we search for old magic*." 

Kordunn then intones his divination magic.

[SBLOCK]detect magic[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

Kylest nods.

"The doors seem like the best bet.  Let's try them all, but best to leave the alter for last.  Wouldn't want to call down the wrath of an evil god while standing in it's temple."

So saying he grabs Elmus and goes to examine the northeast door.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

Continuing their search under Dirtan's guidance, the adventurers quickly find out, that there isn't much of value hidden behind the doors. The ones closer to the altar mostly contain some ceremonial robes and a bunch of the leather necklaces each orc has worn so far. Other than that there is a pile of trash or two, but that's it. What these rooms were used for during the times when the temple was still in use by its rightful owners, cannot be discerned anymore. Along the sides of the transept, they discover more trash and heaps of chopped wood, probably the remains of the former pews. Finally, most of the rooms near the entrance are empty, except for one, which is littered with rubble.

It's Elmus who first detects one of the signs, that Dirtan has told them to watch out for. And soon after, they manage to figure out the outlines of a trapdoor in the floor of one of the small rooms at the entrance. Shortly thereafter Kylest discloses the discovery of another possible stash. This one seems to be inside of the first column.

At this time, the adventurers also hear voices outside of the temple. No words can be made out, but they sound angry or enraged.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

The Halfling calls Rover in close and takes sling in hand. "Whatever we are going to do, I think now is the time. Can we continue using the trapdoor or is there some sort of passage within the column?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

The sound of heavy footsteps barely makes it through the thick temple walls. Another voice, deeper and louder, joins in. After a short, but seemingly heated debate, all the voices grow silent once more.

Inside, the trapdoor could be opened in the meantime, after some trying around and Dirtan frantically trying to recall, what he has been teached, while being distracted by what is going on outside of the temple.

_“Oh, excellent! Those will hopefully help us get out of here alive!”_ The gnome's voice sounds cheerful and full of hope.

Under the trapdoor, only a small stash could be found, but it contains more than a dozen leather scroll cases, only slightly worn from the decades of rest in their well-hidden place. Looking through them, the adventurers discover a total of fifteen scrolls, most likely magical in nature.

When the secret lid in the pillar, that Kylest had discovered, slides away, Dirtan's eyes gleam in expectation, but when only weapons are found inside, he starts to get nervous.

_“They must be here. They must be!”_ He says.

There are a number of gnome-sized weapons inside the fairly tall stash, a dagger, a handaxe, and a short sword, as well as a light mace, a morningstar, a spear, a scimitar and a warhammer made for human-sized wielders. They all show no signs of wear and are of excellent quality.

Aylor then rejoins the rest and tells them, that she has found something in an alcove in the eastern transept.

_“Forsooth! They are still here, after all the time. The elders were right! They were right!”_ Dirtan cheers, as the third stash is opened.

What he is speaking of must be the seven gold and silver statuettes, depicting gnomes in regal poses with crowns sitting on their heads, likely some ancient gnomish kings. In addition, the stash contains a holy symbol of Ilmater, humbly made from wood and tin.

_“The holy symbol of Narteflun!”_ Dirtan comments the finding, his voice full of respect.

The Ilmatari does not seem to pay much attention to the four potions, the four wand and the small pouch, that also reside inside the alcove, however.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 25, 2006)

Kylest looks quickly over the various items gathered from the hidden holes and alcoves, but keeps glancing back towards the doors, and the only path out.

"Gather everything up, there will be time to deal with it later, I hope.  Dirtan, did you say the scrolls could get us out of here?  What are they?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Lets take those weapons and potions with us too." Whispers Aylor, "They might prove to be useful to us later. "


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 26, 2006)

"It looks like we are going to have to fight our way out!" Selvaggio calls Intrepido in close and looks back to the others. "I can summon some help, but I don't know what we will be up against."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2006)

_“Most of these items have been stored here once to aid in the defense of the temple. Many of them should contain information on how to use them. As for the scrolls, maybe you can decipher them? We should still have some time, and it would be good to know, what we have at our disposal.”_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"I'll have a look at the scrolls. I'd like to try out some of those weapons as well if it comes down to a stand up fight. My brother halfling and I will be able to put the smaller ones to use."  Eldwyn will set to work on the scrolls having some facility with both divine and arcane magic.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

"Well, you take a look at the scrolls, see if any of them could be useful.  I'm going to have a listen at the door."

So saying, Kylest draws his sword and creeps towards the northern temple door.  He pauses just inside the door, straining his ears for any voices or footsteps outside.

[sblock=ooc]Move silently +7
Listen +8[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2006)

While sneaking towards the entrance, Kylest realizes, that it might be possible to actually get a view on the surrounding area from the somewhat precarious walkway ahead.

The dwarven scout can hear some orcs talking, they seem eager about something, and a bit angry about another thing. Lacking the knowledge of their language, however, that's all he can discern.

Elmus notes, that he can make use of a small dagger or short sword, but his _eldritch power_ is probably more useful.

Meanwhile, Eldwyn tries to figure out the magic written down on the ancient parchments, but he soon realizes, that his knowledge alone won't get him very far. With a few simple guestures, the halfling casts a spell to aid him in this task.

Eldwyn:
[SBLOCK]You cast _Read Magic_.
You decipher the following scrolls:
_Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier_
_Divine Scroll of Flame Strike_
_Divine Scroll of Summon Monster V_
_Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil_
_Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level)_
_Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Summon Monster V_
_Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm_
_Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Fireball_
_Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud_
_Arcane Scroll of Glitterdust (4th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Web_
_Arcane Scroll of Sleep_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Looking up from his work with a smile Eldwyn annouces, "These will be of some use to us should the battle go against us." He quickly shares his findings with the others.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Good to know..." Approves Aylor as she looks from the magical weapons to the front door. "Question, how far do we want to push this counter strike?" She polls the question to the rest of the group as she looks at each of them in turn. "We still have the element of surprise with us. As I see it, we can either stay and cause more damage or retreat back and come back another day. Though the risk of them being more cautious would be high." States Aylor. "I think you all know what I would prefer, but its a group effort."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

Kylest returns to the others for a moment, pausing and considering Aylor's thoughts.

"Well, we have accomplished Dirtan's mission, but we also set out to reclaim the temple as a whole.  However, if were to fall now, the gnomish treasures would certainly be lost.  I think for today we should focus on completing our first task, and then return to cause more havok in the future.  For now though, our priority is to not be here anymore.  I have no desire to overwhelmed or trapped here.  I think I can get a view of what's outside from the walkway.  Bide a moment and I will go see what I can see."

Having said his piece, Kylest nods and sets off again to scout out the fron enterance, trying to traverse the walkway and get a view of the temple entrance without being seen himself.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +7
Move Silently +7
Balance +7[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 30, 2006)

Selvaggio waits patiently with weapons in hand as Kylest sets about getting a look.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn carefully shuffles the monster summoning and flame strike scrolls to the top of the stack in case of trouble. Turning to his fellow 'halfling' with the arcane scrolls he says, "I cannot make use of most of these, what about you?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2006)

Kylest climbs up to the walkway, in order to get a view of what's happening outside. He slips once, but can hold on to the wooden construction, which appears rather dilapidated after all those years. Eventually, the athletic dwarf manages to reach a window and take a look.

Kylest:
[SBLOCK]A good dozen orcs are scattered in front of the entrance. They are clad in leather or chain armor and have a variety of weapons, most of them of the typical kind for orcs, big and powerful. Some carry bows as well. Some are still grumbling and arguing and they are obviously waiting for something. A bit farther away, an ogre is sharpening the rather nasty-looking nails driven through his greatclub. Another orc, or is it a half-orc, comes into view then. He is clad in a black chain armor with an overtunic showing the symbol of Bane and carries a heavy flail. This one has an aura of authority around him. Two more orcs, one of the brawnier kind, the other looking more like a shaman, are flanking him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Are the orcs looking towards the temple, as in waiting for us to come out, or more looking outwards as if waiting for the Banite to arrive?[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2006)

With a scowl written deeply on his face, Kylest makes his way carefully down from the ricketty walkway and walks back to his companions.

"There's a small army camped out there.  Around a dozen orcs plus an ogre, and it looks like they're all getting ready for worship, because a Banite priest just showed up.  This place is supposed to be the temple they're using?  I think we can expect company shortly."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Aylor Creegon*

"Just perfect..." Exclaims the dwarf in a soft sarcastic tone. _An army is not what I had in mind..._ Looking over the Gnome Priest she ask quickly, "The gig is up unless we can find another way out or hide us and those bodies. Ideas?" She motions to the bleeding Orcs lying motionless in the middle of the walk way.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Eldwyn carefully shuffles the monster summoning and flame strike scrolls to the top of the stack in case of trouble. Turning to his fellow 'halfling' with the arcane scrolls he says, "I cannot make use of most of these, what about you?"




"*I am a champion of the Spell-lord. I can use items of arcane magic but have not the magic to read scrolls at the ready*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2006)

The wands have activation phrases written in runic script onto them, and while it's unclear what effect they will produce, it should be possible to let them produce an effect, if the wielder is generally able to use such an item.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

Kordunn will take the wands and tuck them into his belt, just in case. He has his magic blade out though and keeps a hand free for spellcasting.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2006)

_“Any plans what we should do, when they start bashing down the doors? From the sound of it, that's what will happen shortly, right? We best use our currently superior position here, if there is no way to get out of here unnoticed,”_ Dirtan says, while looking around.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Uncharacteristically excited and energetic in antisipation of the coming fight Eldwyn, "We should consider our order of battle. I expect to take my place in the rear dropping sling bullets on their heads. I can bring down fire with one of these scrolls as well." He gestures at the columns. "I say we back up and take concealed places before the door comes down." He begins to talk of heroic deeds past and try to inspire he fellows before the fight. 

OOC: Bardic Music, Inspire Courage.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

Kylest shrugs.

"I expect the best course is to duplicate the tactics the guards attempted against us.  Move behind the pillars, then when the first of our foes venture inside, we rain death upon them."

He draws his blade from its sheath and holds it in front of him as he moves to take position at one of the front most pillars.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 3, 2006)

"Any chance of using the scrolls to conceal ourselves and make us silent?" Selvaggio looks to the others. "Or can any of you do this? Anymore silence spells?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

"We would have to stay close together, but there is a scroll here that I could use to hide us all, at least until we attack."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

"That could work. Though we should hide the bodies so they are not immediately on guard." Says Aylor. Reaching through her pack she withdraws one of her potions and holds it at the ready. Looking towards the arcane weaver she politely asks, "Though I never back down from a fight, I do admit when I need help. Can I ask for you to cast your arcane armor on me?"


OOC: Readies her potion of Protection from Evil


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 6, 2006)

Kylest nods his consent to the plan, and resheathes his blade as he quickly begins dragging the orc bodies to the back rooms, shutting them inside.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2006)

"*My apologies, I thought I had already milady*." Kordunn incants arcane words of power to grant Aylor arcane force armor. He then takes up a position behind a column readying magics for when opponents enter their ambush area.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2006)

While the orcs' corpses and weapons are stored out of sight, leaving only the blood stains on the ground, which are not quite visible in the shadows, anyways, Dirtan uses two more of his healing spells to tend to the most heavily wounded, Kordunn and Intrepido. Both feel a lot better, once the Ilmatari's magic has done its work.

_“I hope they are not as capable with their weapons as the ones we have already defeated. With their numbers that could easily lead to a disaster, when they are able to surround us.”_

Moving behind the huge columns, the adventurers hide in the shadows, awaiting the orcs' arrival. It doesn't take much longer, when there is a bellowed command followed by loud thump. And another one. And one more. The temple doors don't seem to yield easily, though.


[smallcaps]Party Status[/smallcaps]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

The small dwarf quitely motions to the rest of the group indicating that they should wait until majority of the outside force is inside. At the sound of the door opening, Aylor drinks her divine potion and mumbles a soft prayer to her god. _We are going to need a bit of help on this one... Hope you are paying attention._


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 7, 2006)

Holding position behind one of the columns closer to the door with Intrepido by his side, Selvaggio begins to pray to Mielikki. He holds onto the last part of the prayer until the moment he can see the Banite priest in black armor.

[sblock]Ready action to cast Heat Metal on Banite priest[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2006)

Kordunn waits behind the column, ready to unleash bolts of pure magic upon the priest.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Moving quickly and still using words of encouragement, Eldwyn stations himself and Rover behind a column (at m10). He continues the bardic music until the doors actually burst when he will use the flamestrike scroll trying to catch the apparent leader.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 7, 2006)

Kylest draws a small vial from his belt and knocks back its contents, wiping the remanants from his beard with the back of his hand.  He dithers momentarily over his arsenal, but eventually settles on his old standby, Norris's greatsword.  Someone needs to stand at the forefront while the others spring the ambush.  He crouches low in the shadows, waiting for his enemies to approach.

[sblock=ooc]Drinking potion of CLW.  Weilding greatsword.  Hide +7[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

Some angry shouts can be heard in front of the temple, and the thumping noise stops. A few moments later, another voice speaks a few words not nearly as loud as the one before. This time, the noise that follows comes from the inside of the temple, as the wooden bar, that was used to shut the door, slips out of its clamp and falls to the ground. Then the door swings open...

Dirtan, who has taken up position near Eldwyn, whispers to the halfling priest.

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]_“There is no use in saving these scrolls, they won't help us anymore, if we are dead. Use them!”_[/SBLOCK]

The orcish leader bellows a few more commands, and the first few enter the temple. Their heavy boots send reverberations through the huge interior hall, as they slowly come closer. They are half a dozen maybe, but more are waiting in a close distance.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*1348 DR, Day 10 of Mirtul (spring) - noon*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Intrepido takes up a position near Selvaggio, from where the wolf can defend the human, waiting for his orders.

Kylest crouches deeper in the shadows, trying to resist the urge to charge into the midst of the orcs. He waits to spring the trap once the orcs try and move upon his friends.

Kordunn steps out and blasts bolts of pure arcane force through the entrance at the orc with the flail who looks like a leader, easily hitting him with both magical projectiles, which wound the tough half-orc lightly. He stands his ground drawing the orcs' attention to himself shouting dwarven battle cries at them.

As everyone makes their move, Aylor turns the corner, levels her crossbow and takes aim at the lead orc, but misses the difficult mark. Right afterwards, she advances towards the oncoming horde.

Removing the memory of one of this morning prayers to Mielikki, Selvaggio begins praying for the aid of the Forest Queen. The floor almost seems to shake as a low growl can be heard in between the orcs and the rest of the party.

Dirtan steps out of the shadows as well, and moves forward to stand in the center of the group. There the Ilmatari recites an ancient prayer to the Triad, filling his companions and himself with hope.

With a nod of understanding to Ditran, Eldwyn begins to read the scroll on top. _Flame Strike_ not being the best indoor spell, Eldwyn casts it just outside between the orcish leader and the big ogre. While the letters vanish and the scroll crumbles to dust, a huge column of divine flames erupts between the orcs and burns them with holy fire. The leader of the small army and the dangerous-looking ogre are both badly scorched, as is one of the tougher orcs near them. Another orc and one of the two shamans are partially consumed by the flames and fall to the ground.

Oog waited until the spell that Eldwyn happens before casting a bolt at the nearest standing orc. He giggles in glee, knowing this will be fun.

With everything suddenly bursting into action around him, Rover decides to stay where he is, knowing that it will be safer that way.

As the orcs charge forward, Kylest circles his greatsword around the pillar and catches one of the orcs unprepared. The forceful blow drops the humanoid right to the ground.

The orc, that was hit by Oog's bolt, moves towards Kordunn, but fails to connect with the dwarven paladin, as his magical protections deflect the blow.

Oog gets hit by another orc, who charged forward and slammed his mace into the small body. Luckily, most of the force was caught by the pillar standing between him and his victim, though.

The next orc lowers his spear and charges towards Aylor, but the dwarven monk manages to avoid the attack.

The other two orcs, that are inside the temple, lift the bar from the second entrance now, to allow more of their kin to come in.

The orcish force waiting outside swarms into the temple now, shouting angrily as they approach. The three of them carrying bows, launch some arrows in the direction of the adventurers, but with little effect. The projectiles bounce harmlessly off the cover, or do not even manage to hit that.

The leader of the orcs, a tall and muscular half-orc with a black chain armor and a wicked heavy flail, enters the temple after the bulk of his minions. While he moves forward, wary of the adventurers spellcasting prowess, he casts a spell of his own and some of the wounds already begin to close. Together with him, the ogre squeezes through the entrance and into the temple.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Mace - moderately wounded
Gruul - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc Elite Warrior II - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Orc Elite Warrior I - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - lightly wounded
Orc Archer I, III - moderately wounded
Orc III, VII, IX, X, XII - unscathed
Orc IV, V, VIII, XI - lightly wounded
Orc VI - moderately wounded
Orc II - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc I - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

With a cry Kordunn slashes at the orc near him with his magic sword. He only manages to hit the pillar, however. It is not clear whether Kordunn is cursing his own foolishness or the foe before him and the dark god he serves.

"I don't know what's worse, your aim or your breath!" taunts the stout female dwarf as she drops her crossbow to the ground and delivers a furious combination of elbows and knees to the orc's lower body. Since her first strike already knocks the humanoid down, she immediately turns to the next orc and kicks him instead. The quick change of target lowers the force of her blow some, but it still hurts plenty.

As Selvaggio finishes his spell, the growling becomes clear as two wolves appear out of thin air. Selvaggio steps forward drawing his sickle and swinging his club at the orc in melee with Aylor and Elmus, freeing his 'halfling' ally from the imminent threat, as he drops him to the floor with a vicious strike to the neck. The wolves seem to mimick Selvaggio's actions as they lunge towards the orcs closer to the doorway. The orc next to Kordunn falls as well, dragged to the ground by the wolf's sharp fangs, while on the other side of the hallway the second wolf manages to wound another orc, but fails to trip him.

Intrepido sticks on Selvaggio's heels, ready to attack anyone that approaches within his reach.

Seeing, that he is needed in the front, if anywhere, Dirtan rushes forward and hits one of the advancing orcs with his small fist. Since size matters not as much as technique, even the small gnome manages to leave the orc staggering, but still standing on his feet, barely, the golden shimmer around the Ilmatari's hands further weakening his sense of balance.

Extremely pleased with the success of the _Flame Strike_, Eldwyn eagerly begins reading the second scroll in his stack. As the words vanish from the page an earthen shimmer begins to manifest in the midst of the onrushing orcs. "Stay with me Rover," he adds to his trusted dog, who doesn't appear to have any reason not to obey his masters words in these matters.

Oog growls in terror, but looks pleased as the orcs fall before him. He peers around the pillar and casts another bolt into the mass of orcish bodies rushing towards him, knocking another orc off his feet.

Kylest barely spares a glance for the first orc to fall from his blade. If things go well, he will be only the first of many this day. If things do not go well . . . then there is nothing to celebrate. He briefly looks at the two orcs that have penetrated the front line and have fallen already, then looks over towards Dirtan and Selvaggio's wolves flanking him, and decides stemming the flow is more vital. Springing from his concealment, the dwarven scout rushes off around the pillar in the opposite direction and brings his sword around to bear on the left side of the orcish formation, preventing them from circling around and into their backs that way. The blade cuts deep into the chest of the orc, who first drops his greataxe and then his body follows suit.

Mace, the leader of the orcs, moves forward to heal his second-in-command, the ogre Gruul, closing many of the wounds, the divine fire has caused before.

With a low growl, the ogre then steps towards the front-line in order to punch a hole into it. He levels his huge greatclub on one of the wolves, that appeared suddenly, and pounds the animal into the ground, leaving a small dent in the stone floor of the temple, a testament of the great strength he possesses. The wolf disappears. Not quite stopped by the wolf's comparitively small body, Gruul's club continues and crashes right into Dirtan, but the Ilmatari manages to soak up the remaining force of the attack remarkably well. Still it leaves him with a serious wound.

The three archers turn around and aim at Kylest. One clumsily drops the arrow before releasing the bowstring, but the other two hit the dwarf despite his cover and wound him lightly.

Then a bolt of pure flame races towards Selvaggio from behind the ogre. The orcish shaman grins as it scorches the human's skin.

The tougher-looking orc near Kylest shouts some commands and points towards the dwarf, but then moves his own heavily wounded body away from him and towards the center of the hallway, where he tries a low cut with his falchion against Dirtan, and manages to wound the gnome further, who's shape is rapidly growing worse now.

The two orcs, that were ordered to attack Kylest, jump forward and let their greataxes do the talking. The orcs, not being the most socially inclined beings, miss the target of the discussion by a wide margin, however.

In the meantime, the orc in front of Dirtan raises his bastard sword one last time with his rapidly waning strength, but his attack is executed so weakly, that the gnome has no problems sidestepping it. The orc drops prone and loses consiousness afterwards.

The wolf to Dirtan's left is the target of another attack, but the orc fails to wound the wild animal.

The last two orcs, the ones who had opened the other entrance before, head around the pillar Kordunn is fighting behind, and try to get the adventurers from the flank.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Wolf II - unscathed, _summoned_
Wolf I - dismissed, _summoned_
Mace - moderately wounded
Gruul - lightly wounded
Orc Elite Warrior II - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Orc Elite Warrior I - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - lightly wounded
Orc Archer I, III - moderately wounded
Orc X, XII - unscathed
Orc V - lightly wounded
Orc VI - moderately wounded
Orc VII - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc II, III, IV, VIII, IX, XI - dying
Orc I - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2006)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Kordunn shouts out words of arcane power and two bolts of magical energy streak towards the orcish priest next to the ogre. They burn into his skin leaving two small wounds.

Not even giving the two fallen Orcs a second thought, Aylor quickly runs over their dying corpses and moves to help fill the front line. Ducking and dodging her way through the battlefield she nimbly makes her way to the largest and by far the ugliest looking creature in the temple and shouts: "Hey ugly! I'm smaller than you, try picking on me!" Since she uses the orc between herself and the ogre for cover, Aylor manages to duck under his long reach and the bounce right into him. Her punch shows some effect, but the big brute doesn't seem to notice it much, even though his wounds do look a bit more serious now.

The summoned wolf bites the closest orc and drags him to the ground, where he stops moving.

Seeing his new ally severly wounded, Selvaggio steps forward and lays his hands on the back of Dirtan. A greenish glow surrounds the gnome's wounds and a good part of them appears to close up.

Intrepido isn't far behind as he is eager to sink his jaws into orcish flesh. The wolf takes position next to Selvaggio and bares his fangs in an attempt to intimidate the attackers, warning them not to dare to come any closer.

Dirtan gives Selvaggio an appreciative nod, while he slams his small fists into the orc standing next to him, downing one more foe before they can retaliate.

In the middle of the battlefield, summoned by the scroll Eldwyn has just finished reading, a man-sized creature of rock and stone emerges from the stone floor and charges right into the battle, and towards the largest foe around. The ogre tries to hit the elemental, but only manages to shatter part of the floor, while the attacker has more luck and wounds the ogre with a forceful punch of its rock-hard fist.

Immediately reading again, Eldwyn finishes off another scroll. A cloud of glittering particles bursts over the ogre and his closest companions outlinging them with motes of light. Unfortunately, the spell doesn't seem to have any additional effect.

Oog takes a step back towards the great hall and casts another bolt to down another orc. Aiming for the one closest to him, the 'halfling' wounds his foe so badly, that he drops down, as intended.

Kylest smiles with grim satisfaction as his blade slides clear of yet another fallen orc. He calls out in a mocking voice. "Two." Then he resumes his path through the orc formation's flank. His blade raised high he stands his ground and swings heavily at his foe. The orcs seem to be no match for the dwarven warrior, and another one hits the floor.

The leader of the orcs begins the counter-attacks with a mighty swing of his heavy flail, which is wielded with such a power, that the elemental is almost knocked of its feet by the impact. It surely won't survive another such blow. Gladly, the second attack is way off.

The ogre then raises his greatclub to attack the teasing Aylor, shouting angrily in his guttural tongue. The surprisingly well-aimed blow catches the dwarf despite all her training and wounds her severely.

The orcish archers are looking for targets, two aim for Kylest, and both actually score a hit, puncturing the dwarf with their arrows.

The third archer shoots an arrow against Selvaggio, but misses, while the shaman has better luck throwing two small globes of acid into his direction. The magically conjured spheres hit the druid and he can feel the burning sensation on his skin, as they burn some of it away. Seeing the human wavering, the orc grins nastily.

The two remaining orc warriors attack Kordunn and Kylest respectively. Kordunn receives a wound as the orc pokes him with his spear, while Kylest's armor deflects the axe aimed at him.


*Status:*

Aylor - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Wolf II - unscathed, _summoned_
Wolf I - dismissed, _summoned_
Medium Earth Elemental - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _summoned_
Mace - moderately wounded
Gruul - moderately wounded, _Rage_
Orc Elite Warrior II - dying
Orc Elite Warrior I - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - lightly wounded
Orc Archer I, III - moderately wounded
Orc X - unscathed
Orc V - lightly wounded
Orc VI, VII, XII - dying
Orc I, II, III, IV, VIII, IX, XI - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Kordunn whirls around slashing at the spear orc, hoping to dispatch the skirmisher quickly then return his magic to attacking the cleric and ogre. Invigorated by the bardic inspiration and Dirtan's _Prayer_, his attack strikes true and drops the foe as intended.

_Have to him down fast before…_ Clenching her hands into a tight a fist, Aylor drops her guard and unleashes a furious pattern of blows against the large brute, hoping to live through his brutish counterstrike. Her fists connect, but only one manages to wound the giant, who definitely seems to feel the impact, but in his current state, the pain does not seem to bother him much.

With one orc down and many more remaining, the summoned wolf lunges forward sinking its teeth into more orcish flesh and dragging the unfortunate archer on the ground, where they continue to struggle.

Exhausted and badly hurt, Selvaggio drops both his club and sickle and moves back a ways while drawing his bow. Knocking an arrow, he takes aim at the large ogre and lets the arrow fly. Despite his wounds, and the many opponents and allies surrounding the ogre, he manages to score a hit against the big one's shoulder, and the arrow sinks deeply into his flesh.

Intrepido, seeing his companion badly injured, continues to guard him from any dangers.

Dirtan, torn between helping the heavily wounded Selvaggio, and the also badly wounded Aylor, decides to go for the dwarf, considering, that the ogre is still standing and still an immensely dangerous opponent. He quickly steps behind her and as the prayer to Ilmater has left his lips, his hand reaches out to touch the dwarven woman and have most of her wounds be healed.

The earth elemental has little choice but slamming against the ogre once more, and again the summoned ally punches him with a stony fist, further weakening the dangerous foe.

Seeing the battle isn't yet going as well as hoped, Eldwyn begins reading yet another scroll, while Rover remains at his side.

Elmus (Oog) swirls around and aims his deadly blast against the ogre now, but he's too fast and misses his target, despite its size.

"Three." With a kind of dreadful rhythm Kylest presses his advance and swings again. The mighty blade cuts deeply into the orc's flesh and all he can do is stare at the dwarf before he closes his eyes and drops to the ground, while Kylest hesitates not for one second and immediately steps into the gap to threaten the archers. "Make that four."

Seeing how the battle is turning against him, the leader of the orcs shouts a few harsh commands, pointing at Eldwyn and Selvaggio, while he moves around the archers, ignoring the elemental, which tries to take advantage of this moment, but fails to penetrate the black chain armor, and comes within striking distance of Kylest. His large war flail races towards the dwarven warrior and slams into his chest, wounding him badly. It's the first time, that the half-orc seems to smile grimly.

The ogre sweeps his club down from the right side, smashing right through the elemental, which promptly disappears, and into Aylor, who sidesteps the huge club, instinctively relying on her martial training against larger foes. The ogre doesn't look amused.

From behind the pillar, Aylor then sees a bolt of fire racing towards her, but instead of her it strikes the stone pillar and burns a small hole into it. The orc behind it begins to curse loudly, at least that's what she figures, not being able to understand his language.

The orcish archers step away from the raging combat, raising their bows to fire an arrow each against Eldwyn and Selvaggio. The halfling's luck is enough to protect him, as the projectile ricochets off the pillar he is standing behind, while Selvaggio has less luck and gets hit, but the wound isn't deep, fortunately, and the human still manages to remain standing. Intrepido growls and snarls, but stays close to his master. The third archer stands up, and through some lucky coincidence manages to duck under Kylests sword while keeping the attacking wolf at bay with his bow, and quickly takes a few steps away and into safety, for now.


*Status:*

Aylor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Wolf II - unscathed, _summoned_
Wolf I - dismissed, _summoned_
Medium Earth Elemental - dismissed, _summoned_
Mace - moderately wounded
Gruul - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _Rage_
Orc Elite Warrior I, II - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - lightly wounded
Orc Archer III - moderately wounded
Orc Archer I - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc V, X - dying
Orc I, II, III, IV, VI, VII, VIII, IX, XI, XII - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2006)

*Round 5*

Battle Map - Round 5

Kordunn ducks around the pillar, moving to get into position to flank and calls out another evocation, sending more mystic bolts into the ogre, who seems to be well beyond his ability to sustain the many wounds already, but still keeps going.

Sensing that the tide has turned, Aylor quickly re-doubles her efforts and pounds her already bloody fists, elbows, knees and feet into the Ogre. Greater tenassity. Smiling she taunts, "When you meet your One-Eye'd-Goat-Loven-Baffoon, tell him Aylor sent you!" The big brute shoots a hateful look towards the dwarves and then collapses on the floor with a loud thump, his club crashing onto the stone floor as he falls. Quickly Aylor tries to take advantage of the shaman who stares at the fallen giant for a moment, but as she lashes out, the orc quickly jumps back and so she only hits the pillar.

Enjoying the excitement of battle with the orcs and the feeling of his teeth sinking into their flesh, the summoned wolf lunges forward once more. This time his target is the orc leader, but the animal's fangs fail to penetrate the pitch-black chain armor of the half-orc.

Selvaggio, knocking another arrow as Intrepido remains by his side, takes a look over the slowly clearing battlefield, and then let's it fly towards one of the archers. The arrow misses wide and punches into one of the wooden doors beyond.

Dirtan jumps forward now, threatening the archers with his small fists, but he almost trips over one of the orcish bodies and has trouble keeping his stance, and thus fails to connect with his attack.

Having finished reading the scroll, a well-muscled humanoid with a canine head and armed with a large sword appears, the presence of the archon alone gives the adventurers new hope and as he swings his sword against the leader of the orcs, even though he only manages to scratch over his armor, they become elated and reassured that victory will soon be theirs.

Seeing how things slowly turn to look more promising, Eldwyn decides to further inspire his companions' by singing in his clear bardic voice that remains steady despite the churning emotions inside the little halfling.

Oog eyes the situation, then sends a bolt at the boss. "Boss die, orcs flee!" says the goblin, realizing that there aren't very many orcs left to flee, but still. His plan works out so far, at least he hits his mark and manages to wound the half-orc leader. It will take a bit more to bring him down, however.

Kylest smiles grimly at Mace. "Oho, in such a hurry to be number five, are we?" The bravado is rather spoiled by the flecks of blood that rime Kylest's beard as he struggles to speak. Still, he raises his blade in mocking salute to the orcish leader. He moves as if to lash out with his blade, but at the last moment, he pivots aside, tucking himself under as he attempts to come at the orc from a new angle. Despite his wounds, the dwarf is simply too quick for the half-orc to catch him, but the momentum of his circular movement is a little too much to bring his sword to bear well enough to even remotely hit into the right direction.

The leader of the orcs slowly turns around to fact Kylest once more. Pointing at the archon, who appeared near him, he says: _“You are next!”_ Then he swings his heavy flail at the dwarf. The wolf doesn't seem to bother him much. Kylest won't be able to bother him much either for now, as the mighty weapon smashes into him once, the stout dwarf still remains on his feet, but when it hits him again, the wounds overcome him and he drops down onto the floor.

The three archers back off a bit and fire at Dirtan, but they do not manage to hit the nimble gnome.

The shaman finally moves away from the raging dwarven woman and quickly gestures in her direction, speaking words of power, which cause another bolt of flame to appear and races towards her, but Aylor manages to dodge the magical attack.


*Status:*

Aylor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - dying, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Hound Archon - unscathed, _summoned_, _inspired_, _Magic Circle against Evil_
Wolf II - unscathed, _summoned_
Wolf I - dismissed, _summoned_
Medium Earth Elemental - dismissed, _summoned_
Mace - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Gruul - dying, _Rage_
Orc Elite Warrior I, II - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - lightly wounded
Orc Archer III - moderately wounded
Orc Archer I - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2006)

*Round 6*

Battle Map - Round 6

Kordunn evokes the last pair of eldritch bolts he can manage before getting some rest and sends them at the priestly leader before maneuvering around to chase the fleeing shaman, sword drawn. Once again, the missiles strike their target unerringly and wound the half-orc.

"Oh.. you ain't getting away that easy you dung eating pig face!" Shouts the small dwarven women as she quickly follows the heels of the orc shaman. Ducking and weaving through the chaos of battle Aylor, seeing Kordunn to her right, decides to circle the orcs from the left and block any further way of retreat. She aims for a critical spot within the orcish shaman's defenses with the hopes of putting him down once and for all, but her attack fails to connect at all.

The summoned wolf continues to lunge for the knee of the orc-leader, but disappears, before he can attack once more.

Pointing to the orc archer, Selvaggio shouts, "ATTACK!" as he knocks another arrow and fires. Exhausted from his serious wounds, Selvaggio only manages to cause the orc to duck under the arrow, however.

Intrepido obeys the command of his master and rushes toward his target. Gracefully jumping over all the corpses inbetween and leaping towards the orc from the ogre's back, the wolf buries his fangs into the orc's neck and bites a chunk of flesh off his prey, but the archer barely manages to fend the furious canine off, remaining on his feet, but in less than perfect state.

Dirtan jumps between the mortally wounded Kylest and the two orcish archers near him, in order to keep the brood off his ally, fearing these cruel beings might otherwise take the opportunity to finish the dwarf off. The gnome kicks the orc to his right, who looks the healthiest still. The Ilmatari manges to hit him, but his small body can only do that much damage, and the orc also seems to shrug off any other effects, that Dirtan's attack might have had.

The summoned Hound Archon raises his greatsword and slashes down at the half-orc while shifting his position towards the other orcs, hitting Mace once with a mighty blow from his blade, while his other strike and a bite with his sharp fangs fail to do any damage. Still, the leader of the orcs is staggering now.

Seeing Kylest go down, Eldwyn hies forward, still shouting out his song of encouragement. He motions Rover forward as well. He makes for his fallen comrad trying to avoid getting into the fight until he can provide healing.

Oog (Elmus) heads forward a bit as well, aiming his next bolt against one of the archers, but misses barely, because he does not want to risk hitting his friends.

Kylest looks down at the crushed and mangled remains of his own chest as he sinks to the ground before the orcs' leader. He briefly regrets never having found the fate of his father. . . or Thunder. People seem to dissapear far too easily in the town. His last thought as his vision goes black is the possibility that he will see them wherever he is going. . .

Mace tries to let action follow his words and swings his heavy flail against the celestial creature with all his might, fixating the hound archon with his eyes, where an unnatural hatred burns now. A lesser being might have been crushed by the pure force of this smiting blow, but the archon's protections lessen the impact to a more managable level. Still it looks like the attack has hurt quite a bit, but not enough to slow the hound archon down yet.

The other orcs seem desperate enough to switch to their backup weapons now, drawing hand axes or attacking with the staff. Two of the archers attack Dirtan, but the gnome is just too nimble for them to score even one solid hit. The other archers tries his luck with Intrepido and hits the canine's back, but the wolf barely notices the small scratch. Lastly, the shaman clubs Aylor with his gnarled staff, but the dwarven woman easily deflects the attack, grinning with a grim and somewhat unsettling determination.


*Status:*

Aylor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - dying, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Selvaggio - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Dirtan - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Prayer_
Hound Archon - moderately wounded, _summoned_, _inspired_, _Magic Circle against Evil_
Mace - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _Hatred_ vs Hound Archon
Gruul - dying, _Rage_
Orc Elite Warrior I, II - dying
Orc Shaman I - unscathed
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer II - moderately wounded
Orc Archer I - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Orc Archer III - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Orc I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII - dying

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2006)

*Round 7*

Battle Map - Round 7

Kordunn steps forward and slashes at the orcish spellslinger, his gleaming blade of magic swinging at the orc's neck. "*You will not escape*." To underline his words, his blade digs into the shaman's torso, causing him a nasty wound between neck and shoulder.

As Kordunn joins her in battle, Aylor attempts to catch the orcs off-gaurd with her deadly combinations. "Beg... I dare you!" The orc just stares at her, as she slams her elbow into his chest and pushes him back into the wall, where he goes unconscious. Not wasting a second, Aylor spins around and kicks against the wounded archer's legs, almost dropping him as well. The archer is wavering visibly, an easy prey for Intrepido now. Meanwhile, the shaman's limp body slides down the wall and drops to the ground.

Intrepido buries his fangs into the orcish archer's thigh, which finally fells the humanoid.

Seeing the leader of the orcs seriously wounded, Selvaggio waits to see if he might fall as well.

While the effect of Dirtan's magical _Prayer_ lessens, the gnome does not hesitate to continue his attacks against the remaining orcs, concentrating on the one near the entrance and knocking him to the ground.

In a series of powerful blows, the Hound Archon finally cuts down Mace, the leader of the orcs, almost severing the half-orc's head with his first strike.

Once Mace goes down, Selvaggio rushes forward with Mistletoe and Holly in hand frantically praying for the Forest Mother's aid. His wounds, however, fill every step with pain, and it takes the power he can muster in this moment, to reach Kylest, exhausted as he is.

Eldwyn likewise heads forward, bearing no wounds the halfling does not face the same problem, and so he can rush to Kylest's aid immediately, securing his dwarven ally's life with a spell of healing. Rover waggles his tail, as he follows him, sensing the tension go now.

Oog casts another bolt at the last remaining orc. "Join your boss!" he says. And so he does, being more than overwhelmed by the adventurers now.

*The Bane followers have been defeated. Well done!*


*Status:*

Aylor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Kylest - critically wounded, _inspired_
Oog/Elmus - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Selvaggio - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _inspired_
Intrepido - scratched, _inspired_
Dirtan - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Hound Archon - moderately wounded, _summoned_, _inspired_, _Magic Circle against Evil_
Mace - dying, _Hatred_ vs Hound Archon
Gruul - dying, _Rage_
Orc Elite Warrior I, II - dying
Orc Shaman I - dying
Orc Shaman II - dying
Orc Archer I, II, III - dying
Orc I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XI, XII - dying


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2006)

As Kylest opens his eyes, the dwarf immediately reaches for his sword, quite intent to jump back on his feet, but the silence around him and the look on the faces of his companions tell him otherwise. The battle was over, and they have won!


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 21, 2006)

Immediately dropping to his knees, the exhaustion finally takes over. "We should hurry. We don't know if any more will be coming."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 21, 2006)

Kylest's eyes snap open suddenly, freed of the overwhelming weight that bore them shut before.  He gazes up thoughtfully at Eldwyn for a moment, then raises one hand feebly to poke at his own chest.

"So, I'm not dead then.  Good."

He starts to sit up and then groans, thinking better of it for the moment.  He stares up at the ceiling for a minute, catching his breath.  He coughs a little, and then spits some blood on the ground next to him before struggling to a sitting position.

"I see you all accounted yourselves well while I took my little nap."

He looks down at Mace for a second and frowns.

"Damn.  Only got four in the end."


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2006)

Oog lets out a laugh, even as a bolt radiates in front of his fingers, preparing to launch. "Good battle. Good!" the goblin says to himself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn utters a short prayer of thanks. Looking at the pile of corpses Eldwn remarks, "Most impressive my friends. I am awed at the number of foes vanquished here. However, I've all but exhasted my healing for today. I think we should take our prizes and make our way back to New Phlan."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2006)

Dirtan nods. _“I can only echo, what you already said, a most impressive feat. I must admit, I had expected to get this done with less suffering, even if it was mostly the orcs, that suffered. You have not only done a great deed for New Phlan, but also for us gnomes. You have proven your worth many times today, and I can assure you, that it will not be forgotten.”_

_“I still have a few healing prayers at my disposal and will use them before we set out for our way back.”_

The Ilmatari then goes to examine the wounds, likely to estimate how to best spread his remaining healing spells.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2006)

After using his remaining spells on Kylest, Selvaggio and Kordunn, keeping only the minor prayers available, Dirtan manages to bring Kylest to a more bearable condition, while the wounds on Kordunn and Selvaggio completely disappear through Ilmaters ease.


[smallcaps]Status[/smallcaps]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Aylor Creegan*

Pleased that Kylest is back among the living she begins to rumage through the dead bodies that now litter the church floor like stars in the night sky. Picking up Mace's weapon, she tosses it to the near-death experienced dwarf and says, "Here, a suvenior for the one that got away."

With that she makes her way over to Gruul and with one of her throwing axes in hand, begins to remove its ears. Mummbling to herself she says, "I'm counting you as two... which makes four! I think that makes us tied Kyl." 

She ignores the looks as she moves from one Orc to the other, carefully removing all of thier ears and then stiching them to loose piece of cord she found in her pack. She even goes as far as to gather the ears from Orcs they hid away in the Church and the ones they defeated prior to entering the Church. 

OOC: I believe in the INFO thread there is a 'Bounty Hunter' snip about turning in humanoid ears. I figured this would be a good time as any to start.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 28, 2006)

"Thank you, Dirtan. You are a good man." Selvaggio states as the exhaustion no longer has a hold of his body.

A little disgusted with Aylor removing all the ears, Selvaggio understand why. Praying to Mielikki Selvaggio careful scans the area hoping to detect any magical auras that might be in the area.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2006)

Selvaggio:
[SBLOCK]Apart from what you have found in the temple, or brought inside yourself, only Mace's heavy flail radiates magic (faint).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

Disturbed by the ear removal, Eldwyn manages to help search the fallen foes. "He turns to Dirtan. Have we accomplished all you wanted here? Should we destory the altar before we leave?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2006)

_“Yes, we did. More than that. As for the altar, unless you know a quick way, I would rather not waste too much time here. Soon, others will come and take care of this, now that the ground work has been done. Their leaders have fallen, it's of no use for them anymore. I wouldn't expect any of them to stay around now.”_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2006)

*Eldwyn*

"In that case last one back to our favorite tavern buys! Let's take our leave of this place."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2007)

Kylest smiles wryly as he picks up the flail that Aylor tossed in his direction and adds it to the pile of loot to be hauled away from this place.  He grimaces as she announces the tie to their little orc competition, but can hardly begrudge the ogre counting double, it was as big as four of the little ones combined.

"Very well, let us gather our spoils and be off then.  Hopefully those that remain of the orcs in this place will not soon forget us or our little visit here today."

He gathers up his blade and checks over the his gear for damage before helping everyone assemble the humanoid ears and equipment into piles for carrying.

"Back to the river."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

"*One moment*." Kordunn walks up to the altar and puts one hand upon it, his eyes focusing hard.

[SBLOCK] turn attempt to use positive energy to shatter the evil altar[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2007)

Touching the strange altar, Kordunn feels a bit uneasy at first, but his strong will prevails and the paladin begins to channel positive energy into the blasphemic entity. The feeling lessens a bit, but in the end, it still remains, even though weakened.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 4, 2007)

From near the exit, ready to start back, Kylest looks over his shoulder to Kordunn.

"Coming?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2007)

Seeing the spiritual damage he inflicted on the supernatural evil of the thing Kordunn pours all of his positive energy into the altar in an attempt to overwhelm it then joins his companions in leaving whether it works or not having done all he can at the moment.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

With all of the Orc’s ears strung together and wrapped in a plain cloth she quickly uses some fresh water and washes away the remaining blood. Carefully securing the wrapped cloth on her person she then helps where she can with gathering and transporting the gear. “Nothing but the tavern’s finest for us tonight!” smiles the small dwarf greedily as she leaves the church.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 8, 2007)

Kylest follows Aylor out of the temple, hanging back just a moment to get a glimpse around outside before stepping out into the open.  Hopefully all of the orcs participated in the attack already.

[sblock=ooc]I presume we looted all the bodies inside of anything approaching value.  Stop to grab the goods off the ones who never made it through the door[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2007)

Once the liberated treasures and the looted weapons and valuables are brought together, the party leaves the temple. There is noone here to greet them, or to shoot an arrow into their backs. The remaining orcs seem to have left with whatever possessions they could snatch from the surrounding houses. The adventurers feel elated, now that the slightly depressing atmosphere of the desecrated temple is behind them, and they begin the trip back to Phlan.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling strides along with a spring in his step despite the load on his back. He is eager to get back to the safety of the city and enjoy their success.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

Kylest keeps an eye open for trouble as he urges the group to hurry back to the southern shores.  The head of the snake may have been removed, but it would be foolish to be caught in the coils in their death throes.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2007)

With both eyes out for trouble, the adventurers head away from the temple and make their way through narrow alleyways and past ruined buildings. Everything looks good, the orcs seem to have left the place.

When they hear the voice ahead of them, the small group comes to a sudden halt.

_“Well, well, what do we have here?”_

Stepping out of a ruined doorframe a few dozen foot ahead, an elegantly dressed man with slightly tanned skin, dark hair and a mustache, wearing a rapier on his weapon belt, appears, greeting the adventurers with a slight bow.

At the same time, movements can be registered at both sides, there must be at least a dozen bandits, if not more, positioned on rooftops and behind broken walls, smashed windows, or around the corner of a house. From the sound of it, more are making their way from neighboring alleyways towards this location now.

Two come out to flank their apparant leader, one a stocky dwarf dressed in spiked full plate and armed with a morningstar, the other a woman in a long gown, who is unarmed and likely a spellcaster of some fashion.

_“I should thank you, you certainly made our lives here a lot easier today. But there are certain... traditions... I'm afraid, which I cannot just overlook. One of those is, that there is a toll to be paid when passing through one's territory. A tax of sorts, I'm sure you are familiar with the procedure. I'm not a greedy man, a tithe is all I'm asking for... and I promise you, we can part like gentlemen and noone needs to come to harm.”_

The fact, that the man apparantly knows about the battle with the orcs and thus must realize, that he is talking to a group of quite capable fighters, does not seem to lessen his boldness. He appears quite confident, so much for sure.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 21, 2007)

Intrepido starts a low growl as he senses Selvaggio's anger of this man's audacity, but stops once Selvaggio places his hand on his wolf's back. Exhausted from their earlier battle, Selvaggio remains quiet and looks to his companions to see their reactions.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Stalling for time and wheeling his trusty mount in a circle, Eldwyn tries to get a look at the other bandits around them. _Could this be a ruse? Are there really are a bunch of them or is that woman working some magic to fool us?_ "No offense, but this isn't much of a road, just how much of a toll will it cost us to continue on our way? Perhaps you'd find us more engaging friends than opponents? We are thirsty and would return to a cozy tavern. Join us and we'll buy you a round and tell you our tale."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 22, 2007)

Kylest scratches idly at his beard as he stares stonily at the dwarf among the bandit ranks.  Eldwyn's tactic seems the best given the situation.  Still, it seems odd for the bandits to act like this.  The group was tired, and easier pickings than usual perhaps, but did these bandits really not expect a return visit on the morrow?

He leaves the talking to those more suited and scans the surrounding area, getting a fix on all the bandits just in case, and looking for anywhere that might serve as a more defensible position.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2007)

_“Ha! Well, I doubt I would be very welcome in the settlement for some reason. But that's fine with me, live and let live.”_

While the tension of the situation is still apparant, despite the talking, one of the bandits can be heard running behind one of the buildings to the left, likely heading towards their leader.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

Kordunn's eyes narrow as a scowl appears on his face.

ooc [SBLOCK] Are they in range for detect evil? If so then activate it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2007)

Kordunn:
[SBLOCK]Yes, they are (barely) in range. All three show the taint of evil. Only faint, though. You can also register a few more evil auras on the sides (about a dozen total), but apparantly not all of them are evil, as some of those you can make out do not make your special senses tingle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

Kordunn says under his breath to his companions so it does not carry too far to the enemy.

"*About a dozen are evil. And there are more who are not*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2007)

Knowing this is a battle they would have a hard time surviving with their resources depleted, Selvaggio waits and listens to those in his group who are more capable of handle these types of situations.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

_Dozens?_ "Well, this day you have the best of us sir. Tell us what you would have of us, but remember we are likely to pass this way again."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2007)

The runner has made it around the ambush site in the meantime and appears behind the leader now. It's the man the adventurers saw earlier that day, when he was tormented by the orcish guards.

Once he has the bandit leader's attention, he whispers something to him. The leader then turns back to the party.

_“Looks like this is your lucky day today. My man here just informed me, that you saved his life today. I might be a bandit, or a thief, but I'm also a man of honor and won't let this go unnoticed.”_

_“You are free to go! Yes, that's right. Go, before I change my mind.”_

The dwarf turns around and seems a little angered, he utters some hasty words, but then is put back into place by his superior. The trio then vanishes into the ruined building behind them, as does the runner.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kylest cocks one eyebrow at the sudden reversal of the bandit leader.  But he quickly comes to the conclusion that it is for the best.  His gaze pans quickly over the group.

"Well, I think that's that for now.  Let's move."

Putting actions to words, he starts off again, eager to get out of the bandit zone and back to the relative safety of New Phlan.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2007)

"*Damn, too late to ask after the missing druid*."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Indeed, the days trials must have left me more tired than I knew. There are several questions I should have asked. Still let's make haste lest he changes his mind and we must pay for the opportunity to ask."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2007)

Agreeing with the group to continue on to New Phlan, Selvaggio does so silence.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Aye, the beer at the tavren is getting older by the second." Huphs the stout dwarf as she re-arranges some of the gear she is carrying. "Besides, I am sure that is not the last we will see of them."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2007)

The rest of the way is quickly left behind, and soon the adventurers finds themselves on the shore of the Barren River once more, trying to get the attention of one of the ferrymen, who will get them into the settlement.

Dirtan is happy about the peaceful outcome, and that noone has laid a hand on the gnomish treasure he was sent to recover. He also reassures his temporary allies, that he will share the rest of the temple's treasure with them in a generous fashion.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kylest leaves the others to the task of signaling a ferryman.  He faces himself backwards, watching for any approaching enemies, remenant orcs or bandits with a change of heart.  He slumps slightly, exhausted by the trials of the day.

He comments idly to the others, even as his eyes scan for signs of lingering danger.

"The town will have to be warned of the bandits if they intend to reclaim the temple from what is left of the orcs.  Perhaps our 'new friend' should be our next priority.  Today was a one time truce, next time I wouldn't not expect such behavior, and truth be told, if I were in fighting shape, I would not offer it either.  He had us tired and surrounded, but next time. . . I do not intend for him to have such luck."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"No, such an encounter leaves a bad taste in my mouth as well. We owe that fellow another visit."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 24, 2007)

"Agreed." Are the only words to come out of Selvaggio's mouth as he tries to signal for a ferryman.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2007)

"*It seems however that they are not in alliance with the orcs and he recognized a debt of honor owed for the rescue of his underling. If they are in fact adversarial with the orcs then I would say we should not focus our efforts on first removing the existing thorn in the side of our main humanoid enemies, but instead on dealing with the bigger threats to the people of Phlan*."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2007)

_“Wise words, Master dwarf,”_ Dirtan says.

It doesn't take long for a ferryman to come over and fetch the group, getting them back into Phlan. Finally, as they step onto the firm pavement of the harbor area, the adventurers feel relaxed and safe once more.

Dirtan wants to go back to the temple, where he will stay for the rest of the day and the night. On the morrow, he asks his helpers to come visit him there, so he can give them the promised reward. It is apparant, that he will need some help figuring out what will be appropriate, and the gnomish Ilmatari is likely to ask his allies in the temple of Tyr for their assistance in these matters.

The party has a few obvious directions to follow. To the temple, accompanying Dirtan, in order to herald the good news, to the City Council to look for new directions and to tell the councilmen of their success and what they found out, or to the tavern, to get some much-needed rest and a few mugs of ale.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Apparently feeling more cleric than bard today Eldwyn says, "Much as I would like to return to the tavern and crawl inside a keg, I think we should accompany Dirtran to the temple and see things safely delivered."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2007)

Kylest scratches idly at his beard as he looks to Eldwyn.

"I think that informing the council of the events of this day is important.  There is still much to be done with regards to the temple, the orcs and the bandits."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

"I agree." Stats the female dwarf. "The temple should be our first stop before the tavren. I mean, the more coin the more pints right!" Laughs Aylor as she gives the group a large smile. "Besides, those fuddy-duddies over at the town hall can wait till morning. We're waisting good celebrating time!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2007)

With a chuckle at Aylor, Selvaggio cracks a small smile; his first since the encounter with the orcs.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2007)

Kordunn nods and says "*To the temple then, to see master Dirtan and his recoveries safely returned, then a proper celebration of our success*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Kylest nods in acceptance.

"Very well then.  The temple it is."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2007)

Heading to the small temple, located in the civilized parts of Phlan, the adventurers escort Dirtan to his destination. When they enter the unostentatious building, only one priest is inside the prayer hall, greeting the group and bidding them welcome in the halls of justice.

Once they tell the man of their achievements, he immediately heads off to spread the good news and to get the bishop.

_“Your deeds won't be forgotten anytime soon...”_ Dirtan mentions, as they wait for the bishop to arrive.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2007)

*Kordunn's one track mind*

"*By the way Dirtan, we are searching for a druid who has gone missing out past the edges of New Phlan. Would there be any divinations your church could provide that would help us find him*?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2007)

_“Help find whom?”_

The voice of Bishop Braccio is still powerful and demands attention, even though the man is quite old already. It also carries a certain warmth and friendliness with it, but it's not difficult to imagine, that it can be hard and unforgiving as well.

The bishop enters the hall from the small corridor at the side and heads towards the small gathering of adventurers, dressed in grey robes with intricate decorations and the symbol of Tyr embroidered on his chest.

_“So, these are the heroes that cleared the way to the reclaiming of our rightful sanctuary. Welcome in the halls of justice! How can I be of service?”_


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2007)

Kylest bows in greeting at the arrival of the bishop, but he remains silent.  There seem to be so many missing people these days.  New Phlan was a dangerous place, hopefully having the temple to aid them would be an important step.  Perhaps they would be able to provide answers about the amulet as well.  Still, it was best to try and set up an alliance first, then come up with all the things to ask for.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 1, 2007)

"We are looking for a half-elf by the name of Amber. He is tall, brawny, and has dark hair. He isn't accustomed to the city life. We feel he may have gotten into some trouble." Selvaggio says,  hoping the bishop might be able to help them locate the man.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Having nothing to add and exhasted from their adventure in the temple, Eldwyn contents himself with staying in the background.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2007)

"Some drink would also be helpful, of course," volunteers Oog.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "We are looking for a half-elf by the name of Amber. He is tall, brawny, and has dark hair. He isn't accustomed to the city life. We feel he may have gotten into some trouble." Selvaggio says,  hoping the bishop might be able to help them locate the man.




"*Greetings Bishop Braccio. First let me commend the name of priest Dirtan, he fought valiantly by our side against the banites, his courage is true.*" Kordunn bows formally before the clergyman. "*This Amber we are searching for is a druid who came to help the struggling community of New Phlan. He has a sister who is a Sunite priestess who came here after hearing of his disappearance. She resides at the small shrine to the goddess. We offered our aid in tracking him down but have not had much success so far, his trail ends leading out of the city*."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Having nothing to add and exhasted from their adventure in the temple, Eldwyn contents himself with staying in the background.



Realising that the others are much more interested in conversing with the Priests, she instead follows Eldwyn's lead and remains content hanging out in the back of the crowd.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2007)

The bishop contemplates something for a moment, then he speaks.

_“I might be able to help you with finding this Amber, but it would be best if you could bring his sister to me, because she is surely the one who knows him the best; and the closer the relationship the better. But not today, I first need to prepare for this.”_

After a short pause, he continues.

_“You have done the church of Tyr a great favor, and it should not be said, that we are not willing to return this. When you are in need of aid, that we are able to provide, do not hesitate to ask. Our priests are not numerous here as of yet, so our potential is somewhat limited still, but with the great temple on the brink of restoration, I am sure more will come to Phlan soon.”_


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Kylest nods his thanks to the Bishop for the man's kind words.

"We are glad to do our part to restore justice to this land.  New Phlan is a city in need of much guidance, and we are happy to be a part of returning your order to their temple.  Thank you for your offers of aid as well, we may have dire need before the city is truly recovered."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Kordunn bows formally. "*Thank you bishop for your offers of aid. We shall bring the lady Jade here*."


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2007)

Oog bows slightly. "Thank you for your kind offer." The goblin smiles inside.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn joins his fellow halfling in a bow and giving thanks. "Your aid will be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

"*Let us be off to make arrangements with the Lady Jade then*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 20, 2007)

Selvaggio, without a word, follows the rest of the group as they set off to find Lady Jade.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

Kylest nods his thanks once more, and with a slight wave, troops off to join the others.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2007)

With Dirtan and the treasure safe within in the halls of justice, the adventurers head out once more to find Jade. At the small shrine dedicated to Sune, where she said she could be found sometimes, the group only finds the shrine mistress, who greets them warmly despite the chilling temperatures. After a quick chat, she gives them directions to a small house nearby, where Jade has taken up residence for now.

A trio of guards patrols the streets in the vincinity, and one of them must have seen something, since he quickly moves over towards Aylor. Wondering what she might have done wrong, the dwarven woman glares up to the man in defiance, but he only gives her a friendly pat on the shoulder. _“Looks like you did some good work there, lass! You know you can turn those in at the City Hall for some good coins, right?”_


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Kylest can barely keep a straight face at the thought of anyone referring to Aylor as a "lass".  He suddenly finds a need to comb his beard with his fingers, doing his best to cover his mouth and bite down on his hand to prevent the laughter from coming out.  He studiously looks away from the bloodthirsty dwarven woman.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Finally somebody with manners.” Gleams the small dwarven women. Though her glow quickly fades as she hears Kylest sneaker behind her. With a hard look and sharp tone, she quickly shoots a finger in his direction and says, “Not a word! Or you will be second guess’n where your ale be com’n from!”

With that, she grumbles a thanks to the guard and marches off into the night to claim their reward.

OOC: She will meet up with the rest of the group at the tavern.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2007)

Laughing at Aylor's outburst, Selvaggio continues walking in his normal hunched over posture with Intrepido by his side.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Kylest adopts an innocent expression as if he has no idea what Aylor is talking about.  However as soon as she is gone, he breaks into a wide grin.

"Well then, we'd better get back to the tavern in a hurry so that I can get my first ale inside me before the lass gets back."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I think we should proceed to the tavern,"  chimes in Elwyn amused by his companions and now feeling more bard than priest.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2007)

"Aye! A drink! A drink!" says Oog, eager for some refreshment. He pulls the cowl around himself, and stays in the shadows with his mug.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2007)

With Aylor gone towards the Council Hall, and Kylest, Eldwyn and Elmus (Oog) heading to the tavern, it's up to Kordunn and Selvaggio to visit the Lady Jade in her house.

It's just a small house, but it is immediately apparant, that the half-elf put some effort into its appearance. There are pots with beautiful flowers flanking the door, which is engraved with wood carvings. The house itself looks in good order and has been repaired or restaurated by now.

Jade is at home, just like the Sunite at the shrine told them, and she is - quite naturally - very happy to hear about the possibility to finally find out more about her lost brother. _“Thank you so much! I will be there tomorrow right after dawn. That's not too early, I hope? I don't want to anger the bishop. He seems to be such a just man.”_

* * * * *​
Meanwhile, Aylor has arrived at the Council Hall and quickly finds out, that the clerk is paying 10 gold pieces for each of the bigger humanoid ears (like those from orcs). There's also a bounty of 5 gold pieces on the smaller ones, kobolds, goblins and their likes. The clerk hands her a total of 290 gp for the left ears. He doesn't take the right-side ones, though. With the bag full of coins, the dwarven woman speeds back towards the tavern. Looks like the rounds for tonight will be on the orcs.

* * * * *​
It's already growing dark, as Kylest, Eldwyn and Elmus (Oog) are back at the harbor. They are the first of the group to reach the tavern and decide to find a suitable table to occupy, before things are getting too crowded. A good number of patrons are raising their mugs already, some look more like they have spend the whole afternoon here. The little drinking hole must be a goldmine for the owner. As they sit down and let their eyes wander, they spot a rather big fellow sitting in a corner at the other side of the common room. Could that be... !?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 23, 2007)

*Thunder*

Sitting next to the fire with his back to the door, the enormous Damarran man is leaning over a small keg of liquor.  He stares into the fire mournfully, taking a pull from the keg every now and then.

Even sitting down, Thunder is taller than almost all of the other tavern guests here.  He looks like he has been through some tough times lately.  Covered in dirt, cuts, and bruises, the warrior turns briefly towards the door when he sees you come in.

Instantly he is on his feet and rushes over to you, the keg sloshing loudly in his left hand.  "You are alive!" he bellows loud enough to cause some of the closer patrons to jump back in fright.  "And I am too, or so it seems.  That is good to see!"  Thunder seems to think he has made a joke, as he starts guffawing loudly.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Shocked but extremely pleased to see the big Damarran "How can it be? I'm so glad to see that you are alive and well." He motions to their table, "Come and join us."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 24, 2007)

*Thunder*

Thunder smiles broadly at the halfling, "The Lord of Battle has smiles upon me once again, although just barely this time."  The enormous man (he reaches over seven-and-a-half feet) sits the small barrel on the table, its sloshing releasing an acrid smell.  After picking the largest chair he can find he joins you at the table.

"I was ambushed by a troop of cowardly hobgoblins while retrieving my javelins after our battle at Kuto's Well.  I call them cowardly because they did not even have the courage to kill me!"  At this he shakes his head, his long, black, matted hair waving to and fro.  "They wouldn't have captured me if it hadn't been for the man in my mind.  More cowardly magic!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2007)

Arriving back at the tavern, Selvaggio walks in with a smile on his face knowing that the party might be closer to finding Jade's brother. As he scans the room for the rest of the group, his eyes fall over the massive man sitting with Kylest, Elmus, and Eldwyn. Shocked, Selvaggio turns to Kordunn. "Is that...? Isn't he suppose to be....? THUNDER!!"

Hustling over to the table, he extends his hand to Thunder. As the giants massive hand overpowers his, Selvaggio smiles. "I didn't think this day could get better. You are alive! We could have used your expertise a few times since we parted." 

He takes a seat at the table and Intrepido crawls up and lays down at his master's feet. Sensing Selvaggio's excitement, a slight constant thud can be heard as the wolf's tail beats lightly on the floor.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 26, 2007)

Kylest stands stunned at the doorway for a moment.  He pounds Thunder on the back (or as high as he can reach anyways), just glad that the man is alive.  A broad grin splits his beard.

"Ye gods, it's good to see you again.  I was begining to think this city would chew up anything, but I see you were too much for it.  You should come along with us again when we next go out.  We've had to resort to a wee slip o' a lass to beat on our monsters for us."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Shocked, Selvaggio turns to Kordunn. "Is that...? Isn't he suppose to be....? THUNDER!!"




"*I believe it is*." A pleased smile broadens the white-haired dwarf's face as he goes over to join the rest in welcoming back the big man and to hear his tale.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thunder*

Thunder shakes Selvaggio's hand, nearly lifting him off the ground in his enthusiasm, "Could have used yours as well, Shaman.  Got into  bit of a bind there.  I was taken by the [Foul Damaran swear word!] cursed hobgoblins to some underground lair.  I guess they sold me as a slave or sacrifice or something.  A few hours later another group appeared, led by a particularly offensive ogre, and they trussed me up like a boar and carried me off, deeper into the city."

Here his voice grows quieter (which means that only half the tavern can hear him clearly) and he leans forward.  "I was taken through some kind of open market with a dozen different humanoid races standing around haggling, drinking, fighting and fornicating."  Thunder shrugs his shoulders and waves his hand as if to say that seeing these kinds of things were common-place.

"There was a castle there as well with a large gate.  Heavily guarded it was, by creatures as large as giants.  They stuffed me into a cage with this skinny half-elf.  Looked like he has been there a while.  Didn't talk much, but then again neither did I, since they had me bound and gagged."

The giant man shrugs his massive shoulders again and continues, "Must have been there a few days.  Seems like I lost track of time.  Anyways, they then blind-folded me and led me through some kind of garden into a building ... the castle most likely.  Heard a deep, strange voice talking to me there and I felt a hand grip my mind.  Inside my mind, I mean.  I told it that it most likely was the offspring of a otyugh and a female aurochs.  Didn't have much to say to me after that, heh, heh, heh."  Here he chuckles, showing you his yellowed, crooked teeth.

"Then I heard the same voice say, 'Give him to the gnolls.  Tell them to have some fun before they are done with him.'  They dragged me out of there and off to the west.  I knew it was west, because they took off my blindfold and loosened my ropes to give me room to walk.

"I was able to loosen my ropes and eventually make my escape.  You should have heard those orcs and hobgoblins howling as I dashed away from them.  They had certainly never seen a Damaran plainsman run before!"  Thunder winks at you and smiles.

"Well, from there I made my way back to the slums of New Phlan and then to here.  And that's my story!"

He turns to the assembled group, "So what have you lot been up to?  Any good battles?  Does anything I said make any sense to you?  You don't happen to know who the man with the deep voice might be.  My hands are longing to find his windpipe.  I don't like it when someone touches my mind!"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Kordunn snaps to full attention at one of the details in Thunder's story the smile on his face as he listens to the tale replaced with intent seriousness "*A half-elf? Did he have dark hair? We've been looking for one who went missing a while ago, a brawny druid. 
We are meeting with his sister tomorrow to do a scrying. Could you describe him to her to confirm if it is the same?*"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Busting through the door, she holds up their small reward and bellows across the crowd, “Bruttis!” She calls out to the barkeep, “Go down below and bust out the good stuff, for drinks are on us!” She shouts with a cheer as she tosses him the bustling bag of gold coins which slams him squarely in the chest. 

She quickly makes her way to her friends table and joins them just as the ale begins to flow. She returns all of their questionable looks with an innocent look of her own and says, “What?! Oh come on! After yesterdays attack, they need to let up a bit.” 

The only bit of support she can find in the see of somewhat sour faces is from the large warrior sitting next to her. With a puzzled look she asks quizzically, “Who are you?”


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 28, 2007)

*Thunder*

The enormous warrior turns to Aylor Creegan to introduce himself, giving a polite nod of the head.  "I am a Thunder, born and raised in the mountains of once proud Damara, now under the heel of the Witch-King and his goblins and orcs.  I long for battle against my most hated foe, but serve the will of the Lord of Battle, for I am his vessel.  I encountered your companions fighting in the ruined city not too long ago, but was soon separated from them."

Thunder stands over seven feet in height and has long, shaggy black hair which falls below his shoulders.  His skin is the palest you have ever seen, seeming almost translucent and his eyes are a light blue.  He dresses like a man used to the cold, with fur and leather providing the majority of his clothing.  He carries a large battleaxe strapped to his back.  A large iron helmet decorated with the horns of a mountain sheep and a pair of wickedly spiked gauntlets lie on the table next to him.

He then turns to Kordunn, "The half-elf? He had long and unkempt dark hair, and was quite tall (for an elf) and thin. His leather clothing was damaged and stained, but that was the norm in those cages. All in all he looked pretty miserable, but who could blame him?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I believe you have seen Jade's brother, but if it be good news or bad it is difficult to say."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thunder*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I believe you have seen Amber's brother, but if it be good news or bad it is difficult to say."



The Damaran scratches his head, "Amber?  Who or what is Amber?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I'm sorry my friend, your sudden return has left me rattled. What I intended to say was 'Jade's brother Amber.' We believe the dark haired elf or half elf you saw could have been the missing brother we've been seeking. Had we been a bit more skilled at our task perhaps we'd have rescued you both and saved the trouble of going back."  He gestures to a table. "Perhaps I need a mug or two to settle me down."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Wow, seems like you like to travel.” Nods the small Dwarven women. “However, the more important question is; Do you like to drink?” Challenges Aylor with a wicked grin.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 3, 2007)

Thunder grins at both Aylor and Eldwyn, and points at the small barrel he has been taking swigs from, "Do I like to drink?  This is Achelan, a beverage made from apples fermented in sheep's bladders.  It is quite popular among the peoples of the mountains.  Would either of you care to try it?"

Later he notes, "So were you planning on going to find this half-elf?  I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to settle the score with those around that castle. It has been too long since my ax has cloven orc heads."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Looking dubiously at the barrel Eldwyn says, "Perhaps later, I have a taste for some ale just now."  Patting his stomach he adds, "and something to eat."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2007)

"Eat good!" Elmus chimes in.

It doesn't take long for the innkeepter to notice and send one of his waitresses, who are usually helping out when the tavern is crowded, probably a safety measure to prevent too many bar brawls spawned by a too long response time. Looking at the typical crowd in here, that seems rather likely.

The waitress takes the orders, letting the adventurers know, that they can serve mountain goat stew and grilled boar tonight. Together with that they can serve ale, and more ale, and a good wine, but having tasted that once most gladly recline and stay with the ale, which is at least alright.

It takes only half an hour for the order to arrive.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling pales slightly at the offerings. "Um, just some bread and cheese perhaps, no meat for me." 

OOC: Something about having seen one's family roasted and eaten takes the edge off one's appetite for meat.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

Kordunn will feast on boar and ale and enjoy the time of revelry before taking up his sword again in their fight against the evils of the land.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thunder*

Thunder enjoys the mountain goat stew, "Could use a little bitteroot.  That is a plant which grows in my homeland.  Gives it a bit of a bite and goes well with the tough goat meat.  But for a lowland cook, it's not bad."

After finishing the first bowl he orders two more, finishing off the meal with some dried fruit and cheese.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

With the same appetite as Thunder, Selvaggio tries to finish as much as possible, but fails to even come close to matching the large man with his giant stomach. Intrepido happily finishes the rest of Selvaggio's second helping.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 13, 2007)

[smallcaps]*The Rescue of Amber*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Fifth Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 11 of Mirtul (spring)*

Dawn has broken and the breakfast is already concluded, when the adventurers join Jade at the Temple of Tyr in the civilized part of Phlan. The head of the temple himself, Bishop Braccio, had invited them to lend his help in the search for Amber - Jade's missing brother.

Inside, the bishop has prepared a stone basin on a pillar-like stand, which contains water, or at least it appears as such.

_“A good morning to you, Lady Jade, and to you as well, noble adventurers. I will need a most accurate description of your brother, in order to have a chance for this to succeed. I can only hope, that we gain an insight for his current whereabouts. The spell will take a while, I hope you brought some patience,”_ he says with a warm smile.

In the background, the gnome Dirtan is watching the group. He holds a scroll in his left hand and waves the right in a greeting fashion towards them. Another priest is also present.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

Kordunn nods a greeting to Dirtan and the Bishop before turning to the priestess and offering her a supportive look. He then steps back to patiently wait for the magics to be performed.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2007)

Kylest offers a slight bow to Dirtan and the assembled priests, also stepping aside while waiting for Jade to put forth the description of her brother.  He idly considers what will follow the scrying . . . Amber is likely going to need retrievel from wherever he has managed to get himself. . . assuming he still lives.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thunder*

Thunder stands towards the back of the group, trying to look as inconspicuous as a man his height can.  He is sweating slightly under his leathers and continuously scans the room as if expecting trouble from somewhere.  He's never felt comfortable in temples and churches of any stripe, preferring to find communion with the Lord of Battles in the anguished cries of his enemies and the burning pyres of their homes.  _That is were the God truly shows his face_, he muses, _not in these tiny houses with their incense, chanting and ceremonial trappings_.

Seeing the look of respect and friendship worn by his reunited companions, he decides that he should probably cancel his plans to return that night and burn this temple to the ground.  He wouldn't want to rock the boat, trustworthy comrades in arms being hard to find.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

Nodding when he enters the temple and spots Jade, Selvaggio quietly pays attention to Bishop Braccio and scrying.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling nods politely to Dirtan as he enters. He watches the scrying with reverence and professional curiosity.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2007)

Kordunn is a stone pillar of patience waiting for the priest to perform his involved holy magics.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2007)

About an hour passes, where Bishop Braccio interviews Jade about her brother, making himself familiar with the missed half-elf, before he even begins casting the spell, which will hopefully reveal Amber's whereabouts.

It takes another hour until the exhausting spell is finished and the bishop's eyes are fixed onto the water's surface. There are shifting pictures reflected on the surface, but they are very vague and could show anything. His voice carries slight hints of weariness.

_“Yes, yes, I see him. Looks like some sort of prison, he is in. Small cell. Bars. Not much about the surroundings, unfortunately. A dark corridor, more cells. Empty, from what I can see.”_

The bishop goes on to describe the man. Thunder reckognizes the description, the half-elf, the rooms. Yes, that must be where he was kept prisoner as well. The giant even seems to catch a glimpse of something in the water reflections, looking over the shoulders of his allies, but the pictures are too vague to be sure.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor joins her friends in the temple and patiently waits for the high priest to begin the ceremony. As the instructions are laid out to the group she begins to wonder if he might be able to help her in finding her brother.  

OCC: Supplies Purchased:
2x Protection from evil & Shield of faith = 200gp


----------



## Krug (Mar 21, 2007)

Oog/Elmus strides around, whistling away...


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

"Bishop Braccio, do you know what buildings in Phlan would of had cells like these?" selvaggio asks once the priest is finished. "We believe Amber is somewhere in the city."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2007)

_“They look old. Unlikely, that it is our prison here, which has been rebuilt. When it is in Phlan, it must be in the ancient parts beyond the wall, Valjevo Castle being the most likely place.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thunder*

Thunder dislikes standing around almost as much as he does having to deal with stuffy celebrants of febrile gods.  Nevertheless he recognizes the great importance in planning and reconnaissance.  He has been in more then one battle where superior tactical intelligence has counted more than a batallion of battle-hardened troops.

He confirms the images shown to them by the bishop with the locations and people he witnessed during his confinement in the castle.  He seems slightly disturbed by the reflected image he sees in the water.  "Do you see a leader there, priest?" he asks the bishop.  "There was a warlock of some sort who invaded my mind.  Do you see anything about him?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2007)

_“No, nothing else. Only the cells and the half-elf.”_


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Valjevo Castle being the most likely place.”_




"*Thank you your grace, it is a place to begin*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 23, 2007)

"Anyone need to purchase more provisions?" Selvaggio asks the group. "If not, I suggest we be on our way. I'm sure Jade will agree that Amber has been gone far too long."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thunder*

"Amber?" Thunder puzzles, "Isn't that a woman's name?  I thought we were looking for a male half-elf?  Not that it matters to me, as long as I get to reintroduce myself with some of the inhabitants of this castle."

Chuckling to himself Thunder leaves the temple, in order to collect his few belongings.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“I was thinking that this kind of jail bust would be better suited under the cover of darkness. Use the element of surprise against our foes. Plus if we wait till sunset it’ll give us time to re-stock and re-arm.” Says Aylor as she looks out among her fellow companions. _Plus the would give me a chance to go see Brother Atada_


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I'm not sure I agree. Aren't many of these humanoids able to see in the dark? Don't orcs dislike the daylight? They raided us at night. I'd say they'll be less active during the day. Besides many of us can't see as well at night."  He adds, "Of course we can take time to re-equip ourselves before setting out."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 27, 2007)

Kylest considers the options available to them.  Day or night, breaking into a castle's dungeon would be no easy task.  He scratches idly at his beard and speaks with his companions for a moment.

"I am sure that Jade is quite anxious for her brother's return.  But this could be extremely dangerous.  I think our best bet would be to equip ourselves as we need and then approach the castle.  Further plans for the time and method of our assault should be left until we have had a chance to see the place for ourselves.  If we plan our attack here, we will be lost when circumstances shift upon us."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

Kordunn says "*I agree, we should go scout this castle*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

"Agreed." Selvaggio says with a nod.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2007)

Jade's face shows concern, but also a renewed hope, that her brother can actually be rescued. At least he is alive, which is more than she knew a day before.

Since the conversation with the bishop seems to have reached an end, Dirtan steps forward, who has been patiently waiting in the background.

_“My dear friends! I have promised you something and the time has come to give you what you rightfully deserve.”_


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Jade's face shows concern, but also a renewed hope, that her brother can actually be rescued. At least he is alive, which is more than she knew a day before.
> 
> Since the conversation with the bishop seems to have reached an end, Dirtan steps forward, who has been patiently waiting in the background.
> 
> _“My dear friends! I have promised you something and the time has come to give you what you rightfully deserve.”_




Kordunn turns to the gnome, a little surprised since his mind had been so focused on the rescue mission ahead.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling waits expectantly for Dirtran to continue.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 9, 2007)

Dirtan comes closer, unfolding the scroll as if he wanted to read it. But instead he turns it around for you to see. It's a list of items and numbers are written at the end of each line, hard to decipher at even the short distance.

_“This is what we brought back from the temple, or rather, the items that are not important to my people. You have more use of these here in Phlan. We have spend some time trying to find a just way to distribute these, and we finally settled on the following. On this list you find the market value of each item to our best knowledge. You can choose items worth roughly *twenty thousand gold pieces* from this treasure, the rest will go into the coffers of the church of Tyr. Make your choice!”_

With these words, the gnome hands the scroll over to you.


[SBLOCK=Temple Treasure]+1 Ghost Touch small Dagger (8,302 gp)
+2 Light Mace (8,305 gp)
+1 Morningstar (2,308 gp)
+1 Spear (2,302 gp)
+1 small Handaxe (2,306 gp)
+1 small Short Sword (2,310 gp)
+1 Keen Scimitar (8,315 gp)
+1 Disrupting Warhammer (18,312 gp)
Dust of Disappearance (3,500 gp)
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds (7 charges) (1,575 gp)
Wand of Fireball (6 charges) (1,350 gp)
Wand of Stone Shape (37 charges) (8,325 gp)
Wand of Fear (4 charges) (1,680 gp)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
Potion of Gaseous Form (750 gp)
Potion of Haste (750 gp)
Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier (1,650 gp)
Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil (375 gp)
Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level) (750 gp)
Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level) (75 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm (700 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level) (1,000 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Fireball (375 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level) (525 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud (150 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Web (150 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Sleep (25 gp)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn takes the offered list and reads over it with some excitement. His mind reels at the idea of 20,000 gp or even just a share of it. "A very generous offer."  Not wanting to appear greedy he passes the list on and waits to see what others will say.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

"*Indeed, thank you Dirtan!*"

Kordunn looks over the list "*Hmm, if we chose the wand of stone shaping I believe I could use that to open up portals in stone walls, such as at the keep*."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

"*I could also use the invisibility sphere scroll to cover our entry*."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 9, 2007)

Another priest enters the hall, Kordunn reckognizes the man, as he comes closer.

_“Master dwarf, I just wanted to inform you, that your weapon will be finished tomorrow. We managed to speed the process up a little by delaying some less important task instead.”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

She takes hold of the list of items and begins to rack and stack their usefulness. This takes sometime however once she is done she walks over towards the Gnome Cleric and presents the group’s final offer. “This should do us nicely.” Stats Aylor, “Also, when can we expect delivery?” Asks the Dwarf. 

OOC: Go with the list that I posted in the OOC thread except take the small hand axe over the morning star as we have more small people than medium.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Another priest enters the hall, Kordunn reckognizes the man, as he comes closer.
> 
> _“Master dwarf, I just wanted to inform you, that your weapon will be finished tomorrow. We managed to speed the process up a little by delaying some less important task instead.”_




Kordunn bows formally "*Excellent news, my thanks. It will be useful on our planned rescue mission then. I will pick it up in the morning then*."


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2007)

Once the group is finished making their picks, Dirtan leads them into a small chamber at the side of the hall, where the items are currently stored. They take what they have chosen and distrubute the items amongst themselves for now.

_“Make good use of them. Phlan needs your help more than anything, these days. I will travel home with the next dawn,”_ Dirtan says. _“And be careful!”_

After talking a bit more with the bishop and Jade, the adventurers finally move out and back to their rented rooms in the inn, where they prepare themselves for the scouting of the castle.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Alright’ie boys!” Calls Aylor as the group makes there way back to the tavern. “So what’s de plan?” She waves over a round of drinks as the group piles around their table.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 3, 2007)

"Scouting. We need to know more about this castle." Selvaggio says as if the group didn't already know. "If we get close enough, I may be able to talk to some of the animals or plant life in the area for some information."


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2007)

"*We have a scroll that will grant the group invisbility for a short time as long as we stick close together, we can use that when we make our actual raid to get in and then fight our way out once we make the rescue.*"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“So we are recon’n during the day then?” Grumbles Aylor. “Sounds like a plan to me. When do we want to leave?”


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2007)

With the plans taking on a more solid form slowly, the adventurers head out once more into the ancient city quarters.

They pass the large wall, that shields the good people from New Phlan from the monsters that live beyond. The slums, that are inhabited by the poor folks, that are not quite like the monsters, but for various reasons, often crime-related, still cannot live in the safer parts of Phlan, have been crossed a while later, when the party enters the area of Kuto's Well, where they fought Norris and his mixed band of kobolds, goblins and orcs.

Further north, they know from Baran's old map and from Thunder's descriptions, lies the Podol Plaza, the merchant's quarter of ancient Phlan.

As they come closer to the area, the adventurers here voices... first just single voices, but soon they realize that there must be a gathering of some sort.


----------



## Krug (May 5, 2007)

Oog's attention is piqued. He ventures forward to see who's making the voices, and if there's any pockets to be picked!


----------



## Mista Collins (May 5, 2007)

Curious as to who would gather in this part of the city, Selvaggio continues forward to see if he can get a better view or listen.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2007)

Slowly moving on, keeping in the shadows and the small alleyways, the party finally gets a look of Podol Plaza. It looks just like a market place in one of the cities, there are some carts and makeshift market stands selling various goods, it's hard to make out what they sell, however. Crowds are moving between them, and there is some kind of wooden podium in the center of the plaza. They can see orcs and goblins, hobgoblins and kobolds, some gnolls and bugbears and even the occasional ogre or troll moving around just as if they were normal citizen. There are dozens of them. Everything is a bit rougher here, but all in all appears to be peaceful. The buildings around the plaza are in better shape than in the rest of the ancient city, but still the marks of time and the war are clearly noticeable.


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Kylest bites his lip thoughtfully as he considers the crowd of humanoids that have taken over the plaza.  He retreats back aways and whispers to the others.

"This isn't good.  Bad things happen when ever the dark races get that organized.  There's gotta be someone or something keeping them from each others' throats."


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

"*Is the podium for slave auctions? Could they be that brazen with prisoners this close to New Phlan?*" Kordunn's face reveals outrage and anger held under control.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Though the shadows do well in keeping the abrasive dwarf hidden, they do little in hiding her surprised reaction of the monstrous humanoid market place. “What in the nine hells is this?” Mumbles Aylor. “And how do we get around it?”


----------



## Krug (May 9, 2007)

"There is certainly nothing wrong in them being civilized," mutters Oog. The goblin keeps his eyes and ears peeled for opportunity, and bumps into any rich looking (and preferably stupid or drunk) looking humanoid to pick its pocket.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2007)

Kordunn feels a large hand on his shoulder, as Thunder tells him: "I don't know, but it wasn't here before..."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

"Should we worry about being seen?" Selvaggio says with a concerned look on his face as he eyes the crowd. "Word my have traveled fast about another group of the dark races that met their demise."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“What if we tried to play along? Maybe be brigands ourselves for a bit?” She asks if muffled tones. “Who knows, we might be able to learn a bit more about what we are up against.”


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Suddenly feeling like he could become lunch, Eldwyn puts up the hood on his cloak and considers the scene before him. "I don't like this at all, but I fear we must try to look as if we belong and make our way through."


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2007)

Thunder keeps himself out of sight behind one of the buildings at the edge of the place. No good idea to get spotted by someone who had seen him before, considering he is not exactly inconspicuous.

The rest of the adventurers slowly and carefully advances further and towards the edge of the crowd, not sure what to make of this gathering. They cannot see anyone standing on the podium yet, though it is somewhat apparant, that the spectators are waiting for something to happen on there.

Elmus (Oog) is a little more daring and even vanishes into the crowd.

[SBLOCK=Oog]As you brave your way through the spectators, you hear some of them speak about an auction, wondering whether the boss himself might visit to secure this powerful weapon that is being auctioned off here.

You also manage to steal a small purse containing some coins from one merchant-like fellow.[/SBLOCK]

A minute later, the 'halfling' emerges from within the crowd and heads back to the others.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Using the sound of the crowd and the over hanging shadows to her advantage, the brash dwarf attempts to move close to the stage area or even possibly attempt to move back stage. 

OOC: Move Silently and Hide in Shadows


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

Curios as to what is being auctioned off, Selvaggio keeps Intrepido close and finds a spot to observe the stage and make a quick exit if need be.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2007)

When Elmus (Oog) comes back and tells the others about some kind of auction taking place, the adventurers try to learn more about it. The other spectators do not seem overly interested in them, so it's easy enough to mingle with the crowd and listen to their talk (some of which they can even understand, some more that Elmus can translate for them).

_“... Do you think he’ll really show up — the Boss, I mean? ...”_

_“... Ah, I’m not surprised he’s wearing a disguise. I seen him once, and I’d wear a mask, too, if I was as ugly as him. ...”_

_“... He won’t come, He’ll just send somebody, maybe a powerful wizard changed into a goblin or something. ...”_

_“... I heard that one of the merchant’s helpers melted into a puddle of lard when he touched the thing. ...”_

_“... Disguise or no disguise, you gotta know who the Boss is: he’ll be the guy bidding the price up. ...”_

_“... The Boss has to buy it. He can’t let something like this get into the wrong hands. ...”_

_“... Muldoog saw it, and he says it has to be at least a thousand years old. ...”_


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Kordunn concentrates getting a sense for the power level of the evils around the party.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Very interesting, I suspect we qualify as the 'wrong hands', so I'd very much like to find out what all the excitement is about."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 18, 2007)

Intrigued by what is truly going on here, Selvaggio tries to listen to more conversation as he keeps his eye on the stage. Intrepido circles a few times and lays at his master's feet as he keeps an eye on any dangers.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 19, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Indeed, perhaps we might want to consider ‘participating’ in this little event. No?” Says Aylor in low malicious tones.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]As you concentrate on the surroundings, you feel evil everywhere around you; there are no particulary strong evil auras, however.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2007)

Still a bit unsure what to make of the whole situation, the adventurers stay to learn more about it. Listening to the humanoid chatter proves less inspiring than they had hoped, however, most of which could be learned there was quickly figured out; there's some sort of powerful magical weapon to be auctioned off and everyone around is wondering what it might be and whether the mysterious ‘Boss’ might have some special interest in it.

One thing is apparant, though. Noone here seems to actually know who this ‘Boss’ is, or have met him in person, but everyone respects (or fears) him.

A while later, there is a small commotion ahead. Some of the spectators on the other side of the podium move aside to let someone through. It's not possible to see who or what is heading towards the podium, yet.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

Kordunn restrains the urge to lay about him with spell and blade. 'Patience' he thinks to himself as things seem to be starting with someone approaching the podium.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

Still resting against the wall of a nearby building, Selvaggio sits there anticipating what might occur. Intrepido's ears perk up in a mimic of his master's anxiousness as the emotion is felt through their bond together.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Looking to his taller companions, Eldwyn asks eagerly, "What is it? Who's coming? Is it the Boss?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor attempt to make her way closer to the 'stage' in order to get a better view of main event.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2007)

Kylest stands his ground as the ripple of excitement passes through the crowd.  He scratches idly at his beard and considers the rumors floating around.  He mutters to himself as he thinks.

"Who would be auctioning off an item of such power if it really is that amazing?  And will it's power be enough to stop us from taking it if we need to?"

He hangs back as the others struggle for a vantage point, trying to maintain a view of an escape route, should it become neccessary.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2007)

Moments later, a rather brawny hobgoblin emerges from within the crowd and scans the surroundings. Following the obvious bodyguard is a middle-aged human with dark brown hair and a somewhat unkempt beard, wearing bright and colorful clothes. He climbs up onto the podium and begins to speak after taking a look around.

_“Welcome, welcome! Surely, you all wait for the auction to finally begin. I hope you brought some gold. Those who plan to bid on the item, best take a position near the podium, so I can see you. Would be a shame, if I overlooked your bid, wouldn't it? Yes, please, make some room for them. Come on!”_

A few select spectators from within the crowd now start to fight their way towards the middle. Amongst them is Aylor, who seizes the opportunity to get into a better position to observe. Most of the others only reluctantly give up their better spots, if at all.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling hangs back with Kylest unwilling to venture too deep into the crowd.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2007)

With Intrepido by his side, Selvaggio advances through the crowd to stand next to Aylor. Leaning in next to her, Selvaggio whispers something into her ear.

[sblock=Aylor]"If we need to, I'm willing to pool our money." Selvaggio says. "But only if it seems necessary to obtain whatever this item is."[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Kordunn watches the crowd, wary for signs of an ambush for those with gold who moved forward.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

The abrasive female dwarf agrees with Selvaggio and gives him a small nod of her head to show that she is ‘on-board’ with their current plan. She refocus’ her attention back to the stag and thinks to herself. _Hopefully it is something that can be used to bash some smug faces in._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2007)

A few minutes later, the auctioneer pulls a small wooden stick out of his clothes and raises it high for everyone to see. It's quite unspectacular, really, unlike his accompanying words.

_“Behold the power! With this mighty weapon, you will strike fear into the hearts of your enemies! I have seen it done with my own eyes!”_

The reaction of the crowd is probably not what the man was expecting, on the other hand, the item is not what most of the crowd have been expecting either, most likely, judging from their rough manners. There is some cheering and some applause, but much booing as well. Some groups turn away from the center, apparantly having seen enough for now, but most still stay around. It's not like there is much happening else around here.

_“Yes, it's a weapon you fools. A magical weapon, which only the masters of the mind can hope to wrench its awesome power from. But enough of that... let the auction begin. I'm asking for an entry bid of one thousand gold pieces for this item. Who will be the first?”_

Immediately a few hands rise and the price goes up to over three thousand in no time.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

Kordunn peers at the stick trying to determine if it bears any markings of an arcane nature.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]OOC: Whoops! Thought you meant to cast _Detect Magic_... 

It does look like it could be a magical wand. There are no markings or engravings to be seen from the distance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling risks a minor bit of magic to get a better idea of what is being sold. Is it sized to be a wand, rod or staff?

OOC: Detect Magic.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2007)

The item has the size of a wand.


[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]_Detect Magic_: The auctioneer doesn't seem to have lied about the item being magical in nature, and powerful as well, at least considering where you are. It bears a moderate strength magical aura. You cannot determine what school of magic it belongs to. You can, however, pick up a small number of faint auras from within the crowd additionally.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 13, 2007)

Patiently waiting so that some of the bidding slows down, Selvaggio takes a look to see the few remaining bidders, knowing that they are probably the ones who hold some sort of power in this area. Making a mental note of their appearance, Selvaggio turns back to the item for auction and discreetly casts a spell to better gauge the item's strength.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

Kordunn frowns, wondering if the party is squandering an opportunity to rescue prisoners while most attention is diverted over here.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

To his nearby companions Eldwyn reveals what's he's discovered, "The item is of some power, though I cannot determine its nature. I spotted some minor auras in the crowd as well. Nothing particularly powerful, but it is likely that anyone with magic is someone we should be cautious of." He points out as many as he can while remaining discreet.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking around the crowd, Selvaggio notices, that there is a strong correlation between the people pointed out by Eldwyn and the ones interested in the bidding. Not that this is unexpected.

After the initial bidding frenzy, the point has been reached where things are slowing down now, the bidders considering more carefully whether they want to take the next step up or not. The price has reached over five thousand already.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Awe that thing stinks!" Claims Aylor in a disappointing tone. Without so much of a second glance she leaves auction behind her and joins the rest of the group. “Awe lets get out of here! Its just a freak’n twig!”


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"It may only be a twig, but this little auction will tell us something about who has power in this community."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 26, 2007)

Watching Aylor head back to the rest of the group, Selvaggio still stands there eying the item. Whomever buys it might be a very interesting piece of information to obtain.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Kordunn will join Aylor in heading back to the rest of the group.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 10, 2007)

In the process of heading back to join the rest of the group, Selvaggio accidentally bumps into a few of the onlookers and apologies.

Once he reaches the group, he looks over his shoulder towards the auction stage. "I wonder what that thing does. Maybe we could follow the winner, it might lead us somewhere."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I wonder if they even know what it does? You'd think if they did, that would have been the centerpiece of their sales pitch." Eldwyn considers a moment. "We might disguise ourselves and offer to determine the nature of the object to gain the confidence of the buyer." He gives an involuntary shiver, "That might be closer than we really want to get to whoever buys it though."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2007)

As the bidders becoming more reluctant to go higher, a man emerges from the crowd and heads towards the podium in the center of Podol Plaza. He has dark hair, a full beard and is wearing striped pants, a long, brown tunic and has a pendant of a blazing star hanging from a chain around his neck. He exchanges a few words with the auctioneer, who then hands over the wand to him. The crowd watches the exchange in silence, as the man carefully examines the item. He hands it back, afterwards, shakes his head slightly and then turns around and heads down from the podium and back into the crowd.

There are only a few more raises now, and the price goes to five thousand and seven hundred as noone seems willing to go any higher.

_“Five seven? Going... Anyone wanna give me five eight? Going... Five seventy-five? Nothing? Ok... GONE!”_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Drat! Do we follow the winner or go after that guy with the star pendant?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2007)

"I've never see a pendant like that. I wonder if it marks a sect or faction of some sort?" Selvaggio says as his eyes follow the man. "He obviously wasn't impressed with the item, he appeared to scoff at whatever it is."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

"*I say we return our attentions to our original objective*."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling nods a little embarrased at having become distracted from their objective. "Indeed we are here for something more important. A life may be at stake."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Agreed!” Stats Aylor. “Let them scrap for their puny stick! We have bigger fish to fry!” She says eagerly. And with that she motions the group to move onto the prison.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Not one to argue with the general consensus, Selvaggio leans down and scratches Intrepido behind the ear real quick before following the others.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2007)

As the group decides to slowly seperate themselves from the crowd and head back to where Thunder is still waiting for them, a powerfully-built hobgoblin dressed in well-kept chain armor accompanied by an elder haggard woman heads up onto the podium; apparantly the winner of the auction.

Apart from him there have been four other bidders, which were wealthy enough to keep the price up, one of which was the mage who examined the staff earlier. The remaining three, a gnoll with a human skull for a helmet and wrapped in rich furs, a human woman in comparably modest leather clothing and a wide hooded cloak, and a goblin, who was a bit difficult to see, thanks to his small size, but also looked to be a bit wealthier than the average spectator; he was wearing some kind of bright red cloak, though.

Some of the spectators turn around to move away now, much like the adventurers do, while others still stay around and watch.

In an alleyway out of sight of the Podol Plaza now, Thunder asks about what they learned and gets a quick summary of what was going on there. Then the question comes up, how they want to proceed with their planned rescue of Amber now.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2007)

In a low voice Kordunn gets to the point. "*We see the castle and its defenses, if the opportunity is ripe we use the invisibility magic to enter and find Amber then fight our way out if needs be. If we don't need to use the invisibility going in we can use it to cover our escape."*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2007)

"Agreed." Selvaggio says with a simple nod.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2007)

Taking a route along the edge of the plaza, the group gets into position to watch the castle guards. The gate is open, but still guarded by a large number of humanoids of small to large stature, as usual. The big wall surrounding the castle area is patrolled by a large group of guards, consisting of four humans (two of which could potentially be spellcasters, two are more heavily armed), two bugbears, four duergar and two giants as the adventurers are able to discern from afar. There doesn't seem to be any other patrols on the wall, so it might be possible to sneak past them using the _Invisibility_ scroll.

As they watch the wall, the adventurers here some commotion from Podol Plaza. As they turn around to take a look, there is a large sphere of darkness near the crowd of spectators. Most have turned to look after the person who just came out of the sphere, running towards the south, it seems to be the mage who has earlier been seen on the podium examining the wand. Some of the others charge after him, while most just stand there watching the spectacle or just being unicersally confused about the incident.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"What the..." Eldwyn is as bemused as most of the crowd.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Determined of purpose Kordunn says "*A distraction, good. Lets take advantage of it. Stay within 10 feet of me once the spell is cast and hold off making attacks until needed, they will break the invisibility*." If the party is unobserved and there are no objections Kordunn will cast invisibility sphere and then head in with the party.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, better to get in while we have some distraction." The halfling checks to make sure his gear is secure and moves within the area of the spell.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2007)

Watching the guard patrol for a short while, the adventurers realize, that they only patrol the wall seperating them from the castle's courtyard. For a moment, the thought of going over one of the other walls crosses their mind, but then again, falling into the river would spell certain and furthermore very ugly death, so that thought is quickly pushed aside.

So they wait until the patrol has passed the point, where they have seen some cracks in the wall and where some trash and debris piles could assist them with the climbing, and gather together to let Kordunn read the scroll.

Kylest volunteers to go up first and secure a rope, the dwarven scout is a good climber and thus the most reasonable choice. Of course, the whole group cannot wait long before following him, since the radius of the spell is only so long and they need to keep close together in order for it to keep working.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Up and over then."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Having been trained in being able to fall from high places unscathed, Aylor opts to go over next. Once on the other side she helps the others with getting over the wall. 

OOC: Hey Thanee did you ever get the chance to update our character sheets?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2007)

Knowing how difficult it will be to get Intrepido over the wall in a hurry if they need to flee the same way, Selvaggio kneels down points to a near by alley way and commands his companion to stay. "I will return. If the need arises; defend yourself."

Once Intrepido moves away, Selvaggio climbs the rope.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2007)

Intrepido vanishes between two ruined houses, waiting for Selvaggio's return.

It proves a difficult task to climb the wall while staying close enough to Kordunn to keep the invisibility shrouding them from their enemies' vision, but the adventurers manage to get on top of it and back down on the other side.

They slip between some of the stone buildings surrounding the castle, watching the guard patrol come back after a while. Having taken the rope with them, there is no trace left of their trespassing, and so the patrol moves by as if nothing had happened. So far so good.

The inner walls, seperating the castle from the outer yard, where the adventurers are now, and where the cells are also located, are not in best shape but still sturdy and resilient enough to withstand quite some force. Behind them, the courtyard is overgrown with thick and thorny vines, enclosing the castle and giving it a bizarre look.

Thunder informs the others, that the cells are located at the north-west corner of the castle, while they are now south of it. The closest buildings seem deserted. Only one of them looks like it is in use; a laundry of some sort, apparantly. Looks like even the monsters here have at least some sense of fashion and hygiene.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Silently she motions the group towards the castle’s laundry facitility. Her hope is to find something that they could use against the guards. Like a uniform or even better, a key! If only her skill in charades was as equal to her mouth.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling's trusty mount, Rover, scampers off to join Intrepido. Eldwyn busies himself trying to keep quiet and keep pace with his longer-legged companions.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2007)

Assuming others in the group are more accustomed to being stealthy, Selvaggio maintains as much silence as he possibly can while following the others.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Though it takes him a bit to figure out Aylor's intent from her miming until she tugs at her shirt and then points to the laundry, Kordunn does piece it together. He shakes his head no and whispers "*The clothes won't be invisible unless you put them in sacks you are already carrying, there won't be time to change into disguises if we need to break the invisibility to fight, let's head in while everything seems deserted*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2007)

After a short exchange of whispers, the group follows Kordunn's directions, seeing how the disguise won't work too well together with the invisibility from the spell.

On their way westwards along the yard outside of the castle, they soon hear the rythmic sound of metal beating on metal, which can only come from a smithy. They pass the building soon after, when they reach the south-west corner of the castle perimeter, with some more deserted or closed buildings on the way, one of which seems to be a charcoal stack for the smith.

Turning north, they can see along the whole two-hundred and fourty feet of the sturdy wall surrounding the castle. Somewhere near the northside a large gate can be seen from here, leading inwards. Opposite of it lie the barracks where the cells are located. Along the west side of the outer yard are more buildings; about halfway to their destination one of the buildings clearly seems to be a chapel dedicated to the Black Hand, Bane.

Also in the north, the adventurers make out a small group of six man-sized guards, apparantly patrolling the outer yard and coming southwards into their direction. They have a pair of four-legged beasts about the size of a large wolf with them, who sniff at various places as they move by.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 8, 2007)

"Where exactly are these prisoners?" Selvaggio asks as he leans in closer to Thunder.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2007)

Thunder explains, that the barracks are split into three parts, which are in the same building, all in all about twenty by sixty feet large. He has only seen the inside of the center part, where he was and Amber probably still is kept in a row of cells north of a large guard room. Supposedly the part of the building closer to them has sleeping places, while the smaller part along the north-side of the barracks is a lavoratory. Those are right next to the cells, but the walls between them are sturdy. There is also a wall seperating the cells from the main guard room, so you can't see them directly. As far as he knows, a number of guards, maybe half a dozen, were inside the building at most times.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Aylor*

Aylor motions towards the uncoming Orc guards, back towards the group and then towards to the Chapel. She figures if there is a possibility of causing a commotion it might serve them well to have it in a not so visible location. If luck was with them, they on coming gaurds might miss them all together.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

Kordunn nods and moves the invisible group over to the chapel, focusing for a moment to sense hidden evils before the group enters.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

Following closely behind, Selvaggio continues his attempt at being silent.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling nods his agreement and makes his way toward the chaple in a huddle with the others.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2007)

The adventurers hurry over to the side of the chapel, staying close together as they move. While they wait for the patrol to come closer, they hear soft chanting from inside the building; there are at least three different voices to be made out. They wait for a few minutes, but as nothing comes their way, they go back to the corner to take a look.

Near the barracks, the two beasts can be seen, bound to some iron ring and squatting in front of the entrance now. The patrol is out of sight, probably inside the barracks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor turns to the rest of the group and shrugs her shoulders as she unsure of what to do next. Any attempt to move past the Barracks will undoubtly alert the wolfs. If only they could somehow distract the wolfs long enough for them to move past without raising the alarm.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

Kordunn whispers, "*Anybody have meat they can toss for the wolves to focus on while we pass inside?*"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Loath to leave the protection of the invisibility behind, the halfling hesitates for a moment and then begins his spell casting. His voice has the soft tones of a lullaby as he sings the incantation. 

OOC: [sblock]Sleep spell, if only one goes to sleep he'll recast, if neither sleep he'll hide in shadows and pray.   [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

Kordunn quietly cautions the others. "*Remember, only the individuals that make attacks or stray too far from me will become visible, the rest of us are still hidden*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2007)

As Eldwyn casts his first spell, the halfling presses himself against the corner of the building. Soft chanting can still be heard from within. As he finishes the incantation, one of the guardian beasts slowly sinks to the ground asleep. Hoping for the best, Eldwyn immediately repeats the process, and with success, the second creature is also dozing off.

With both of the beasts down, it will be a lot easier to approach the barracks and thus the prison undetected. Only Eldwyn has to worry about being seen now, as the invisibility had worn off with the first spell he cast.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

Eldwyn will do his best to cover himself with his cloak and look like just another goblin as they move toward the prison.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

With the pups sounds a sleep the coast is now as clear as it is going to get. Quitely, Aylor motions with her hand for the group to 'move-out'.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Unencumbered by metal armor, Kordunn moves forward quietly with the group.

[SBLOCK]I believe Kordunn has mage armor going, if not he will cast that quickly before we enter[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2007)

The group quickly moves onward, while Eldwyn keeps to the shadows, heading towards the barracks. As they stand before the building, they notice how rundown this place is, but apparantly and according to Thunder the guards live here and also the prisoners are inside. The building itself is positioned between another, smaller house to the south, which appears deserted, and some lavatories on the north side. There is only one entrance to the barracks, which are about thirty feet wide and twenty feet deep. Inside are sleeping places for eight guards, according to Thunder, and considering they just saw six humanoids enter, it's likely that their full numbers are now inside. Rough voices can be heard from within, they sound pretty bored. Not much happening here on a common day, most likely.

On the other side, east of the barracks, a large gate leads deeper into the castle. It is closed and no guards can be seen right here. About thirty feet to the north, the outer yard turns eastwards around the castle.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Kordunn whispers to the visible halfling "*Eldwynn. Do you think you can make it over to the prisoners without drawing undue attention or do we need to take out all the outside guards before progressing in*?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn shurgs, "I don't think one little guy like me will appear to be much of a threat. I'd say we press on and hope I am ignored."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Kordunn nods, then realizes the halfling can't see him "*Agreed, let's go*." and leads the way for the invisible party towards where the prisoners were being kept.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Aylor also gives her approval and moves with the group as they make thier way towards their destination.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

Kordunn scans around as Thunder corrects him on the fact that the prisoners are in past the barracks. "*Ah I see, then we must overcome these guards first. Eldwynn another sleep spell might be a good opener, and more of us may need to become visible and assault them with surprise*."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"I have just the lullaby in mind then. Shall I just walk in and toss the spell?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Finally!" Whispers Aylor as she quickly cracks her knuckles in actipation. "We can go crack some skulls!". Aylor moves to the front of the group and waits for the signal to begin the beating.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

"*No Eldwynn. My understanding is that it is a long casting spell but that it is a burst, you can cast it from outside unmolested if you have an opening to a target area. Its magic will then burst outward even to places you cannot see. That will be our signal to burst in and deal with those unaffected*."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Eldwyn*

"Very well, I shall cast the spell and then enter. Those inside who do not fall prey to my spell should find little threat in my presence, and that should give the rest of you a chance to move in while the door is open. Do try to be quiet. I'll cover the noise as best I can."  Eldwyn begins his spell as soon as he finishes he takes warsling in hand under cover of his cloak and walks in. As he opens the door wide he stops just inside the room and has a brief coughing fit to help cover his companion's entrance. Finally, as soon as his companions become visible he will use the sling.

OOC: [sblock=Thanee]I will be off line until Monday please npc Eldwyn for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2007)

Eldwyn find's a small hole to peek through, and judging from the voices he tries to find a good spot to cast his spell to. Though dampened by the still-closed door, the sound of bodies dropping to the ground can be heard and without hesitating, the halfling pulls the door open and walks inside, seeing into the faces of three rather surprised-looking hobgoblin guards sitting around a table with two more who apparantly just dropped from their chairs. There's one more chair, which is empty. The guards' weapons are leaning against the wall opposite to the entrance. On the table, a small pile of polished bones and a number of coins can be made out between a few bottles and a number of mugs.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2007)

*1348 DR, Day 11 of Mirtul (spring) - early afternoon*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 2, 2007)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Surprise Round

Fighting the temptation to just let fly with his sling, Eldwyn holds the door open for as long as he thinks he can get away with it, and then moves forward slowly. "So, is this where I come to bail my cousin out? I've brought plenty of gems. You do take stones don't you?" He speaks loudly and with a slight slur of drunkenness.

The hobgoblins are taken quite off-guard, apparantly unsure what to make of this. In the face of one of them, Eldwyn can notice greed, as he mentions the gems, though.

While the hobgoblins are distracted, Kordunn moves forward so that the center of the invisibility proceeds in with the party as they press in on the surprised guards.

Sticking close enough to the others as not to break his cover of invisibility Selvaggio steps into through the now open door.

While her allies are piling into the room ahead of her, Aylor waits to see where there is an opening and then begins to deliver the pain. She dashes through the door and lets her fist fly towards the first hobgoblin she can reach, but one of the chairs get in the way and she misses her mark. With the sudden appearance of the dwarf, the hobgoblins snap out of their distracted state and reach for their weapons.

Kylest and Thunder, seeing that it is already getting rather crowded inside, decide to stay guard outside of the barracks, flanking the door from both sides.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Invisibility Sphere_, _invisible_
Kylest - unscathed, _invisible_
Oog/Elmus - unscathed, _invisible_
Selvaggio - unscathed, _invisible_
Thunder - unscathed, _invisible_
Hobgoblin I, II, III - unscathed
Hobgoblin IV, V - unscathed, _asleep_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2007)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

The hobgoblins, despite being quite surprised by the attack on their barracks right here in the heart of their territory, are quick to react, standing up and having their weapons in hand by the time the adventurers press forward.

Moving towards the table, Selvaggio hops on top of it. Using it as a tactical advantage he swings his club at one of the hobgoblins; his hatred for the race showing on his face. He hits the guard hard on the head from his elevated position, and the hobgoblin staggers for a moment.

"*You are outnumbered and outmagicked. Surrender now!*" Kordunn gives the remaining guards an ultimatum. Aware that if he personally attacks he will break the invisibility for all, the dwarf hesitates for a moment, but when the hobgoblins do not seem to comply, he steps forward and punctures the guard, Selvaggio has hit already, with his ranseur, effectively pinning him against the opposite wall.

With their invisibility broken, Elmus (Oog) has no reason to hold back and fires a blast of eldritch energy at the same hobgoblin, putting him out of action.

As Eldwyn can see most of the party now, he lets fly with his sling, hitting the center guard with a stone.

Aylor slaps both her knees and elbows before pointing to each of the surprised Hobgoblins with a deathly smile. "Lets Dance!" She grumbles before lunging into a flurry a tornado of deadly elbows and knees, hitting her opponent twice and wounding him heavily.

Since their protection from being seen has ceased, Kylest and Thunder now head inside the barracks as well, not wanting to attract further attention for now.


*Status:*

Aylor - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Thunder - unscathed
Hobgoblin II - lightly wounded
Hobgoblin I - moderately wounded
Hobgoblin III - dying
Hobgoblin IV, V - unscathed, _asleep_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2008)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Despite being outnumbered and having been offered to surrender, the hobgoblins seem determined to fight. Apparantly there is something they either fear or respect more than the adventurers, that keeps them going, since a normal opponent would have realized by now, that it is nothing but suicide.

The hobgoblin that is still entangled by Kordunn's ranseur swings towards Selvaggio, who's standing on the large table, but the ranger easily leaps over the blade as it whizzes past below him. Aylor is attacked by the other guard and this one manages to score a hit, but it's so weak, the ferocious dwarf barely notices the scratch.

Taking a slight step on the table towards the other hobgoblins, Selvaggio attacks with both his sickle and his club, hoping to end this quickly. Driven by his antipathy towards these foes, the human cuts his opponent down with two well-placed strikes.

Kordunn sees little room to maneuver to bring his enchanted ranseur to bear, so he strikes the nearby hobgoblin with his spiked gauntlet instead, the attack misses its mark, however.

Eldwyn sends another stone flying at the hobgoblins, while Elmus (Oog) looks for an opening to aim another of his eldritch blasts against him. In addition Aylor continues to fly into a whirling tornado of knees and elbows, attacking the 'lucky' hobgoblin that stands in her way.

Under the whirlwind of attacks, the last hobgoblin guard goes to the ground, where his two sleeping buddies and the others have already found their place.

*Battle is over!*


*Status:*

Aylor - scratched
Eldwyn - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed
Kylest - unscathed
Oog/Elmus - unscathed
Selvaggio - unscathed
Thunder - unscathed
Hobgoblin I, II - dying
Hobgoblin III - dying
Hobgoblin IV, V - unscathed, _asleep_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

If there are no objections from the group, as she searches the bodies of the hobgoblins for anything that might be use, she also finishes off the sleeping hobgoblins. “No sense in leaving them around to sound off the alarm.” She mumbles. 

OOC: I thought it was funny to see that this fight began almost exactly three months ago.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 19, 2008)

Hopping off the table, Selvaggio helps the dwarf search for anything they might be able to use. He doesn't say a word when she finishes off those who were asleep.

"Thunder, do you know the best place to go from here?" Selvaggio says as he turns to the mammoth of a man in hopes he can recall being here.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Not objecting, but not comfortable doing it himself, Eldwyn let's others deal with the sleeping hobgoblins. He spends his time recovering his skiprock and listening at the door.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2008)

Thunder just nods his head towards the opening to the north, which leads to the cells. As the adventurers move on, after dealing with the sleeping hobgoblins, they see four fairly small cells along the northern wall. Only two of them have prisoners in them, a human woman and a half-elven man, both are in pretty bad shape with multiple bruises and obviously malnourished. From the descriptions, Jade has provided, it's clear, that the male prisoner must be Amber. It's no problem to find the keys to the doors and open them.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2008)

Eldwyn offers the prisoners rations and water. "Ambar? Jade asked us to find you." Eldwyn uses his healer skills to determine just how bad off they are. He casts cure minor wounds on both of them. "Do you feel well enough to travel without additional healing?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor remains on guard by prison entrance from the barracks. From a dark corner she strains her eyes and hears for the slightest clue of danger.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to have located Amber, Selvaggio keeps an eye on the door in case more guards decide to show up, allowing the others to tend to the two prisoners.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2008)

The prisoners are weakened, but capable of walking by themselves, and after some food and water and the application of Eldwyn's skills as a healer, they are doing ok for now.

_“Jade? My sister is here? I can't believe that I will actually get out of here... thank you so very much!”_ Despite his weakened state, Amber does appear like a capable half-elf, especially with some rest and when he gets back to his old strength.

The woman then speaks up... _“You have my thanks as well, my saviors. Have you met Indel by chance? He still lives in the old city. He must be looking for me already. He must... I'm so sorry for the others, the two that were with me when we ran into the gnolls. They didn't make it. But Indel will be looking for me. Indel, my love.”_

Aylor cannot spot any patrols outside. Seems like their little operation here has gone unnoticed yet.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor quietly returns to her friends by the prisoners and whispers, "We must hurry. The brutes have not detected us but there is no telling how long that will last. Unless we can pull off that same invisible trick, we might need to find another way out."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"We need to make haste. We managed to pass well enough while we were outside the keep. The hobgoblins had some weapons if either of you feel you can fight."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2008)

*Kordunn Asteroth, Spellord.*

"*We will get you both back to New Phlan. If there are no other prisoners here then we will head straight back until you are safely behind the walls of the good city*."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2008)

Selvaggio takes a quick peek outside to see if anymore gaurds are approaching.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Perhaps one of the other scrolls we picked up can help us. Didn't one read about walking through stone?" Asks Aylor.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2008)

There are no guards to be seen in the immediate area, but the walls are guarded by patrols and there certainly are more humanoids living here than you have seen so far; some have been in the nearby chapel most definitely. The gate is also well-guarded and it would be suicide to head there. Of course, most guards will expect something to come from the outside, which is one advantage in this current situation.

Both prisoners have no formal training in martial weapons like the hobgoblins' longswords, only in a very small selection of arms, but the woman, who introduces herself as Carla, is capable of fighting unarmed following the way of the empty hand much like her love, Indel, who had trained her.

Amber is a somewhat experienced druid and as such able to transform himself into an animal, which would allow him to get away from here easily now that he is free from his bounds. Unfortunately, lacking the proper materials and preparations, he cannot cast any spells currently.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"I think we need to try and get over the wall somehow. I expect we could take down a few guards with well placed missiles and spells. Should we try to create a distraction? Start a fire or something?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 5, 2008)

"Any distraction would be good." Selvaggio says, waiting for any other suggestions.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

"How about setting fire to the church? That should definately draw some attention?" Pipes the eager dwarf.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

"*I can create a magical webbing that is flammable. If we have need I can use the arcane scroll of fog to create some cover, though that might be best once we are past the wall*."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

“Excellent! Then here’s the plan. We head back the way we came. Once we get to the church, we web shut the front door and set the church a blaze. As the rests of these bastards try to save their burning trapped friends, we escape through the front gate with the cover of fog.” Says the short female dwarf with a hungry look in her eyes. “And if we are lucky the blazing church will burn to the ground with everyone still trapped inside.”

“We all in agreement? Good! Then lets move out!” Says Aylor as she moves towards the exit.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Not entirely sure this is the best idea, but eager to get moving, Eldwyn follows.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2008)

Kordunn agrees to do his part to torch the profane temple.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2008)

With the next steps decided upon, the group sets out to the nearby temple. The chanting from inside can still be heard. Elmus (Oog) informs the others, that he quickly scouts ahead to see if the gate is open and skillfully sneaks along the shadows of the nearby buildings, while the others prepare to set the humanoids church to fire.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling lends a hand any way he can and keeps a sharp eye out for trouble.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2008)

Kordunn prepares to web shut the main doors of the temple.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 10, 2008)

As the others are doing what they can to start the church on fire, Selvaggio keeps an eye out in the other direction in case they are spotted.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

Aylor, in a world all of her own, prepares the torches.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2008)

When Aylor has finished her preparations and is ready Kordunn casts his spell, securing shut the main doors.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 13, 2008)

The moments, the adventurers spent in preparation to coordinate their efforts, seem like minutes, hours, days, weeks even. But finally the moment has come.

Kordunn's _Web_ covers the entrance of the chapel and much of the roughly fourty feet long building in sticky strands, as Aylor brings forth the burning torch.

Flames erupt, while in the inside the chanting continues... at least for now.

The group of adventurers quickly hides in the nearby shadows, preparing their next move. Where to now?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

After seeing the flames catch, the halfing comments, "No time to roast weenies, shall we go back over the wall where we came in?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Aylor Creegan*

"Aye, they should be too busy putting out those out those them to be much of a bother for us." Comments Aylor as she helps the rest of the group with climbing the walls.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 15, 2008)

Trying to be as silent as possible, Selvaggio begins in his attempt to climb the wall, reaching out see if he can sense Intrepido through the bond they have. He wants to let his friend know that they are on their way back.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2008)

Not too keen to get caught near the chapel, the group of adventurers together with the freed prisoners makes their way along the outer courtyard, hurrying from building to building, from shadow to shadow, in order to reach the wall they climbed to get inside.

It doesn't take long until the first shouts can be heard. The fire has been noticed. The group is already past the route from the main gate as a group of guards comes rushing along from the south and quickly heads towards the chapel. Pressing themselves against the backside of a small building, the intruders avoid being seen.

Soon after they hear footsteps above. One of the wall patrols they have seen earlier also seems intent to reach the area of agitation.

_“The distraction seems to work. Good! Let's hurry, before they come back!”_

One after the other, they scale the walls, which is easy enough, and climb down on the other side, into Podal Plaza. Intrepido is already waiting there and obviously happy to see his friend and master back and unhurt.

Miraculously, their presence does seem to have gone unnoticed. There are still many humanoids on the Plaza, however. The earlier commotion has died down, but apparantly many are still confused about the sphere of darkness and everything and maybe a little paranoid even, as many are watching the surroundings with suspicion.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Pulling his hood low to shadow his face Eldwyn says, "We are well on our way, let's keep moving. I don't like the look of the mob." He slips into the saddle of his trusty steed.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2008)

"Yes, let's hurry. I am sure Jade would like to see her brother." Selvaggio says as from his knees as he is scratching Intrepido behind the ear. Standing, he starts to head towards the Shrine of Sune.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Kordunn continues his pace, pleased with their success so far. Rescued the maiden's brother, another prisoner, and caused damage and disruption to a temple to the Tyrant. So far so good.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aylor nods her head in agreement and moves with the party.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2008)

With only minor delays, as they avoid various groups of the brutal humanoids that are inhabiting this area of ancient Phlan, the party heads back towards the old fountain in order to continue into New Phlan.

On the way, when they are finally in a less threatening region, the woman they saved together with Amber speaks up and asks the adventurers to help her get back to her love, Indel. He lives in the monster-controlled parts of the old city, somewhere near the old textile house.

After some consideration, Selvaggio, Kylest and Thunder agree to escort her there, while the main party continues towards New Phlan to bring Amber to safety, as they have promised.

About an hour later, Aylor, Eldwyn, Elmus, Kordunn and Amber reach the main gate seperating civilized Phlan from the more dangerous parts they just traveresed, hoping that their friends will find their way back without further incidents as well.

The guards welcome the adventurers back in town and, of course, let them enter.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn is visible moved on passing through the gates. It seemed like their time in the enemy's territory went on for months. "We should find Jade as soon as posible. I expect she'd like to see her brother."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Kordunn Paladin dwarf*

"*Indeed, let us hie directly then to the shrine of the Firehair where she resides. Your sister travelled far in hopes of seeing you rescued*." Kordunn shudders in not fear but distaste "*Even across the open sea with us on a rickety boat to reach New Phlan. That is true family devotion*."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2008)

_“My dear sister. Always concerned about me,”_ Amber says with a hint of humor in his voice. He is visibly growing more cheerful, despite his still meager physical condition, getting back to Civilized Phlan. _“Not entirely unwarranted. I'm so glad you came to get me out of that wretched hole.”_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2008)

Kordunn leads the way to the Firehair shrine, if Jade is not there and there is nobody to ask after her then he will try the large temple where the party did their scrying and ask the clergy there.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2008)

*Family Reunion*

When the small band of adventurers finally reaches the Shrine of the Lady Firehair, their thoughts wander to the others still outside of the gates in the ancient quarters of Phlan; but they should be fine, they must be. Even though it seems to have been almost too easy, when they reflect on the infiltration of the castle courtyard now, they are well aware of the forces in the vincinity of the castle, and the dangers they have posed, and still do. At some point, they will have to do something about it, but not today. There are other, more cheerful things at hand.

_“Amber!”_

Jade immediately rushes towards her brother, hugging him deeply. Amber staggers a few steps before he manages to regain his balance.

The other human, who was chatting with the Sunite when the adventurers entered is taken by surprise of the sudden interruption of their conversation, but a subtle smile can be seen on his face now.

He is of average height with a rather small frame and dressed like a hunter. His tanned skin, the long brown hair and his bow further underline this appearance. With piercing blue eyes, he watches the scene from the small shrine.

Four adventurers have brought back the missing brother. Two dwarves, who could hardly be any more different, one with white hair and beard, a proud and noble demeanour, who is bearing a polearm and is dressed in fine, sturdy cloth, wearing no armor, apparantly, while the other, a woman of small height even for a dwarf and a rather light build, has black hair and light clothing, that do not hinder her quick moves much; except for her crossbow, she appears unarmed. Mounted on a large dog is a halfling in earthen-toned clothes and only lightly armored in addition to the small shield; he is armed with a flail and a sling. The fourth is another halfling, who stays in the back, wearing simple pilgrim robes and a partial mask on his face; his skin color has a greenish hue to it and makes him appear a bit sickly. Under his robes, the heft of a short sword can be seen.

Jade is so happy to have her brother back alive, she totally disregards their presence for now.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Eldwyn Halfling Bard/Cleric*

Eldwyn can't help smiling at the joyful reunion. There weren't too many moments like this in his career as a singer for the dead. He looks to his companions to gauge their own reactions. "We'll my friends I think we've earned ourselves a pint or two on this latest outing."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

The hunter walks forward as the Sunite embraces her brother and allows them a moment of peace. He approaches the mixed demi-humans and brushes aside his traveling cloak as he stretches out his leather-gloved hand in greeting.

"My thanks adventurers. I am an old friend of Jade's and got here as soon as I was able, but it appears I was too late to assist in the retrieval of her brother." the hunter says abruptly, before turning and walking back to his original place at the shrine, leaning casually against the wall, with his arms crossed.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The mounted halfling takes the offered hand and introduces himself to the hunter. "Eldwyn Bilbuckle, I'm glad we could help."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2008)

*Elmus*

The other halfling doesn't take the offered hand, but rather waves towards the stranger from behind the two dwarves and nods his head accompanied by a friendly smile. _“Hello! I'm Elmus.”_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

The white haired dwarf bows formally from the waist with dignity in greeting. "*Well met sir. I am Kordunn Asteroth of the Great Rift, follower on the path of the Spell-Lord. Fear not, there are many works in these lands for the stout of heart to set to right. More than there are hands to take up blade against the darkness. It is a brighter day now that we have been able to help the noble lady Jade and bring about this reunion*."

ooc for an image go here: http://www.lineage2.com/pds/official/screenshots.html?category=4#t1 and click on the second one, the white haired dwarf.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

"Jade has filled me on some of the details of what events have been transpiring in the area and it appears you and your allies have been instrumental in some of the headway being made. It appears I was too late to assist Jade, but perhaps there are more evils here that my bow and I can be of service with."  the hunter replies, casually rubbing his hand over his darkwood bow as he speaks as if drawing strength from its touch.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn addresses the hunter, "Indeed there are many targets for your arrows hardly a stone's throw from here. I expect that once we've had a chance to rest a bit and perhaps review our spoils we'll be going back into the old city. There is a particularly disturbing graveyard out there that needs some attention."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

"Ugghhh, I've always hated the undead, I've never met one that my arrows were that effective against. Accursed skeletons and zombies are foes that I distaste encountering, but if that is something that I can assist with, I'll put aside my displeasure" the hunter replies, with obvious disgust at the thought of approaching a graveyard.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 11, 2008)

"*There is also the words of the dead priest of Sokol Keep. Part of his divine charge was revealing to us the storehouse of lore from before the fall of Phlan. The undead of the graveyard did not seem to be marauding out and therefore are not a threat to the innocents of the city that must take precedence. I think it would do the city more good to recover the stores of its past and deny them to the debased servants of the Black Tyrant who actively seek its destruction. Every expansion outward strenthens New Phlan and that is the path I suggest we take for the good of the city*."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"Alas, I must put aside my own preferences for the good of the city. As you say, the undead seem to be staying close to home and thus are less a concern."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

Kordunn nods approvingly "*Let us plan that as our next move then after we identify our recent spoils.*"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

"When you are done identifying the spoils of battle, please come and find me, I'll remain around here until you're done. I am anxious to hear more about all that you've done for New Phlan." the hunter says with a wave.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"We have an inn where we maintain rooms if you'd like to join us."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

"Hmmm, that's a generous offer and one that I'll gladly accept. I think that an inn will be perfect. Is the inn near here?" the hunter asks.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

"We are staying at the Bitter Blade near the harbor. While not the finest accommodations in town the food is decent, the drink plentiful and the prices right. They tend to attract a some what disreputable clientele which only makes the place more interesting in my opinion."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

Scotley said:


> "We are staying at the Bitter Blade near the harbor. While not the finest accommodations in town the food is decent, the drink plentiful and the prices right. They tend to attract a some what disreputable clientele which only makes the place more interesting in my opinion."




"*I believe they have repaired the damage from the last orc raid*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2008)

_“My friends, I am such a bad host today. Forgive me for that. I'm so happy that you could find him... how can I only reward you for this? Ah, I know something that will surely help you. Wait a moment!”_

Jade quickly heads to a side area of the shrine, where she shuffles through a pack. When she comes back, she holds a wand in her delicate fingers.

_“Take this. It's a relict from my short adventuring career. Vallius might still know it, in fact. This wand is a potent healing device holding a spell that slowly heals the wounds of a whole group. You certainly need it more than I do. Please, take it as a sign of my gratitude and for the support of your heroic deeds here.”_


OOC: The wand is a _Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor_ (30 charges).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

Kordunn bows deeply to the Sunite. "*Lady Jade it was my pleasure to be of service.*"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"A most gracious gift lady, Thank You. I am just glad we could facillitate the reunion with your brother."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2008)

"*I am certain it will be helpful as we work to confront the evils that beset the city. With your blessing Lady Jade we will leave you and your brother to your reunion as we plan out our next foray on behalf of the city*." Kordunn will bow and take his leave then so the party can begin the process of identifying their latest loot.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

"I believe I will also take my leave, m'lady. Thank you again for your hospitality and if you need my help for anything further, let me know" the hunter says with a broad smile.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

With a bow Eldwyn joins the others. He will do his part to figure out what they have.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2008)

Together with the hunter Storm, the adventurers leave Sune's shrine and head towards the harbor and the Bitter Blade, where they have their rooms. After a long day full of perilous ventures and gratifying achievements, the relaxed chatter of the patrons is a welcome distraction. Some of the more shady folk present eye them with a predatory gleam in their eyes, but armed-to-the-teeth and with their growing reputation the adventurers have little to fear.

After a well-earned break, Eldwyn withdraws into his room in order to examine the magical loot they brought back, while the others discuss what they know about their next target - the ancient library of the sage Mantor - which, frankly, isn't all that much, yet.

Hopefully, the library still holds some of the knowledge that might offer them insight into what happened during the invasion and the fall of Phlan, that according to the former ghost guardian of Sokol Keep, the fallen high priest Ferran Martinez, was led by three unholy beings bestowed with wondrous powers by a magical pool, who were able to unite and keep the wild mix of monstrous and humanoid creatures in order. There must be a reason for this overwhelming army to have attacked Phlan and maybe knowing more about it will aid them in uncovering the mysterious "Boss" and defeat the remnants of the army that had conquered Phlan.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

After a brief prayer of thanks for his continued success. the Halfling delves eagerly into the magical trappings that the group has accumulated.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Setting his bow against the wall behind him, the ranger turns to the others at ther table and speaks in a low voice. "Well, I've just realized I haven't properly introduced myself. I am known as Vallius. What do you know of this library?" the hunter asks.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2008)

[smallcaps]*Mantor's Library*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Sixth Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring)*

The next morning brings news from the others, who have stayed behind in the old city quarters. Apparantly, they must have come back during the night or, more likely, during the earliest hours, since the large gate that seperates Civilized Phlan from the humanoid-infested areas, is closed at night. All you find is a scroll with a message.



> Delivered the girl. Found huge number of gnolls near the old textile house. Following kobold trails outside city now. Need some time free of the confinements here. Good luck, friends!




It's signed by Selvaggio, Kylest and Thunder.

During breakfast you realize, that Aylor and Elmus are missing. Looking up into their rooms does not reveal much, other than that their stuff isn't there, and asking around, noone seems to have seen them leave. Whatever it is, it probably won't come to surface until they reappear, if they do.

Since thinking about it doesn't really help, the three adventurers that currently remain from the group, Eldwyn, Kordunn and the newly-acquainted Storm, finish their breakfast and begin preparations to set out towards the old library.

Once on the way, they figure that they might as well pay the City Hall a quick visit.

Near the entrance, where the notes and missions are posted, the trio of adventurers sees a man currently reading the announcements. They also note, that a new one has been posted recently.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Emagor*

The man that you see reading the posted missions is about 6 feet and 1 inch tall, and weighs about 190 pounds.  His hair is brown, and his face is clean-shaven, and he has a habit of wearing gold spectacles while he reads.  When he's not reading, the spectacles are kept in a hard-sided case hanging from his belt.  (His eyes are fine, this is just an affectation of Emagor’s.)  Muscular, but quite slender, Emagor prefers to wear brightly colored clothes, his favorites being orange and yellow.   He wears no armor, but does carry a shield of gray metal, and a fine Longsword hangs at his side.  He also has two wands that are worn in a bandolier across his chest.  The bandolier is adorned with arcane-looking symbols and sigils.  He turns at your approach and says, "Ah, good, someone has come to help me to understand this. Where can a man go who wishes to adventure, but who does not know of any who wish to accompany him?  Is there a guild for such around here?  Or maybe you know of someone yourselves who is in need of a man such as myself?  Oh, forgive me, please, I am called Emagor, and I am skilled with both spells and the blade.
     You see, I have recently arrived here in New Phlan and my other plans don't seem to be working out too well.  My intention was to seek out the Mage Denlor and see what secrets I might be able to learn from him in exchange for my service as his pupil and helper.  But, evidently, he is either not interested in taking on an apprentice, or else he just doesn't like my look.  Whatever the case may be, I have not even been able to arrange an interview with him yet, though I have made it known that I seek him.  And, then, I saw these notices posted here quite by chance, and so I thought to myself that if I could associate myself with some other hardy souls that we might make a good go of some of this work.  After all, New Phlan _does_ _need_ us, you know."   And so, at great length, the man who introduced himself as Emagor _finally_ stops talking long enough to at least take a breath and let someone else get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

A halfling riding a large dog considers Emagor's words and opens his mouth a couple of times as if to speak, but he refrains as the human continues to speak. When silence finally settles, the halfling is caught off-guard and it takes him a moment to speak. His voice is surprising rich and powerful given his small form. "Well met Emagor of the spell and blade. I am Eldwyn dirge singer of Urogalan." The halfling is well built and wearing a chain shirt along with a shield painted with a dark hound. The little somber fellow is loaded down with weapons. "While their may well be a guild of like minding adventurers, we are an independent group. I cannot speak for my companions, but I for one would welcome another to our little band. We've had a fair bit of success in the service of New Phlan."  He seems rather more dour and serious than is the norm for his race, but his words suggest that he would be glad to have you join.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Emagor*

"Greetings and most hospitable salutations to you, Eldwyn, dirge singer of Urogalan!  And blessings of peace and prosperity be upon your family forevermore.  I would be most honored to accompany you, and lend my talents to the accomplishment of your tasks.  For a fair share of the resulting loot, of course."  The wicked gleam in Emagor's eyes when he mentions "loot" suggests that he is not, perhaps, as noble as he desires to appear.

OOC:  Visual Aid (Emagor) -->


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"We have found our excursions into the wilder parts of the city to be somewhat remunerative. I cannot promise that future missions will be as successful, but we do divide whatever spoils we find equally." Clearly, Eldwyn is not without his own desire for prosperity. "He gestures to the board, "anything good up there today? We've only recently returned and haven't checked the posting for a few days."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking over at the board, Eldwyn notices not one, but three new notes, each describing a mission offered by the council.

To the Missions...


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Not being bashful at all, Emagor chimes right in with, "Well, as you see, there are several missions from which to choose.  The most appealing one to me, from an intellectual standpoint, is the one concerning the council's desire to recover written records of the history of Phlan, but I wouldn't even have the first idea about how to begin locating any such records.  From a more practical standpoint, I think that anything we could learn about the poisoning of the Barren River would be extremely beneficial for continued life and good health in New Phlan!  I'm not overly keen on the idea of getting involved with any undead, if we can avoid that.  (Or maybe at least delay it?)"

*switching color 

OOC:  It ain't my fault this time!  I had a nice, concise post written, but my arm was twisted until I added more and more to it, and explained everything in tedious detail!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

"I agree that that the historical information would be a good choice, in part because we know where there is a library that still stands within the old city. We might well find out some information about the Kobold plot while we are at it. We might also collect some more ears." He says this last with obvious distaste.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2008)

*Kordun Asteroth Gold Dwarf Paladin/Sorcerer of Azuth*

The white haired and well dressed dwarf bows slightly to the man then straightens and responds "*Well met sir. I am Kordunn Asteroth of the Great Rift, follower on the path of the Spell-Lord. Our party has met with successes in the fight for new Phlan and indeed a holy ghost defender from the fall of Old Phlan has charged us with knowledge of a storehouse of old Phlan knowledge. I believe it is of import and wish to follow up on that quest, though the others are worthy causes as well. We are split at current with others chasing down humanoids and I believe another blade would not be amiss in our foray." *The dwarf has the military physique and bearing typical of dwarves but like Emagor he bears weapons only and no armor.


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"So be it, Kordun Asteroth of the Great Rift!  I would not presume to alter any plans that you may already have in place.  I simply ask to accompany you on your vernture, and I am grateful for you acceptance."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

The other human also greets Emagor, introducing himself as Storm. Other than that, the hunter keeps silent as the four adventurers head for the northern parts of Civilized Phlan, where the large gate seperates them from the ancient city quarters and their destination: Mantor's Library.

The guards greet them friendly, as they move past them and into the slums, where the folks reside who cannot afford anything else. Still the vincinity to the gate seems to offer them some protection at least, and they are clinging to it.

Past the slums comes Kuto's Well. An open place surrounded by ruined buildings with a well in the center. Further to the northeast, the large castle can be seen looming over the city-in-ruins, but that is not the way the party is going to take on this day.

Westwards lies another large building, not nearly as large as the castle, but its roof is visible already. The building must be at least hundred and fifty feet wide from what can be estimated. Between it and the adventurers' current position there's a number of smaller buildings, all in the same dilapidated state they can see everywhere around them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling rides forward on Rover his trusty canine mount watching for trouble. "That's our destination let's get moving."


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Very well, let's move along.  But is it advisable to move through the Old City this casually and openly?  Shouldn't we be taking more precautions for our continued good health?  Why, I remember when I was starting my studies to become a wizard.  My classmates and I all obtained our ponderous texts for the beginning of our arcane studies.  Most of the rest of them stored up their texts safely during the summer before classes were to begin and spent their time playing at darts or quoits or what have you.  But I began to delve within the depths of our texts, searching out some additional knowledge to help me in the year ahead.  And do you know what they called me, because of that???  Brown Nose!  Why, the very thought sets my blood to boiling all over again!  Anyway, that story was, I thought, pertinent in some way.  But I seem to have forgotten the point that I was trying to make."  His companions are relieved to see that Emagor is his usual pithy self.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2008)

"*Keep your eyes open, but yes, we proceed this openly here*." Kordunn will cast mage armor upon himself and keep his polearm at the ready. His finely honed combat instincts ready to catch an opponent charging him before he even consciously registers their appearance.

"*What magics have you prepared Emagor?"* the white haired dwarf asks professionally.


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor says, "I have prepared my  mystical darts of force, two different spells that will make my blade strike true, one to give me magical protection from blades, numerous divinations, one to bind our foes as a spider prepares her meals, and one to see things as if I was there when I am not there."

OOC: 0 — Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Arcane Mark, Light, Read Magic (S);
1st — Critical Strike, Color Spray (2), Magic Missile, True Strike (S);
2nd — Detect Thoughts, Web, Fireburst, Locate Object (S);
3rd — extended Unluck, extended Greater Mage Armor, extended Arcane Sight (S).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2008)

"*Very good. I too bear ranged attack magics for foes out of the reach of my ranseur. In addition I know a few rescue magics in case of poisonings or pit traps*." As the party proceeds Kordunn gestures at the areas outside the new city walls. "*The slums immediately outside the gates of New Phlan are outside the direct protection of the city and its guards, but they are the homes to numerous vagabond peoples and are relatively peaceable towards champions of New Phlan journeying out on forays against the humanoids. It is not until farther out that you enter the territory currently claimed by the humanoids and are likely to run into patrols of orcs, goblins, and kobolds. Under the banner of the Black Tyrant it appears that these miscreants are uniting. Across the river is a major encampment including a temple to the dark god that we have sallied against.*"


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"This is all good and very valuable information, Kordunn!  But I would know more, please?  For example, I am not at all familiar with this person whom you so eloquently refer to as 'the Black Tyrant."  I would hear more about him and how he figures into the story of our quest on behalf of New Phlan.  Also,  this 'dark god' that you mention, does he have a name that you feel comfortable speaking aloud here on such a glorious day as this?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2008)

As the party approaches the library, moving through the narrow alleys with debris and ruined walls next to them, Emagor seems slightly distracted suddenly.


[SBLOCK=Emagor]A weak feeling of danger comes through the empathic link. With the knowledge from past experiences, there seems to be no imminent danger to each of you, just right now, but potential danger closely ahead.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Ahhh, slow down, friends.  Let us take particular care as we proceed with our errand.  There are sinister forces on the move."  Emagor will also call softly to Peabody, "Stay close to me, Little One, in fact, just come here and ride on my shoulder."  When Emagor says this, a big iguana, that had been climbing along the alley walls near the party, perks up and leaps onto Emagor's shoulder, his gross, scaly dewlap waving with delight at being in contact with his master again.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> "This is all good and very valuable information, Kordunn!  But I would know more, please?  For example, I am not at all familiar with this person whom you so eloquently refer to as 'the Black Tyrant."  I would hear more about him and how he figures into the story of our quest on behalf of New Phlan.  Also,  this 'dark god' that you mention, does he have a name that you feel comfortable speaking aloud here on such a glorious day as this?"




"*The "Black Tyrant" is an appellation for the evil god of tyranny and strife, Bane. A major temple to that dark lord lies across the river. We struck it this week and succeeded in setting it afire before we made good our escape. I believe it is this church at least in part that is responsible for unifying the humanoids that plague New Phlan. Probably through supporting a powerful tyrant of a warlord of some sort who commands absolutely*."


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Well, then, in that case, if we can do so without provoking the wrath and retrubution of his Dark Lord Bane, why don't we just rid the world of this Pain in the Posterior Tyrant Warlord?  Seems a perfectly simple, straightforward, and highly effective solution to me!"  Peabody the iguana has arranged himself across Emagor's shoulders now so that he is in the optimum position to bask in the sun during his ride through the streets.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

The halfling smiles at their new companion's eagerness. "Perhaps we will. Let's just hope they post a reward for him first."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2008)

The iguana, that is now riding on Emagor's shoulders, is speaking to him. The language sounds strange and noone else even reckognizes it, much less understands what he is saying.


[SBLOCK=Emagor]Peabody tells you about maybe half a dozen big guys, bit bigger than you, with steel in their hands, standing watch in front of the huge house. He also thinks that he has heard someone or something move between the broken houses not too far ahead.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Peabody tells me that there are a half dozen armed men standing guard in front of the 'huge house,' whatever that means, and also that we are about to have company here!  He heard someone moving amongst the houses ahead."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"Be brave my friends, we've faced many foes and now with our new companions we will be even stronger..." Eldwyn drops a skiprock into his sling as he encourages his fellows. 

OOC: Bardic Music--Inspire Courage. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Oh, I'm not scared, Eldwyn," says Emagor, clearly resolved that his new companions will be utterly convinced of his bravery.  "I just thought that I should make the group aware of the situation."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2008)

Kordunn eyes the buildings as the party progresses, looking for people. "*I appreciate the warning.*" He stands ready with ranged spells should a humanoid foe present himself.

Those standing near the calm and professional noble looking dwarf feel inspired with courage to banish fears as well by his mere presence. 

ooc aura of courage gives +4 morale bonus on fear saves for allies within 10'.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

OOC:  Emagor takes a position where he and Peabody are well-within the auras of both the Paladin and the Bard, and he will direct them to move as necessary to manage this.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

Watching for danger, the party proceeds on their way.

About fifty to sixty feet ahead, Eldwyn notices someone sitting on the broken rooftop of one of the ruined buildings surrounding them. Storm notices the small humanoid, too, but it's too late to utter a warning, as the goblin already sends a tiny sphere of fire into their direction that explodes in a fireball among them. Eldwyn and Kordunn catch the full blast, while Emagor and Storm, as well as Rover and Peabody have a bit more luck, or unnatural reflexes in the case of the iguana familiar, since luck wasn't exactly having a part in catching some of the flames.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, _inspired_
Emagor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - unscathed


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring) - morning*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

Battle Map - Round 0-S

Eldwyn recovers from the fireball and sets his sling spinning and uses it to send a skiprock flying at the goblin, which hits a glancing blow, that barely wounds the small humanoid.

Storm quickly readies his bow and fetches an arrow from his quiver. The shot strikes true, but fails to penetrate, as an invisible force deflects it only inches in front of the goblin.

The goblin mage snickers, obviously pleased by his fiery attack and the weak return fire. He also yells something in his crude language.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, _inspired_
Emagor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - lightly wounded, magical protections


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2008)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Emagor casts a spell at the goblin mage, who soon finds himself trapped on the building's roof by a plethora of thick and sticky strands forming a web that spans much of the building he had chosen as his ambush spot.

Cursing in his crude tongue, the goblin casts another spell and vanishes.

Emagor reckognizes the gestures and informs his new allies about it: "Fear not, Friends, our friend the goblin mage is still right where he was, I reckognize those signs he was making as those used in an _Invisibility_ spell, so he can only remain hidden from our view while he refrains from taking offensive action against us."

"We're gonna have to get up there to deal with him properly. In the mean time I might keep him out of trouble." Eldwyn kicks Rover into motion and closes a little then he holds up his holy symbol and utters a short prayer. A loud booming sound erupts from the rooftop about where the goblin was last seen, followed by another goblin curse, even though he shrugged off most of the spell's effect.

Storm having no immediate target, holds back for now.

Kordunn keeps his eyes focused on the alley ahead, where he can hear footsteps already. Most likely the guards Emagor's familiar had warned them about. Between the fingers of the dwarf small flames flicker menacingly, waiting for the opportunity to get released.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, _inspired_
Emagor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_, _readying_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - lightly wounded, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_, _invisible_
Hobgoblin I - unscathed
Hobgoblin II - unscathed
Hobgoblin III - unscathed
Hobgoblin IV - unscathed
Hobgoblin V - unscathed
Hobgoblin VI - unscathed


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Emagor draws one of his wands from his bandoleer and stands ready to fire the wand where needed.

"Looks like this may be more of a battle than we originally expected!  What do you guys think about us forming up back-to-back to withstand the assault?  That may not be such a good idea, after all, though.  Let's decide where the weakest part of this circle of foes is going to be and make a concerted effort to punch through them quickly.  Does that sound better?"

Storm, likewise, has his bow at the ready and waits for an opponent to show himself.

The goblin mage doesn't provide that opportunity to the adventurers, nothing obvious can be seen or heard from the roof.

But it doesn't take long until the first hobgoblin guards round the corners of the ruined buildings. They wear chainshirts and carry longswords and wooden shields.

The first of them heads towards Emagor, Kordunn and Storm from the north, while another tries to pin Eldwyn and his mount against the nearby wall by moving around him. A third moves in from the south, directly towards Kordunn, and is welcomed by a ray of flame from the Azuthian. The fiery projectile hits home and badly scorches the hobgoblin, that continues moving forward only to run right into the dwarf's polearm and dropping to the cobblestone, unconscious, as a result.

Storm now fires two arrows into the direction of the first hobgoblin, one hits home and severely damages the humanoid, while the other barely misses Emagor's right ear.

Eldwyn would like to use his sling to skiprock a pair of hobgoblins, but being hindered by the nearby assailant with no simple way to retreat away from him, he decides otherwise, dropping the sling into his shield hand while drawing the flail from his belt the halfling knocks the weapon into the hobgoblins face, wounding him in the process.

Three more hobgoblins close in and take position near the adventurers. These are also clad in chainshirts, but carry a pair of swords each, a longsword and a shorter one.

The goblin mage seems to have decided that it's not the time to wait things out with two of his allies already down and becomes visible once more as three force darts fly from his hand and race towards Eldwyn, easily hitting him in the chest and punching through his armor, that is totally ineffective against the magic. While the halfling is still in the saddle, he feels the severity of his wounds now.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_
Emagor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - lightly wounded, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin I - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin II - moderately wounded
Hobgoblin III - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin IV - unscathed
Hobgoblin V - unscathed
Hobgoblin VI - unscathed


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

"*Pull back and heal yourself Eldwynn*!"

The dwarf gestures with one hand and webs similar to Emagor's spring up entangling the rear ranks of the hobgoblins but not the halfling or his mount. He then places his hand back on the haft of his polearm and points it at the nearest hobgoblin. "*Come on then you blackguard*."

The hobgoblin near Eldwyn is only marginally impaired due to the web's sticky strands and immediately launches an attack against the halfling, who manages to get his shield up right on time to deflect the blow.

Storm aims high at the roof, where the goblin mage is still lurking, and two arrows fly towards the small humanoid. Both are solid hits and take that threat out.

Seeing the situation coming under control Emagor heads to Eldwyn's side, drawing his longsword, while keeping the wand in his shield hand, and thrusts the pointed end towards the only hobgoblin that hasn't been caught by Kordunn's web, but fails to penetrate the humanoid's armor.

Eldwyn, knowing good advice when he hears it, orders his trusty steed back from his foe and prays for healing from beneficent hand of Urogolan. The halfling feels much better, after some of his wounds have been closed by the divine magic.

The hobgoblin steps towards Kordunn, trying to skewer the dwarf with his blades, but only manages to hit air. The other two hobgoblins struggle against the web, but to no avail.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_
Emagor - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - dying, unconscious, prone, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin I - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin II - moderately wounded, _entangled_
Hobgoblin III - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin IV - unscathed, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin V - unscathed
Hobgoblin VI - unscathed, _entangled_, _webbed_


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2008)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Kordunn moves back a step and brings his ranseur down hard upon the hobgoblin. The dwarf plants himself between the archer and the oncoming hobgoblin, a formidable defense for the man. The dwarven offense also proves formidable, as Kordunn thrusts the tip of his polearm deep inside the hobgoblin's chest, leaving him staggering and gasping for air for a moment.

The hobgoblin closest to Eldwyn and Emagor tries to follow the halfling, but the webs hold him tight and he doesn't get far.

Storm takes a step to the side to get a clear shot and loses two arrows against the nearby hobgoblin, who has already been critically wounded by Kordunn. One glances off the humanoid's armor, the other hits him in the shoulder and knocks him to the ground, where he lies in a small puddle of his own blood.

Emagor's eyes are blazing with fire and he stows his wand back in his bandolier grabbing his sword with both hands.

Eldwyn takes the hint and falls back, readying his sling again.

Their new ally then steps up towards the webbed humanoids and begins casting a spell. Flames begin to gather around Emagor.

Panic in his eyes, the hobgoblin lashes out and manages to hit Emagor with some luck, while he is still concentrated on his spell. The sudden pain catches the wizard by surprise and he lets his concentration lapse, losing the spell without effect.

The other two hobgoblins continue to struggle against the web, they are close to freeing themselves, but close is not enough. They remain entangled by the sticky web strands.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - dying, unconscious, prone, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin I - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin II - moderately wounded, _entangled_
Hobgoblin III - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin IV - unscathed, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin V - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin VI - unscathed, _entangled_, _webbed_


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Round 5*

Battle Map - Round 5

Kordunn hustles up to the side of his companion and uses his momentum to power another blow from his ranseur. The dwarf is a bit too careful, however, not wanting to have his weapon get stuck within the webs as well, and so fails to hit the hobgoblin.

The hobgoblin in turn tries to score another hit on Emagor, but fails as well.

Storm fires two arrows straight ahead into the web. One of them wounds one of the other hobgoblins, who are still struggling to get free.

Seeing what happened to Emagor, Eldwyn decides a little artillery is in order and makes use of his sling. The stone bashes the hobgoblin in front of Emagor badly and then bounces off to also strike the hobgoblin right next to him in a display of halfling agility.

Emagor, enraged by the hobgoblin's attack, attacks him as well. His sword striking true and leaving the now unconscious hobgoblin hanging within the web's strands.

The other two hobgoblins' efforts to get free bear no fruit. They are looking rather desperate now. If they had a torch they would probably set themselves on fire.


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_
Goblin Mage - dying, unconscious, prone, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin I - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin II - dying, unconscious, _entangled_
Hobgoblin III - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin IV - moderately wounded, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin V - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin VI - moderately wounded, _entangled_, _webbed_


[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Round 6+*

Battle Map - Round 6

With Emagor backing out of the reach of the entangled hobgoblin, the adventurers can now safely dispatch of the remaining two threats.

Kordunn thrusts his ranseur deeper into the webs to stab the remaining hobgoblin raider, while Eldwyn drops a stone into his sling and sends it flying and Storm keeps watch with his bow at the ready.

Soon, the humanoids are all unconscious and defeated.

*Combat is over.*


*Status:*

Eldwyn - moderately wounded
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued
Emagor - moderately wounded, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - moderately wounded
Kordunn - moderately wounded, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded
Goblin Mage - dying, unconscious, prone, magical protections, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin I - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin II - dying, unconscious, _entangled_
Hobgoblin III - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin IV - dying, unconscious, _entangled_, _webbed_
Hobgoblin V - dying, unconscious, prone
Hobgoblin VI - dying, unconscious, _entangled_, _webbed_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"We didn't come out of that too well. Maybe we should head back to the tavern and start again tomorrow? Otherwise I could cast some cures."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2008)

"*Please allow me to attempt some healing first. Let us then see how we fare. I have most all of my magics untouched this day and long to progress on our quest if it is not too imprudent to do otherwise*." Kordunn closes his eyes in brief concentration and he calls out an invocation to the Spell lord. His call is answered by a divine arcane angel spirit who helps channel and enhance the positive energy the dwarf summons to flow through his touch.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"We should at least search these monsters!  And I mean ALL of them, especially that mage up there!  We need to have something to show for this fiasco!"

OOC:  Sorry, wrong color at first! EEEK!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn steps aside to see what Kordunn can do first. "Yes, we can hope there is something of value to be had. That spellcaster was pretty advanced, so perhaps he has something good."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2008)

With the aid of the healing spirit conjured by Kordunn the worst of the wounds sustained by the adventurers can be healed. Once the webs have been removed, they can get to the bodies of the goblinoids that attacked them. Among the hobgoblins they find only their weapons and armor and a few coins, while the goblin mage does have a few more interesting items. There is a book, that Emagor easily identifies as a spellbook, a wand, and an amulet around his neck, which appear noteworthy. He also has some coins and a few gems in a small bag on his belt.

OOC: added to party treasure.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"What say you my companions? Do we continue or fall back and lick our wounds?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Emagor, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"We might as well continue, today is as good a day to die as tomorrow."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2008)

OOC: Who is still wounded? Just the familiars/mounts?


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I was hit somewhat, and perhaps a few others were, too.  Truly, I was too busy bleeding to really notice.  I did notice that Peabody was hurt some, though.  Heal him before you heal me, please?  Although Iam somewhat more durable than your typical wizard, my plan is to avoid swordplay whenever I can safely do so, as long as the group's overall well-being will not be compromised."


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"You know, I would like to stock up a bit on some scrolls before we go too far afield, because you never know when our lives just might depend on casting one more spell.  I will need to pick up some supplies, first though."

OOC:  Does Emagor know the location of a nearby place to obtain these supplies?  Better yet, does he know of place to obtain scrolls that have already been prepared?


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"And while I'm thinking about it, Eldwyn, your faithful steed looks a little bit haggard there.  Like maybe he needs to spend a few days lounging on a nice warm hearth somewhere, instead of traipsing around with us."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"Rover will be ready to continue after a little break I think." The halfling applies Jade's wand to both Rover and Peabody then turns to Storm and raises a questioning eyebrow.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Grateful for the healing attention to his familar, Emagor holds Peabody and rubs his belly lovingly.  "That Eldwyn's a pretty good ol' feller, ain't he, Peabody?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2008)

With just a single application of Jade's wand, Eldwyn manages to heal his trusted mount, Emagor's familiar and Storm. He notes, that this is also the extent of the wand's power, three targets per application.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2008)

"*We could either press on or return to identify this goblinoid magic. If we return we would wish to deprive the enemy of these hobgoblins' arms and armor. The day is young and I wish to bring more miscreants to a just end*."


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree!  I'm all for pressing onward to victory and/or certain death!  The Devil take the hindmost!

OOC:  Let's make our DM work to keep us alive and his game going!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2008)

"Then let us press on and see what knowledge is left inside these walls," Storm says. The hunter also thanks Eldwyn for healing his wounds.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2008)

Around the next corner, the front of the ancient library comes into full view. The building has withstood the passage of time rather well, even though the decay is visible here as well, just not as strong as in the surrounding area, where the houses are mere ruins today. The more keen-eyed adventurers also notice, that the left double door, one of two entrances that lead into the almost two-hundred feet wide building from this side, is slightly ajar.

Storm raises a hand, to signal the others to remain silent for a moment.

The hunter then turns to his allies and says: "I think there is someone inside. I can hear noises coming from that door. Sounds like whimpering."


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

OOC:  How far away from the building are we now?  Has Peabody detected any scent that alarms him?


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

OOC:  I'm assuming that you meant the building at the bottom of the map on the left, since that is the larger of the two buildings at the bottom edge.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.

After the spell fades and the webs vanish, Emagor will make his way to Z 14, and will see if Peabody detects any scent from that vantage that alarms him.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2008)

"*Let us move swiftly then to render aid if it is needed*." Kordunn will move boldly forward in the direction Storm indicates, kicking in a door if necessary.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2008)

It's not far to the nearest entrance and no kicking in is necessary either, since the door is already open. Peering inside, Kordunn notices the interior of the room is filled with rows of writing tables, some of them are toppled over, some are broken. Rotted mounds of parchment litter the floor. The door must have been barred from the inside, previously, but the bar has been removed and lies on the floor in the vincinity. The whimpering is now clearly audible for the dwarf as well, and when his gaze follows its direction, he sees a figure, the size of a human, huddled in a corner. The man doesn't seem to be in the best shape, and his clothing is torn and tattered. He presses himself further against the wall, trying to retreat from the shadow in the doorframe, begging for mercy with whispered words.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling rides up behind Kordunn intent on rendering aid.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will stay behind Eldwyn, entering if he does so as well.  Emagor will carefully observe the huddled form and watch for any clues that may be visible regarding the person's condition and/or intentions.  Are any weapons visible in the person's possession?

OOC:  Hell, yes, I'm paranoid!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

There are no weapons seen on the human. His eyes are wild and show that he is on the brink of madness or even beyond the line. His body shows recent wounds; multiple cuts, not deep, as if the intent was to inflict pain rather than kill. There are also blood stains in the vincinity around him.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor slowly and carefully moves a bit closer to the man, stopping when he is 15 feet away, with his palms spread wide in a gesture of harmlessness.  "Ho, Yon Vagabond," Emagor says softly, "Are you well?  Do you require assistance of any kind?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

_“No, noo, NOOO! Don't go there! Don't go on the hill!”_

Even without much healing knowledge, Emagor is reasonably sure, that this man does need assistance. Multiple kinds.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*



Thanee said:


> _“No, noo, NOOO! Don't go there! Don't go on the hill!”_
> Even without much healing knowledge, Trevor is reasonably sure, that this man does need assistance. Multiple kinds.



OOC:  hehehe, "Trevor" doesn't live in this campaign anymore.  Forward all of his mail to Rhun's address, please.

But, now, EMAGOR does feel reasonably certain of this.  "Fellows, can we do something, ANYTHING, for this poor chap?  Looks to my untrained eye like he needs a few cures and maybe an exorcism."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

Reaching over towards Emagor, the man weakly grasps his leg.

_“He is wrapped in fire, and so cruel!”_


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor gently peels the man's hands off of his leg and steps away from him.  "Stand fast there, Stoutheart!  We'll offer you what aid we are able, but first you must speak to us plainly.  What do you mean about 'hills' and 'fire' and who is so 'cruel,' okay?  Can you do that for me?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2008)

"*He needs the healing succor of a temple. But we must determine if others within need our aid as well, or if villains run amok.*" Kordunn states to his comrades. To the man he approaches and says with authority that demands an answer "*Are there others in here as well?*" The dwarf brings with him the bolstering aura of his faith that can ease the fears of those within its sheltering aegis.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"And while I'm thinking about it, we need to go back right this second and collect ears from those hobgoblin villains that we defeated, and that wry little sorcerer as well, so that we can collect the bounties for them later."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

_“The big one, the evil one. In the castle of flowers. He is not human, I tell you, not at all. He is coming, IT IS COMING!”_

Eyes wide in panic, the man screams and then passes out.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor whispers, "Shhhhhhhhhhhh!  He'll hear you!  How do you know he's coming?"  Then, realizing that the unconscious man can't answer him, ("Leave it to me to talk to a corpse.  Sheesh.") Emagor carefully and tightly holds his hand over the man's mouth to prevent any screams from issuing thence, and then, with his other hand, pours a small amount of water on the man's face hoping to revive him.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

The man leans back against the wall limply, his eyes closed, and doesn't answer.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Frustrated by the uncooperative unwashed man, Emagor takes long drink from his waterskin, wipes his mouth, and then stands there, arms akimbo.  "I have no more ideas to offer at the moment, except for the ears.  Shall we leave His Worship the Pontiff here and go whack some ears?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2008)

[smallcaps]*Elsewhere...*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *​
He presses his back against the wall, noting that it is still strong despite its decrepit appearance. _What happened? What was that thing?_

The last days race along his inner eye as he reflects upon the situation he got himself into, while he catches his breath.

It all began with the note, the proclamation. Riches and Fame, Glory. Two days ago he arrived by ship. He wasn't alone, other adventurers also heeded the call, others had already been there for a week or longer. There was much to do.

Hunting gnolls, that's what they said they would do. There were patrols of the humanoids often found near the old textile house. Goblins as well, kobolds, and others. Strangely these creatures wouldn't turn on each other. He accompanied them, his talents would be put to good use.

The apparition made him shiver, the terrible moaning, he lost his mind. It looked like a king, a crown on its translucent head. That is the first detail he recalls. It seemed... frightened? The ghostly creature ran away the same time he turned to get some distance between himself and that place, compelled by that terrible sound.

Soon he is back on his way, back to the place he left. The other two aren't there. Nearby he finds a sword, like the one carried by the human, and blood. Looks like they ran into something... and lost. But they were nowhere to be found. Damn! There was little he could do at this point. He had to go back. It wasn't safe out here, alone.

On his way Elrohas passes the large building they had seen earlier, which looks like a library. There are people in front of it. Two, a human in hunter's garb with a huge bow, and a halfling, mounted on a riding dog. Adventurers, like himself, what else could they be?

They enter the building through one of the large double doors...

* * * * *​


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

Stunned by the man's terror, Eldwyn finally gets his wits about him. He slips down off the riding dog and goes to the unconscious man's side. "Have a bit of compassion, this poor fellow has obviously seem something terrible. Let's get him to the temple." Eldwyn casts a simple spell to stabilize the man and looks to the other, bigger party members for help getting the man up. "Gather your ears if you must and lets get this man out of here." 

OOC: Cure minor wounds.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I've forgotten the proper procedure, actually, is it the left ear, or the right ear?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2008)

It takes a moment to get the man back to consciousness. He is a bit calmer now, but still seems rather mad. Thanks to Kordunn's courageous aura it is not difficult to convince the man to come with them instead of hiding in here. He seems to listen and even seems to understand, sometimes, but it's still quite impossible to really talk to him.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

"I believe it was the left, more importantly I think these big guys are worth 10."


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

With a grim smile, Emagor sets about retrieving the grisly trophies (left ears only, please) from the battle with the hobgoblins (and the goblin mage).

"Give me a hand and we can make short work of this macabre task.  Then we can see about escorting our 'guest' here back to more hospitable environs."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 30, 2008)

Elrohas moves towards the door the other adventurers entered, and stops short as the first exits, intent on his grisly harvest.  Not yet lowering his weapons - for not all those who seem to be adventurers are always friendly - he calls out softly in greetings.  "Hail, travelers, what is your business in these lands?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

A slender halfling with a hound painted on his shield answers in a surprisingly powerful voice considering his diminutive size."Hail traveler. We are heroes set on freeing old Phlan from the clutches of evil. A grisly business it is today. Seems these fellows," he gestures at the dead hobgoblins, "had some overdue library books and weren't inclined to pay the fine. What brings you to the library today?" He asks this last with a twinkle of mirth in his eye.


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Yes, and they just had overdue periodicals!  You should see how we deal with those who keep novels out too long, or, heaven forfend, reference works!   But any help that you can offer to us in our quest is greatly appreciated.  Welcome, friend." 

OOC:  I've already had to give up my usual darkorange words in favor of Scotley.  I'm not giving up yellow.  But, I guess two of us using yellow won't be too burdensome.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"I think I've done what I can, but this man needs the attention of a proper temple." He turns back to Elrohas, who seems less than impressed with he and Emagor's attempt at wit. "We're on our way to the new city, but I'd like to hear what you've learned of the old city over a mug and perhaps we can tell you a bit that you might find useful."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2008)

Elrohas thinks for a moment, then nods.  "I have become separated from those who I traveled with...and I do not believe it is likely I'll find them again.  I would be honored to join you in your trip back to the Temple, and tell you what I know."

OOC: Technically it's not yellow, it's gold


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*



Nac Mac Feegle said:


> Elrohas thinks for a moment, then nods.  "I have become separated from those who I traveled with...and I do not believe it is likely I'll find them again.  I would be honored to join you in your trip back to the Temple, and tell you what I know."
> 
> OOC: Technically it's not yellow, it's gold





"I regret that you have become lost from your fellows, or that they have become lost from you, whichever the case may be.  But, based solely upon my very limited knowledge of the Old City, I would say that your assessment of the odds for a future reunion is a very astute one.  In other words, 'They gone, man!  They just gone!'  But, we, likewise, are very honored to have you travel wih us, and I hope that you will find us to be pleasant and entertaining comrades, as well as able help in times of trouble."

OOC:  Well, if you want to get TECHNICAL about it, ok!   Yes, I see the difference now.  Actually, I thought that I might have noticed it before, but assumed that it was a hallucination.  And, before you ask -- yes, Emagor always talks this way.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"Actually, in the past we've had a little success rescuing those thought lost here in the old city. However, after our last visit to the local lockup, I expect they'll have better defenses in place."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2008)

After the mutual acquainting the adventurers, together with Elrohas and the madman they rescued from the library, move out towards the well in order to bring the man to the safety of New Phlan and the temple.

As they enter the place around Kuto's Well, they notice a lone figure moving towards the slums, where they are headed as well.

The man stands just a bit above average height. His breastplate is dark green, the color of an evergreen, but scaled as if it were part of some great reptile's hide. An olive drab cloak hangs from his shoulders, which in turn support the weight of a pack, a longbow, and a quiver of red-fletched arrows. Around his waist is a wide leather belt. From it hang a few pouches, a sheathed dagger, and a slender leather tube. His left arm bears a heavy shield constructed from dark wood. Scored into the wood is a carving of a unicorn rampant. Incongruous with his martial garb and bearing, his right hand holds a knobby wooden club. His leather cap, dyed dark green, hides his hair, but not his neatly trimmed, light brown beard.

_Could this be? Dryw!_

Elrohas immediately reckognizes his ally, one of the two he had lost during the incident with the ghostlike creature earlier.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 20, 2008)

The man snaps to a halt and turns to face the party. Then, in a booming voice, he calls out, "Elrohas? By the Twelve Tables of Torm! I despaired ever seeing you again!"

He strides toward the group, well, toward Elrohas specifically, arms extending as if for an embrace.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling halts his mount, curious about the newcomer, but content to let the boon companions greet before he introduces himself.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

After Eldwyn has spoken his peace, Emagor says, "Greetings.  I am Emagor.  I am the most recent addition to this band of explorers, brought onboard to bring them able arcane assistance."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2008)

"Hail and well met, Emagor," the newcomer says as he pulls Elrohas into a back-slapping embrace. "I am Sir Dryw Domiel, knight errant." The knight releases Elrohas and extends a hand toward Emagor. "Rather than remain lost, I beg the privilege of joining you and your comrades." He laughs heartily, as if he just heard a funny story.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Sir knight, if I may be so bold to speak for my companions,  having you join our band would be most agreeable, and it would be our privilege to have you with us!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"Delightful!" Sir Dryw says. He strips his helmet from his head, revealing close cropped brown hair and the pointed ears of a half-elf. "Look on the full face of your servant, gentle people. My shield and shillelagh are at your service." And, with that said, the exuberant knight replaces his helmet.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I don't know about all that 'servant' stuff, but we're glad to have the assistance of another ally against the challenges that we face."

Emagor is just relieved that the knight didn't try to embrace him, too!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"I fear that this latest band of miscreants has proved a most disagreeable challenge. I would be glad of your shield and swor...ah shillelagh." The halfling bows from the saddle. "I am Eldwyn, a dirge singer of Urogalan." The silhouette of a hound's head on his shield bares this out. "We were just making our way back to the New City, with this poor fellow we found raving."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2008)

The sun elf's expression does not reveal too much, but it is apparant, that Elrohas is glad to see his comrade-in-arms alive, at least one of them. Getting together what they both figured out about the incident that seperated them, they can only assume that Carlo, the human fighter that was with them, has been taken by the gnolls that he wanted to hunt down.

The remaining two members of the adventuring party also introduce themselves. The unarmored Dwarf with the polearm is Kordunn, follower of Azuth the Spell Lord, and the human hunter with the huge bow is called Storm.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"Aye, Elrohas, I fear you're right. Carlo has most likely fallen to the gnolls. His blood cries out for justice. Perhaps we shall answer that cry, eh, Elrohas?" After more introductions are made. "Well met, Kordunn and Storm. So, then, let us get this poor mad wretch to safety. Afterwards, we can attempt to wash away the bitter taste of this cursed place with pints of lager."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"You may try to so wash it away, but I fear that all you will get is a headache to go with the foul taste that is in your mouth now.  I have learned moderation of such desires, so never fear, I will keep the miscreants from amusing themselves with your body and belongings while you are in your stupor."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"Ha! Ha! Ha!" Sir Dryw laughs loudly, punching Emagor in the shoulder. "With one such as you guarding my honor, what have I to fear? Ha! Ha! Ha!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor replies, "Now, when you are your sober self, please understand that I will be depending upon _you_ to guard _me_, so it is the least that I can do to help you by returning the favor when you must let your guard (and your hair) down." 

Emagor stands stoically, and his face betrays no pain, but he vigorously rubs his shoulder where Dryw punched him.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"Of course, Emagor, of course! The code of chivalry requires no less of me. I am a knight. My meat and drink are to do battle with those who threaten law and order and to spend my blood as if it were the very coin of victory should the need arise."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2008)

_“Tell you what,”_ Storm says. _“If you guys want to head back to the library before more of those goblins show up there, I think I can handle it from here, and bring the guy back to Phlan and ask Jade what to do about his condition. If she can't help him, we'll bring him to the temple.”_


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*



Mark Chance said:


> "Of course, Emagor, of course! The code of chivalry requires no less of me. I am a knight. My meat and drink are to do battle with those who threaten law and order and to spend my blood as if it were the very coin of victory should the need arise."



"Great!  I think you and I are going to get along famously, then!  ...'The very coin of victory,' huh?  Yep, just FINE we're going to be!"




			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “Tell you what,” Storm says. “If you guys want to head back to the library before more of those goblins show up there, I think I can handle it from here, and bring the guy back to Phlan and ask Jade what to do about his condition. If she can't help him, we'll bring him to the temple.”



"That sounds like  a good plan to me, Storm," says Emagor, "If you're sure that you'll be able to make it without us, then we'll see if we can't nail a few more of these boogers."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"I am at your disposal," Sir Dryw replies to Storm's idea. "If you feel our time and efforts better spent dealing with...goblins, you say?...then so be it. Are the miscreants holed up in this library? What do we know of their defenses? Even against a lowly foe, an ill-planned strike invites disaster."


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will lead Sir Dryw back towards the library as he talks:

"My personal sense is that the miscreants are 'holed up' all over the Old City.  The library was just the place that we most recently encountered them.  We found yon fellow there, and we were taking him back to safety before continuing our, um, extermination efforts."

OOC:  May we advance to the newly strengthened party being assembled at the library, or is there more fun planned for us on the way?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2008)

"Forewarned is forearmed," Sir Dryw replies. "If we have time to prepare before a battle, let it be known that the elfish blood in my veins carries with it druidic power. My magic can counter poisons, and I have some minor healing as well. Also, albeit not often, the fury of nature herself swells within me. My might during such times is nearly peerless."


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"You need not sell me on your abilities, Dryw!  I was glad to have you with us as soon as I laid my eyes upon your arms and armor."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2008)

With their newfound allies, the adventurers come to the conclusion, that they do not really need a rest, yet, also considering that it is still morning, and so they head back to Mantor's library, where they are looking for ancient writings and historic scripts, hoping to get some more clues about what's going on in the ancient city of Phlan.

They pass the area of the recent battle with the goblin mage and his hobgoblin guards, everything looks just like they left it. Then they get to the library itself, the huge building towering over them.

The southern entrance they used earlier is still open and so they enter the scribes hall once more. The interior of the room is filled with rows of writing tables, some of them are toppled over, some are broken. Rotted mounds of parchment litter the floor. The door must have been barred from the inside, previously, but the bar has been removed and lies on the floor in the vincinity.

There is a door in the southern wall and corridors lead away from the hall to the south and to the north.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor looks down the halls to both the south and the north to see if there is anything that distinguishes them, or makes him want to explore in some particular direction.

"What do you gents think?  What are we likely to find in here, and where should we start to look for it?

Emagor looks at his familiar who is rummaging through the wizard's pouch and seems to be looking for something.  "Hey, stay out of there!  Pay attention to what's going on!  What do you think about this problem, Peabody?  Does it matter to you which way we go?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2008)

Taking a look into the southern corridor reveals a door at the end of a short path that must lead back to the outside. The corridor turns to the west there and runs as far as one can see with the limited light, lined by small carrels on both sides.

Unsurprisingly, the northern corridor is much longer and also goes longer than the eye can see from the hall. There are at least two openings to the east, one of which likely leads to the other entrance which they had seen when they were standing outside in front of the building.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

"We should ensure that door opens in case we must withdraw in this direction," Sir Dryw says in an uncharacteristically quiet voice, pointing to door at the end of a short path that must lead back to the outside. "After that, we are perhaps best advised to take that western hall, being wary of traps. Goblins are treacherous creatures. I shall take point. My ears and eyes are keen...but I have no special talent for finding hidden pitfalls or tripwires."

As he speaks, Sir Dryw fishes a slender wand from its case and grips it in his left hand so that it is hidden behind his shield.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2008)

A closer look at the door in question reveals, that it barely manages to stay in place, the hinges are broken and the doorframe doesn't look all too well either. It won't take much to rip this door out of the frame in its entirety. Surely it won't be able to hold up anyone wanting to get through from either side.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2008)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Very well, then, let's take the southern hallway that turns to the west and looks to be lined with carrels or something."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 27, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw nods. Weapon and shield at the ready, he moves to the center of the corridor and starts a slow, cautious advance. Although light on his feet, it's obvious the knight is neither trained nor equipped for stealth. His boots scrape. His armor creaks.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2008)

*Eldwyn*

"Good thought on our means of exit should things not go our way Sir Dryw, your presence is paying off already. Let us take Emagor's suggestion and explore thus." He drops a skiprock into his sling and moves with the group.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sir Dryw*

As the party moves carefully toward the unknown, Sir Dryw says, "When trouble strikes, if you need cover for spell or missile use, stay close to me. Enemies often find it difficult to slip past me without being punished by my shillelagh."


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor quickly takes up a position about three paces behind Sir Dryw.

To Peabody, he says, "Oh, goody!  He won't have to tell us twice, will he, my valiant little friend?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 2, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

The knight chuckles softly, but then grows serious. "It's quiet...too quiet. Times like these -- the calm before the storm -- even walking down a mere corridor seems to last as long as overland voyage."

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Shall I ask Peabody to whistle us a tune to lighten our mood?"  Emagor's familiar looks puzzled at first, but then scurries onto Emagor's shoulder, stands erect on his hind feet, places a paw over his heart, and says, "me me me me!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I shall heed your advice Sir Dryw. My talents are better suited to staying clear of the enemy and bringing harm from afar. Besides with Peabody taking on the role of bard, my own focus will become increasingly artillery."


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Ahem! Forgive that bit of silliness, please, Eldwyn.  No one could challenge your abilities as  the undisputed minstrel-king of our group, least of all Peabody with his tone-deaf screeching."  Emagor looks somewhat mortified, and Peabody looks a bit crestfallen as he slinks back around Emagor's neck.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2009)

Slowly the group moves along the corridor, which stretches almost the whole length of the building, a good hundred feet is their best estimate. The sides are lined with small carrels, once used for study and scribing, small desks, chairs, rotten paper and similar equipment can be found in them. Near the end of the corridor, another way to the outside can be seen, where part of the southern wall has collapsed, even though it is covered by thick vines, which block out most of the light.

At the end of the long corridor a door leads further to the west, while another door leads north.

From beyond the western door, damped noise can be heard. The best guess is, that someone is inside searching the room, while turning its contents upside down.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Let's get in there before they do too much damage," Eldwyn encourages softly from the ranks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw nods, and then strides toward the door, intent on flinging it open and demanding those inside hold their positions.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

*Emagor Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor is right on Sir Dryw's heels, as usual, only with a very indignant expression on his face now, for the benefit of whomever is ransacking the library.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2009)

The green knight throws the door open and within a moment, the noises stop. About half a dozen small reptilian humanoids, covered in red and brown scales and dressed in scruffy cloth, stand still as if frozen in time for a moment. They slowly crank their necks towards the door and their eyes go wide.

They throw themselves to the ground, in a rather pathetic fashion, and cry out words in the language of the dragons.

Draconic
[SBLOCK]_“No kill! No kill!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw steps into the room, draws himself up to full height, and brandishes his shillelagh and shield. He says firmly, glaring around the room, "Anyone understand what these blighters are yammering about?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[OOC:  Note new surname above.    It came to me in a dream last night!]

Emagor says, "Yes, I speak their language, the tongue of dragons.  They plead with the Noble Sir Dryw for mercy."  And turning to the cowering reptiltilians, Emagor says in Draconic,  "Whatever you do, DON'T MOVE!  I'm trying to convince the 'turtle warrior' to spare your miserable lives."

OOC:  Assuming, that is, that these are kobolds speaking Draconic.  If not, then extensive editing is needed, as well as Thanee's forgiveness.

OOC:  Just adding a bit of color, "turtle warrior" referring to Sir Dryw's "carapace" of armor.

OOC:  time for a new thread, Thanee!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2009)

The kobolds remain cowering in place and nod dilligently.


OOC: Are we approaching the thread length limit? Ok, guess I should open a new IC thread then...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

The knight makes every effort to appear fierce while nodding sagely as Emagor talks. While pointing to each of the kobolds with his shillelagh, Sir Dryw says sternly in Common, "If they ask for quarter, I must grant it. Should we just order them to vacate the library?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor shrugs and acts as if he is the only thing keeping Sir Dryw at bay.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Stuggling to see around his larger companions, the halfling asks, "What are they doing here? On who's orders do they act? At the very least we should make them clean up their mess before we send them packing."


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

With a quick wink to Eldwyn, Emagor addresses the kobolds, "Quickly!  We must appease them with information!  On whose orders are you here in the library?  And why have you come here? Answer quickly, quickly, they grow impatient!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2009)

Sir Dryw growls, rolls his eyes, and briefly but fiercely bites the edge of his shield in an effort to emphasize how terrible he is and how little he should be trifled with.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks for playing along, M.C.!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC: That's what I'm here for!

Sir Dryw, after he finishes gnawing on his shield, says imperiously, "Let's have them surrender themselves to the authorities in New Phlan, with a stern warning that we'd never see them this side of the grave again."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2009)

It takes a moment for the kobolds to gather enough courage to answer.

(Draconic)
_“We outcast from tribe. No orders. Stranded here. Looking for food.”_

Now that you think about it, they do look a bit malnourished.
You also remember having read about problems with kobold bands.

(Draconic)
_“Do you have food? We know of great danger nearby. We can tell you.”_


OOC: Just continue here for the moment... will open the new thread tomorrow... today it's a bit late already.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2009)

"It might be worth a few rations to hear what they say. If my memory serves there is a reward if we can find out about Kobold bands and an even bigger one if we can break them up. I'd offer up some food for information."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor says to the apparent leader of the kobold contingent (in draconic), "Very well, we will give you some food and let you regain some strength.  We also require that you tell us all about what you are doing here, who instructed you to do this, and where they may be found.  If what you said before was true about having no orders, then you must still convince me of the truth of those words.  And then, when we are finished here, you must go surrender yourselves to the authorities in New Phlan as soon as you arrive there.  We will monitor your progress as you go to the city.  Do NOT try anything foolish, because we will be watching!  If we see you around the old city again after that time, we will treat you as our enemies."

OOC:  Ok, let's see about giving these scaly little buggers some grub!  Emagor will donate a half-day's rations.  Or, that is, he would if he had any!  Looks like I forgot to buy rations, Thanee.  What a screw up!  Would it be ok if you deduct the price of a week's rations from my gold and then say that I have 6.5 day's worth remaining?   If not, I'll be looking to borrow some food, too, before long.  (A little help here, guys?)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

"*You are correct Eldwyn. We wish to know of the state of affairs among the humanoids as much as we can*." The dwarf concentrates and extends his senses, seeking out the souls of each kobold before him.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling reddens slightly at the realization that he has no food to offer. "Perhaps we'll have to return to the edge of civilization to provide food..."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Let us make haste to do that!  I'm hungry too, now that I'm thinking about food."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]Unsurprisingly, you detect the taint of evil among them all.[/SBLOCK]


OOC: You are in a city, not far away from your inn, you don't really need any trail rations here, so it seems reasonable, that you actually do not have any, unless you specifically bought some for a case of emergency.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Despite the audible protestations of my stomach, I guess we should do a little more exploration here, first, but I'm going to need at least a sandwich soon!"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

*Time to move on...* [IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)


***** PLEASE NO FURTHER POSTS TO THIS THREAD! *****


----------

